# Talkline und die Knoedel Holding



## Schwesterlein (28 Februar 2003)

Hellau und Hallo...

bin neu hier und möchte meine Geschichte zur allgemeinen Belustigung freigeben. Natürlich wäre ich auch auf Eure werten Kommentare und ggf. Hilfestellung scharf, wenn das ganze in die heiße Phase kommt. Bisher bin ich nach Schema F vorgegangen und habe mein Geld von TK zurückgeholt, richtigen Betrag ohne Dialer überwiesen, § zitiert, Sperrung von 0190 etc. veranlaßt, etc....

Zum Knoedel-Dialer bin ich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind. Mein Bruder wollte KaZaA runterladen (dsl + faxmodem, was sonst) und durch meine schwesterliche Nachlässigkeit und vielerlei Herumgeschubse von Anschlüssen und Nummern, wird seine online-Verbindung noch immer  meiner TK-Rechnung belastet. Dumm gelaufen!   

Vielleicht ist kommt da mal etwas "Persönliches" von Talkline, bisher nur Formschreiben. Allso geschätzte Dialer-Gemeinde:

*Brief an Talkline:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in Ihrem Schreiben vom 19.02.2003 nennen Sie uns den Content Provider, der für die von Ihnen in Rechnung gestellten Kosten verantwortlich zeichnet, bzw eine Leistung erbracht haben will. Wie bereits mitgeteilt, sind wir nicht bereit, Geld an kriminelle Dialer zu zahlen. Entsprechende Paragraphen haben wir Ihnen bereits genannt.

Sie verwahren sich in Ihrem Schreiben gegen unlautere Praktiken und verweisen auf Ihre Seriosität, die wir natürlich nicht in Frage stellen wollen. Helfen Sie uns also bitte bei der Erforschung, worin denn der Mehrwert bzw. die Dienstleistung von Knoedel Holding, Dänemark liegt.

Ich spreche kein Dänisch und mein Englisch ist nicht perfekt genug, unser Anliegen ohne Missverständnisse vorzubringen. Anbei finden Sie also meinen Brief zur Weiterleitung an Ihren Kunden. So ist auch sichergestellt, dass Knoedel Holding diesen erhält, weil Sie schließlich ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Aufklärung haben müssten.

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass es sich doch um arglistische Täuschung handelt, wollen Sie sicher nichts mehr mit Knoedel Holding zu tun haben und brechen die Geschäftsbeziehung mit dieser Firma ab.

Meinem Bruder und seiner Firma XXX sind durch den „Content Provider“, der sich unaufgefordert auf seinem Firmen-PC installiert hat, Kosten für einen PC-Spezialisten und Betriebsausfälle entstanden, die wir ggf. genauer beziffern werden. Wer wird für diese aufkommen? 

Wir warten also ab, was Knoedel Holding antwortet und verbleiben

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Mein Brief an Knoedel Holding:*
Firma
Knoedel Holding ApS
Noras Sidevej 2B, 1

DK-2920 Charlottenlund


Verbindung 0190050XXX


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der Rechnung vom 31.01.2003 der Deutschen Telekom werden  € 43,94 aufgeführt, die über Talkline  abgerechnet werden, wozu Sie der entsprechende Content Provider sind. Der fragliche Betrag soll für eine Leistung berechnet werden, die Sie für die Firma meines Bruders, XXX erbracht haben.

„Content“ übersetzt heißt Inhalt. 

Uns ist kein Auftrag zur Lieferung einer Dienstleistung etc. bekannt. uns ist auch nicht klar, worin der Content von Knoedel Holding liegt, bzw. welche Leistung Sie erbringen wollen, die o.g. Betrag rechtfertigt. Bislang konnten wir keinen Mehrwert in Zusammenhang mit Ihnen feststellen und erlauben uns deshalb, uns danach zu erkundigen. 

Schildern Sie uns bitte, was Sie anbieten. Sollten wir bis 15.03.2003 keine Antwort erhalten haben, schließen wir daraus, dass es sich bei o.g. Forderung um ein Versehen handelt. 
Teilen Sie uns auch bitte Ihre vollständig Telefonnummer mit.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Die "Antwort" von Talkline:*


Sehr geehrte Frau ....


Sie haben sich kürzlich über einen Namen gewundert: Talkline. Dieser
Name stand auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung. Nun möchten Sie wissen, in
welchem Vertragsverhältnis Sie als Telefonkunde zu Talkline stehen.
Gerne helfen wir Ihnen nun mit einigen Informationen weiter.

Lassen Sie uns mit einem alltäglichen Beispiel aus einem anderen
Dienstleistungsbereich beginnen: Wer mit dem Bus fährt, kauft sich ein
Ticket und steigt ein. Aber wer ist sein Vertragspartner? Ein privates
Unternehmen? Oder ist die Buslinie in öffentlichem Besitz? Auch hierbei
ist die Lage nicht immer deutlich. Trotzdem ist klar: Wer Bus fährt,
muss sein Ticket bezahlen.

Auch beim Telefonieren ist der Vertragspartner häufig nicht auf den
ersten Blick zu erkennen. Das Wählen der Sparvorwahl "0 10 50"
bedeutet, dass eine Talkline-Dienstleistung genutzt wird. Also ist
Talkline Vertragspartner geworden, indem wir die von Ihnen
angeforderte Dienstleistung erbracht haben. Anders bei 0190er- oder 
118er-Nummern: Hier besteht der Vertrag zwischen dem Service-Anbieter
und dem Endkunden. Talkline realisiert als reiner Netzbetreiber
lediglich die Verbindung zwischen Ihnen und dem 0190- bzw. 118-Anbieter
und ist für die Rechnungsstellung über die Deutsche Telekom zuständig.

Darüber hinaus ist festzuhalten, dass Talkline als Telefondienstleister
alle gesetzlichen Vorschriften erfüllt und über ein zertifiziertes
Abrechnungssystem verfügt. Verbindungen, die Ihnen von uns berechnet
wurden, sind tatsächlich von Ihrem Anschluss aus zu Stande gekommen.
Bitte kommen Sie daher unserer Zahlungsaufforderung nach, falls dies
noch nicht geschehen ist.

Wir hoffen, dass wir mit diesem Brief alle Fragen zu Ihrer
Zufriedenheit klären konnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Talkline-Team


*Meine Antwort:*

Sehr geehrtes Talkline-Team,

leider sind Sie nicht auf meinen Fragen und Bitten eingegangen. Ich bitte Sie, den Inhalt meiner Mail zu beachten und mir entsprechende Auskünfte zu geben bzw. mein Mail an Knoedel Holding weiterzuleiten.

Vielen Dank!

MfG


Klar, klingt reichlich naiv, aber wie ist das mit meinem "Arbeitsauftrag" an Talkline? Und was, wenn Knoedel nicht antwortet und so ein Versehen eingesteht? Kann das funktionieren?


Ciao derweil

Das Schwesterlein


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2003)

*Telekom-Talkline-Knoedel*

schaue heute nichtsahnend auf mein Girokonto und finde eine Telekom-Abbuchnung vom 26.02.03 über € 50,97 (= 43,94 netto)!  :gruebel: 

Mein Anruf bei der Gesellschaft ergab: Die freundliche Damen der TK-Rechnungsstelle kann sich das nicht erklären. Ich schon! *Das ist der Versuch, unerlaubter Weise die Talkline-Knoedel-Forderung erneut einzuziehen. *Dürfen die das? Zustände sind das in Bayern!

Dank online-banking konnte ich mir MEIN Geld ruckzuck wiederholen.  :ritter:


----------



## Uli (5 März 2003)

*Knoedel Holding*

Hallo Schwesterlein

Jo ,, genau der gleiche Ablauf wie bei mir.. Auch der Text von Talkline..(eigentlich eine Frechheit)

Meinen Thread findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1291
Hier ist auch die Telefonnummer enthalten (Knoedel) und ein Link für Interessierte (vorsicht !).
Ein Dialer installierte sich via ActiveX plus ein Herunterladen des Wählprogrammes, das sich dann auf dem Desktop wiederfand. Aber es war schon zu spät.....

Gruss an alle Knoedelgeschädigte...
Uli


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2003)

@ Uli


Was hast Du bisher unternommen. Tipps gab es ja genügend.


----------



## Schwesterlein (7 März 2003)

*Interessant!!!!*

Hallo!

Schaue auch manchmal bei 

*www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/tindex.html *

rein, um zu sehen, war die so zu berichten haben. Finde heute Meldungen, dass Talkline und Knoedel in die Knie gehen. Knoedel erstattet Geld und Talkline verzichtet auf Forderungen!   

Daraufhin hat Knoedel unter *[email protected]* promt eine Mail von mir bekommen. Sie sollen gefälligst bis 15.03.03 bestätigen, dass sie auf ihre unsinnigen Forderungen verzichten, sonst gibts eine Anzeige!

Ein Lichtblick in diesen düsteren Zeiten!


----------



## AmiRage (7 März 2003)

Das wirkt doch alles mehr als dubios. Bankverbindung zwecks Erstattung an eine Hotmail-Adresse schicken?!  :-? ... und bestätigen, dass man Talkline bezahlt? Geht Knoedel etwa in Vorleistung oder wie soll man das verstehen?



> Sehr geehrte Herrn ...,
> 
> Wir nehmen Ihre Beanstandung an und wir zahlen das Geld zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwesterlein (7 März 2003)

*Knoedel*

....na wenns aber da steht, daß schon welche Geld bekommen haben. In früheren Beiträge war schon so was zu lesen, aber damals habe ich das auch nicht geglaubt. :gruebel: 

Testen!


----------



## Schwesterlein (7 März 2003)

*Rückzahlungen*

Früher war da mal ein Posting, dass Knoedel an Geschädigten überweist, Geschädigter an Talkline und Talkline an Knoedel, damit alles auf Null gestellt ist.


----------



## virenscanner (7 März 2003)

Ich will zwar niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber ich gebe "AmiRage" Recht:

Die Aufforderung, einer Hotmail-Adresse die Bankdaten "anzuvertrauen", wirkt nicht gerade seriös.

Außerdem könnte "Knoedel" auch ohne jegliche "Kundenaktion" die Angelegenheit direkt mit "Talkline" "klären".


----------



## Schwesterlein (7 März 2003)

*und wenn doch....*

Betreff:   Buchungskonto ....
Von:    
An:   [email protected] 
Bcc:   Deutsche Telekom - Rechnungsstelle 
Datum:   07.03.03 13:28:04 

Sehr geehrtes Telekom-Team,

ergänzend zum gestrigen Fax bzg. meiner Rückbuchung möchte ich Sie darüber Informieren, dass Knoedel Holding auf den strittigen Betrag verzichtet und somit die Forderungen von Talkline gegenstandslos sind. 


*Mein Mail von heute an Knoedel Holding:*
Betr.: Verbindung 0190050120

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der Rechnung vom 31.01.2003 der Deutschen Telekom werden € 43,94 aufgeführt, die über Talkline abgerechnet werden...
....

....Schildern Sie uns bitte, was Sie anbieten oder bestätigen Sie mir bis 15.03.2003, dass Sie keine Leistung erbracht haben und die Talkline-Forderung somit gegenstandlos ist. Sollten Sie nicht reagieren und weitere Forderungen von Talkline kommen, erstatte ich Anzeige wegen Betrug und PC-Manipulation gegen Sie und wegen Geldwäsche gegen Talkline. Entsprechende Ermittlungen laufen bereits bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Die Antwort heute per Mail*:


Sehr geehrte Frau ....,

Wir nehmen Ihre Beanstandung an und wir zahlen der Betrag zurück.

Wir benötigen Ihr Bankinfo, und der Betrag um Ihnen das Geld zurück zu 
zahlen. Schicken Sie bitte ein email zu: [email protected]

Also, please confirm that you will pay Talkline as soon as you have received 
the money from us!

Mfg,

Knoedel Holding ApS
Noras Sidevej 2B,1
DK-2920 Charlottenlund


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2003)

Das ist echt etwas heikel meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Schwesterlein (13 März 2003)

*glatt hätte ich´s vergessen*

*Bin mal gespannt, ob ich von den Talking Knoedels noch mal was lese. Meine Kontoverbindung haben sie natürlich nicht. Wozu auch. Momentan scheine sie eine längere Denkpause einzulegen. 

Nicht vergessen hat mich aber die DTAG. Auch die haben wunderbare Formschreiben für Dialer-Geschädigte. 3,5 Seiten mit allgeinen Infos, die ich heute mit einem kleinen Fax beantwortet habe:*


Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

Ihr sehr allgemein gehaltenes Schreiben vom 10.03.2003 habe ich erhalten. Sie räumen ein, dass es sich bei den strittigen Kosten € 11,83 netto (Artikel-/Leistungsnr. 03288), die ich von der Rechnung vom 31.01.2003 abgezogen habe, um eine Dialer-Verbindung handeln könnte. 222 Einheiten á 0,0533 (?) bei einem T-DSL-Anschluß.

Da ich mir sicher bin, dass das so ist, bitte ich Sie, mir den sogenannten "Content-Provider", der über die DTAG abgerechnet wird, zu nennen, um wenigstens zu wissen, wer hier versucht, mich zu betrügen. 

Die Problematik der Mehrwertdienste, die anhängigen Ermittlungsverfahren, ergangenen Urteile etc. sind mir inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, welche Auswirkungen das auf die gesamte TK-Branche haben wird. 

Bis zur Klärung der strittigen Verbindung kann ich Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Wo liegt eingentlich die "Bagatellgrenze" für unbezahlte Gebühren?  
Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich einfach 100 Meter gehen müsste und meinem Bruder die Hand entgegenstrecken könnte, damit er mir die Münzen rüberreicht?  :fdevilt: *


----------



## DerKapitulierte (31 März 2003)

*Talkline*

Bei mir heißt die Fa.Q 1 Deutschland ,mir wollen die bis auf 2 Einwahlen
alles erlassen wenn ich Talkline den ganzen Betrag überweise und
eine Bankbestätigte Kopie der Überweisung an Sie sende erstatten Sie mir die Restsumme.

Talkline will aber ursprünglichen Betrag.
Mir wurde geraten, die Erstattung an Talkline abzutreten.

Habt Ihr an Talkline schon bezahlt ? ich nicht 

Der Kapitulierte

Änderung aus rechtlichen Gründen erforderlich


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2003)

*Talkline und Konsorten*

Bei mir herrscht absolute Funkstille.


----------



## DerKapitulierte (1 April 2003)

*Gast*

Du schreibst bei Dir ist absolute Funkstille seit wann bist Du geschädigt worden und falls es Dir nichts ausmacht um wieviel ?

Wie oft bist Du gemahnt worden ?

Ist Dir kein Inkasso auf die Pelle gerückt ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2003)

*Zwischenbericht*

Dem was ich da so geschrieben habe, kann ich nichts hinzufügen. 

Die Posten der Rechnung von 31.01.03 habe ich reklamiert (TK 11,83 und Talkline 43,94 ...glaube ich), auf die Formschreiben habe ich - wie oben zu lesen ist - geantwortet und das wars bis heute. Mein Bruder hat alle Dialer-Spuren schon Anfang Jan. 03 gelöscht, da wußte ich noch gar nichts von meinem Glück :-? , beweisen könnte ich also auch nichts. 

Melde mich natürlich, wenn es was zu berichten gibt. Anzeige habe ich bisher nicht gestellt.


----------



## Schwesterlein (1 April 2003)

*Zwischenbericht*

das eben war von mir, nicht von einem Gast.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2003)

*Talkline und Knoedel*

Ich habe auch von Knoedel die Bestätigung erhalten, dass sie - den noch garnicht gezahlten - Betrag zurückzahlen wollen und ich soll an Talkline zahlen!!! Talkline hat mir dieses Verfahren schriftlich bestätigt.
Habe jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten, da die Grundlage für die Forderung ja entfallen ist: 1. ruhig zurücklehnen und Tee trinken, die können oder wollen doch gar nichts beweisen, oder 2. die mit noch ein paar unnützen Schreiben beschäftigen.
Das ganze ist unter http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1233-22.html nachzulesen
schönen Sonntag :lol:


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2003)

Wenn sie einräumen, dass sie den Betrag zurückzahlen wollen (und damit auch gleichzeitig, dass keine Grundlage für die Forderung besteht), warum sollst Du dann überhaupt zahlen?
Ich versteh die Logik dahinter nicht?
"Wir haben zwar keinen Anspruch gegen Sie, Sie müssen aber an Fa. X zahlen und bekommen das Geld von Fa. Y zurück"

Kann mir mal jemand auf den richtigen Zug helfen?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2003)

Hallo Heiko, ich versteh's ja auch nicht und deshalb nehme ich kein Geld an und zahle auch an niemanden. Habe Anzeige gegen beide - wegen Betrugsversuch Hehlerei usw. - bei der Kripo Koblenz gemacht.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie einräumen, dass sie den Betrag zurückzahlen wollen (und damit auch gleichzeitig, dass keine Grundlage für die Forderung besteht), warum sollst Du dann überhaupt zahlen?
> Ich versteh die Logik dahinter nicht?
> "Wir haben zwar keinen Anspruch gegen Sie, Sie müssen aber an Fa. X zahlen und bekommen das Geld von Fa. Y zurück"
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand auf den richtigen Zug helfen?




Diese Logik ist nicht zu verstehen. Aber schön ist das Angebot doch. So würde ich Talkline anbieten, ihr den Rückzahlungsanpsruch gegenüber Knoedel anzutreten. Dann können die es unter sich ausmachen.

Das Angebot ist auch deshalb so schön, weil es ein alter Grundsatz ist, dass nicht gefordert werden kann, was sogleich wieder zu erstatten ist.

"Dolo facit, qui petit, quod (statim) redditurus est" - Arglistig handelt, wer fordert, was er selbst zurückerstatten muss. (oder, was sein Geschäftspartner zurückerstatten muss.) Auch wenn das Zitat aus dem römischen Recht kommt, der Grundsatz gilt auch heute noch in unserem Zivilrecht, das sich aus dem römischen Recht heraus entwickelt hat.


----------



## Schwesterlein (8 April 2003)

*Auf ein weiteres...*

*Zu früh gefreut!*
Vergangenen Freitag habe ich bei der Inspektion meines Kontos wieder einen Posten der Telekom gefunden. Rechnung vom 31.01.03 unerlaubte Abbuchung von € 13,72.  Das Geld habe ich mir bereits wiedergeholt und ein Fax an meinen persönlichen Sachbearbeiter bei der TK geschickt. Die ausstehende Antwort auf mein Fax von vom 13.03. habe ich ebenfalls angemahnt. 
Allerdings fand ich dann am Abend einen 5-Zeiler-Brief im Briefkasten, worin mein "TK-Betreuer" es bedauert, dass er mir den Content-Anbieter nicht mitteilen kann, weil ich damals keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit ungekürzter Zielrufnummer beantragt habe. ..."Wir bedauern, Ihnen keine positivere Nachricht geben zu können, hoffen aber trotzdem Sie künftig wider (das "e" fehlt tatsächlich!) als zufriedenen Kunden der Deutschen Telekom AG ansehen zu dürfen."

 :argue: 

*Meine Antwort an die TK per Fax:*

Sehr geehrter Herr yyyyy,

Ihr Schreiben vom 03. April 2003 habe ich erhalten, nachdem ich gegen die Lastschrift Einspruch eingelegt hatte. 
Dass ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert hatte, stimmt so nicht. Dass ich nicht vorsorglich - für den Fall, dass die Telekom Geld für Dialer-Verbindungen von mir haben möchte - diesen schon vor der Rechnung vom 31.01.03 getan habe, bedauere ich natürlich. Allerdings habe ich das schnellstmöglich - und zwar rückwirkend zum Jahresanfang - getan, wie Sie aus der Bestätigung für den Online-Rechnungsauftrag (geht nur in Verbindung mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis) ersehen können:
.............................
Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxx,

vielen Dank fuer Ihre Bestellung, die unter der Internet-Eingangsnummer:
--- xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx---
entgegengenommen wurde.


Sie haben bestellt:

Anzahl: 1
Artikelbezeichnung: Rechnung Online - Kostenkontrolle per Klick
Bestellnummer: xxxxxxStueckpreis: kostenfrei
Gesamtpreis: kostenfrei
..................................

Die Telekom kennt sicher den fraglichen Content-Anbieter, schließlich müssen Sie für diesen Geld eintreiben. Ich bin gerne bereit die strittigen € 13,72 zu bezahlen, wenn Sie mir darlegen können, für wen der Betrag bestimmt ist und dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine betrügerische Firma handelt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


*Soweit sogut!*


----------



## Sigurd (8 April 2003)

*Talkline & Knoedel Holding*

@Jurist
Ich habe denen bereits mitgeteilt, dass sie es unter sich ausmachen sollen.

MEINE E-MAIL AN TALKLINE

Date: Thu, 27 Mar 2003 13:10:58 0000
To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]
From: freenet.de>
Subject: DTAG Rechnung 944 960 0572



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wie Sie der anhängenden E-Mail der Fa. Knoedel Holding entnehmen können, ist Ihre Forderung unberechtigt.
Setzen Sie sich also mit dieser direkt in Verbindung, um die Angelegenheit zu klären.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DH

From: "Henrik Hornbek" <[email protected]>
To: "freenet.de>
Subject: RE: Verbindung zu 0190 050 120
Date: Thu, 27 Mar 2003 10:54:21 +0100


Wir nehmen Ihre Beanstandung an und wir zahlen der Betrag zurück.

Wir benötigen Ihr Bankinfo, und der Betrag um Ihnen das Geld zurück zu
zahlen. Schicken Sie bitte ein email zu: [email protected]
Wir Bitten sie dann Talkline der betrag zu zahlen, sofort Sie der betrag
Zuruck von uns gekriegt haben.

Mfg,
Knoedel Holding ApS
Noras Sidevej 2B,1
DK-2920 Charlottenlund

DAS ANTWORTSCHREIBEN !!! VON TALKLINE (keine e-Mail)

Sehr geehrter Herr H...,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sie weisen darauf hin, dass die Firma Knoedel Holding ApS Ihnen eine Gutschrift über den von Ihnen beanstandeten Betrag erteilen wird.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Firma Knoedel Holding ApS den Betrag auf Ihr Bankkonto überweist.

Wir bitte Sie daher, den noch offenen Betrag in Höhe von 102,33 € brutto auf unser u.g. Konto zu überweisen. Wir würden uns freuen, Sie auch weiterhin zu unseren zufriedenen Kunden zählen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co.KG
MbC – Team
Herr E.... und Frau M....

MEINE ANTWORT-MAIL AN TALKLINE

Betr.: Buchungskonto-Nr. DTAG ...........
Bezug: Ihr Schreiben vom 31.03.03 Az.: 1948846 Am
Sehr geehrte Frau M..., sehr geehrter Herr E...,

vielen Dank für die äußerst schnelle schriftliche Bestätigung des Eingangs meiner E-Mail vom 27.03.03 an die [email protected]

Da Sie den Inhalt meiner Nachricht wiederholen, gehe ich davon aus, dass Sie die Mitteilung zwar gelesen, aber nicht verstanden haben.

Und nun noch einmal zum allgemeinen Verständnis:

Die Firma Knoedel Holding ApS will mir einen Betrag zurückzahlen (den ich noch gar nicht bezahlt habe), da sie den von mir geforderten Nachweis der Rechtmäßigkeit ihres Begehrens nicht führen will oder kann.

Das heißt für mich im Klartext: "ES GIBT KEINEN VERTRAG UND KEINE FORDERUNG DER KNOEDEL HOLDING GEGEN MICH"!!!

Unter seriösen Geschäftsleuten bedarf es ab hier keiner weiteren Diskussion mehr, auf gut deutsch: Thema erledigt !!!

Mit meinem Schreiben vom 13.02.03 habe ich Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt, dass die Verbindung in betrügerischer Absicht, ohne mein Wissen und Zutun hergestellt wurde.

Trotz dieses Wissens fordern Sie weiterhin die Zahlung von mir und unterstützen und akzeptie-ren somit die betrügerischen Machenschaften der Knoedel Holding.

Daher habe ich Strafanzeige bei der Kriminalpolizei Koblenz (vorl. Az.: 010403/310303/1337) gegen die Knoedel Holding ApS wegen versuchten Bertrugs (§ 263(2)StGB), Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB) und Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Datenveränderung (§ 303a StGB) gestellt.

An Sie habe ich auch gedacht und Strafanzeige wegen gewerbsmäßiger Hehlerei (§ 260 StGB) und Geldwäsche (§ 261 StGB) gestellt.

Ein zufriedener Kunde Ihrer Firma war ich nie und werde es unter diesen Umständen - verständ-licherweise - auch niemals werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
gez. DH


Ich denke, jetzt haben sie sich selbst ins Knie geschossen
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Devilfrank (8 April 2003)

Gut gemacht.
 :thumb:


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2003)

@ Sigurd


Genauso muss es laufen.

Danke für das Aktenzeichen. Ich sammle so etwas.

Von mir gibt es dafür  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sigurd (9 April 2003)

*Knoedel Holding*

Ich wurde nach der Vorgeschichte gefragt, hier ist sie in Kurzfassung:
Chronologie:
28.12.02 Unbemerkt 0190-Dialer eingefangen der sich automatisch einwählte
29.12.02 Telefonverbindung über Fritz-ISDN-Modem fuktioniert nicht. Wegen Verdachts einen Virus eingefangen zu haben, Format C: gemacht
10.01.03 Rechnung der DTAG (am 13.01. erhalten) und 0190-Einwahl festgestellt
13.01.03 Rechner überprüft und wie zu erwarten nichts mehr zu finden. Protokoll des 0190-Warners gesichert
14.01.03 DTAG angerufen und Abbuchung verhindert (Bestätigung vom 15.01.03)
15.01.03 E-Mail an Talkline und Forderung bestritten
16.01.03 Antwort per E-Mail von Talkline, das übliche bla-bla-bla
24.01.03 Meinen Provider Arcor um ungekürzten EVN gebeten, da ich laut 0190-Warner
vor und während der 0190-Einwahl mit Arcor verbunden gewesen sein soll
10.02.03 Mahnung von Talkline
13.02.03 Widerspruch mit Begründung an Talkline (Einschreiben Rückschein). Meinen Verdacht des vermutlichen Betruges ausdrücklich hevorgehoben und auf den 
Straftatbestand Hehlerei und Geldwäsche hingewiesen
19.02.03 Talkline schickt den EVN, allerdings ohne Adresse von Knoedel
03.03.03 Letzte Mahnung von Talkline
04.03.03 Brief an Talkline, endlich die Adresse von Knoedel mitzuteilen. Erneut auf den
Betrugsverdacht, sowie Hehlerei und Geldwäsche hingewiesen
10.03.03 EVN von Arcor erhalten. Arcor-Verbindung endet um 22:30:46, Knoedel-
Verbindung beginnt 22:30:46 (=0 Sekunden dazwischen)
13.03.03 Talkline nennt die Adresse von Knoedel mit dem üblichen Wischi-Waschi
19.03.03 E-Mail an Knoedel (cc an Talkline) mit der Aufforderung, die Forderung zu
begründen (Termin 03.04.03). Hinweis auf Betrugsverdacht, Hehlerei und
Geldwäsche
27.03.03 E-Mail von Knoedel ([email protected]) Beanstandung wird aner-
kannt. Wollen Geld an mich zahlen und ich soll Talkline bezahlen )
27.03.03 E-Mail an Talkline (cc an Knoedel) mit Knoedel-Mail als Anhang, sollen
die Angelegenheit gefälligst unter sich ausmachen
31.03.03 Brief von Talkline, ich soll das Geld von Knoedel annehmen und an Talkline
weiterleiten )))
31.03.03 Anzeige bei der Kripo Koblenz: Gegen Knoedel wegen Betrugsversuch § 263
Computerbetrug § 263a und Strafantrag § 303c wegen Datenveränderung 
§ 303a. Gegen Talkline wegen gewerbsmäßiger Hehlerei § 260 und Geldwäsche
§ 261 (alle §§ StGB). Vorläufiges Az.: 010403/310303/1337
01.04.03 E-Mail an Talkline, Vorschlag des Geldflusses wird von mir abgelehnt. Mit-
teilung, dass Strafanzeige gestellt ist


----------



## Sigurd (11 April 2003)

*Talkline und Knoedel Holding*

Es ist nicht zu fassen. Talkline will Krieg :bang:  - können sie haben: :evil: 

Talkline GmbH & Co.KG, Postfach 6343, 76073 Karlsruhe vom 08.04.2003

Ihre Nachricht vom: 02.04.2003
Buchungskontonr. der Deutschen Telekom AG: .........


Sehr geehrter Herr H.

Sie teilen uns mit, dass Sie Strafanzeige gegen den Inhaber der von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindung erstattet haben.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchten wir Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir unsere Kosten weiterhin zur Eintreibung bringen werden, da die Verbindung eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande gekommen ist.

Erlauben Sie uns den Hinweis, dass Sie als Anschlussinhaber grundsätzlich für Ihren Telefonanschluss und die entstandenen Verbindungen haften.

Bitte bedenken Sie, dass Talkline lediglich die Verbindungen zwischen Ihnen und dem Diensteanbieter technisch realisiert, und Fragen oder Einwände zum Dienst bitte direkt an den Anbieter zu richten sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co.KG
MbC - Team
i.A. N.E.					i.A. R.T.

Sie haben sich diesmal sehr viel Zeit für die Antwort gelassen, haben aber wohl immer noch nichts verstanden.

Dann will ich es noch einmal anders versuchen:

56077	Koblenz, den 10.04.03

An die
Kriminaldirektion Koblenz
z. Hd. Herrn ... - K 4 -
Moselring 10 - 12

56068 Koblenz


Betr.: 0190-Dialer - Erweiterung meiner Anzeige
Bezug: Ihr Az.: 010403/310303/1337
Anlagen:	1. Schreiben der Talkline GmbH & Co.KG vom 31.03.03
		2. Meine Antwort E-Mail vom 01.04.03
		3. Schreiben der Talkline GmbH & Co.KG vom 08.04.03


Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

anliegend übersende ich Ihnen weiteren Schriftverkehr zum Nachweis der Mittäterschaft der Talkline GmbH & Co.KG, Postfach 6343 in 76043 Karlsruhe.

Ich erweitere hiermit meine Anzeige gegen Verantwortliche der Firma wie vor um die Straftatbestände:
1. Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug (§ 263 StGB)
2. Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB) und
3. Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung (§ 303a und c)

Begründung: 
Mit zwei Mails (Anlage 2 und Blatt 26 meiner Anzeige) habe ich Talkline mitgeteilt, dass die Grundlage für ihre Forderung entfallen ist (siehe Blatt 24 meiner Anzeige). 

Trotzdem versucht sie weiterhin (Anlage 1 und 3) die durch versuchten Betrug zustande gekommene Forderung der Knoedel Holding ApS einzutreiben.

Durch diese Versuche der Einschüchterung der Betrogenen macht sie sich in meinen Augen der Mittäterschaft schuldig.

Zur Firma Knoedel Holding ApS habe ich weitere Informationen aus dem dänischen Handelsregister:
CVR-Nr. 25820770
Name: KNOEDEL HOLDING ApS
Adresse: Noras Sidevej 2B, 1. 2920 Charlottenlund
Kommune: Gentofte
Registereintrag: 16.01.2001
Gesellschaftsgründung: 01.12.2000
letzte Statutenänderung: 21.12.2000
Kapital: kr 125.000,00 (ca. 16.800 €)
Stifter und Direktion:
Christian Martensen
Noras Sidevej 2B, 1
2920 Charlottenlund, 21.12.2000

Laut der Sendung RTL-Life - die Lust zum Leben - mit Birgit Schrowange, vom 07.04.03 handelt es sich bei der angegebenen Adresse um eine "Briefkasten-Firma".

Wenn Sie die Angelegenheit bereits an die Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben haben, teilen Sie mir bitte den zuständigen Staatsanwalt und das Aktenzeichen mit.

Vielen Dank,
mit freundliche Grüßen
D.H.

und gleich weiter:

Sehr geehrte Frau T..., sehr geehrter Herr E...,

Zwischenbescheid:

Ihr Schreiben vom 08.04.03 ist am 10.04.03 bei mir eingegangen.

Da Sie weiterhin darauf bestehen, das "Diebesgut" einzutreiben habe ich die Strafanzeige gegen Verantwortliche der Talkline GmbH & Co.KG um die Straftatbestände der

 Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug
 Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug und
 Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung

erweitert, da Sie ganz offensichtlich die Machenschaften der Knoedel Holding ApS decken und unterstützen.

Weitere Nachrichten werden Sie von meinen Rechtsanwälten erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
D.H.

So, dann werde ich am Montag mal meinen RA aufsuchen.
Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Bonn


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2003)

@ Sigurd


Zur Verantwortlichkeit des Nutzers sind die Urteile des Kammergerichts und des LG Kiel sehr gut, vgl. http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp wegen § 303a StGB solltest Du noch einen Straf*antrag* hinterherschieben, da es ein sog. Antragsdelikt ist, wird es nur auf Strafantrag verfolgt. Nicht immer wird die Strafanzeige auch als Strafantrag gewertet.


----------



## Sigurd (11 April 2003)

@ Der Jurist, danke für den Tipp. Hab' ich ja bei Knoedel gemacht, aber bei Talkline einfach vergessen. :roll: 
Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2003)

Sigurd schrieb:
			
		

> @ Der Jurist, danke für den Tipp. Hab' ich ja bei Knoedel gemacht, aber bei Talkline einfach vergessen. :roll:
> Gruß




Wir passen auf und lesen gegen. Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.


----------



## Sigurd (14 April 2003)

@Der Jurist Wir passen auf und lesen gegen. Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.[/quote]

Wie im Dienst: Ich ermittle den Sachverhalt, unsere Juristen machen die rechtliche Bewertung. :roll: Nur im Team sind wir erfolgreich!

Zum Thema Talkline meine ich, dass die Verantwortung der Einwahl von meinem Telefon überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielt und TL an der Sache vorbei argumentiert.

Durch den Rückzahlungswillen von Knoedel existiert keine Forderung mehr und mein Argument kommt ausschließlich aus dem Vertragsrecht  
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (14 April 2003)

Sigurd schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den Rückzahlungswillen von Knoedel existiert keine Forderung mehr und mein Argument kommt ausschließlich aus dem Vertragsrecht
> Schönen Gruß



So ist es. Das Verhalten von  Knoedel ist rechtlich als *deklaratorischen Forderungsverzicht* einzuordnung. Deklaratorisch deshalb weil die Forderung streitig war, d. h. Knoedel erklärt unabhängig davon, ob einen Forderung besteht oder nicht, einen klarstellenden Verzicht.

Diese Erklärung hat dann aber auch rechtliche Auswirkungen auf  die vermeintliche Forderung die Talkline geltend machen will. Denn wenn Knoedel erklärt, keine Forderungen (mehr) zu haben, dann kann Talkline auch keine Forderung haben. Diese Forderung ist ja die abgetretenene Forderung Knoedels, die nicht oder nicht mehr besteht.

Ob das Talkline jemals verstehen wird? Egal, jedes Amtsgericht wird das Talkline gene in einem klageabweisenden Urteil erklären. 

Allerdings sollte wenigstens einmal der Versuch unternommen werden, Talkline dies vor einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung zu erklären, was wohl schon hinreichend geschehen ist.

Was die Zusammenarbeit im Forum angeht, genau so läuft es ab. Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen und teilt die mit. Dann können andere daraus etwas lernen, um ihren "Fall"  zu lösen.


----------



## Schwesterlein (14 April 2003)

*Immer wieder Freitags...*

...verhageln die mir die Wochenendstimmung. 

Habe Post von Talkline bekommen: sie hätten von der Telekom erfahren, dass ich für die Knoedels noch nicht gelöhnt hätte und ich deshalb bis 28.4. Zeit hätte, das nachzuholen. Dann schreibe ich die Tage mal wieder ein paar Zeilen und mache mir Eure Erkenntnisse zunutze. 
(Ohne Rechtsschutz und gelöschten Dialer-Spuren bin ich etwas unsicher)

Na denn..


----------



## AmiRage (14 April 2003)

*Re: Immer wieder Freitags...*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Post von Talkline bekommen: sie hätten von der Telekom erfahren, dass ich für die Knoedels noch nicht gelöhnt hätte und ich deshalb bis 28.4. Zeit hätte, das nachzuholen.


Irgendwas scheint da aber schief zu laufen.

Hat die Telekom nicht diese Forderung aus ihrer Buchhaltung genommen? Oder warum kann Talkline sich hier noch auf die Telekom berufen?

Oder ist das nur Verwirrungstaktik von Talkline?


----------



## Schwesterlein (14 April 2003)

Den Talklinern traue ich zu, dass das wieder ein Formschreiben war und TK da nicht wirklich involviert ist. Serienbriefe kann ich auch erstellen. 

(Beim Knoedel-Dialer würde es sich schon fast lohnen, eine Musterbrief-Datei mit der Abfolge der nötigen Schreiben zu erstellen und den Geschädigten ins www zu stellen.  :ritter


----------



## Der Jurist (14 April 2003)

*Re: Immer wieder Freitags...*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ...verhageln die mir die Wochenendstimmung.
> 
> Habe Post von Talkline bekommen: sie hätten von der Telekom erfahren, dass ich für die Knoedels noch nicht gelöhnt hätte und ich deshalb bis 28.4. Zeit hätte, das nachzuholen. Dann schreibe ich die Tage mal wieder ein paar Zeilen und mache mir Eure Erkenntnisse zunutze.
> (Ohne Rechtsschutz und gelöschten Dialer-Spuren bin ich etwas unsicher)
> ...




Du muss nicht mehr unsicher sein. Knoedel hat doch schon aufgegeben. Das Angebot Dir Geld zu überweisen ist der deklaratorische Forderungsverzicht.  Weitere Ausführungen oben im Thread vor dem zitierten Posting von Dir.

Ich wollte, ich wäre in meiner Sache bereits in der rechtlichen Position wie Du.


----------



## Sigurd (15 April 2003)

*Unterlassungsklage*

@alle:
Hallo zusammen, habe gestern meinen Anwalt aufgesucht, mit dem festen Entschluss, eine Unterlassungsklage gegen Talkline durchzusetzen.
Und jetzt wird es für Nichtjuristen ziemlich kompliziert:
Er meint nämlich, die Unterlassungsklage müsste, wenn überhaupt gegen Knoedel geführt werden, da Knoedel seine Forderung gegen mich bei Talkline ja nicht zurückgenommen, sondern lediglich mir Zahlung angeboten hat.
Das ändert natürlich nichts an meiner rechtlichen Position, ich muss auf keinen Fall das Geld von Knoedel annehmen und auch nichts an Talkline zahlen.
Ich kann getrost alle diesbezüglichen Schreiben (außer Mahnbescheid) der Talkline & Genossen in die "Tonne kloppen", es kann überhaupt nichts passieren.
Da mir dies inzwischen auch bekannt ist, hält er das Prozessrisiko für zu hoch. Der Richter könnte ja auf die Idee kommen und die Beschwer (Belästigung) für nicht gegeben bzw. für nicht hoch genug zu halten, um eine Klage zu rechtfertigen, insbesondere, da solche Klagen gegen ausländische Firmen ziemlich aufwändig seien.

Er wird also zunächst noch einmal Talkline anschreiben. Bin mal gespannt, was dann kommt.

Er hat mir aber auch bestätigt, dass Talkline erfahrungsgemäß nur bis zum Mahnbescheid und nicht weiter geht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwesterlein (15 April 2003)

*1. Mahnung*

@alle Mitstreiter/innen

*Meine Antwort auf die Unverschämtheit von Talkline:*

Sehr geehrtes Talkline-Mahnwesen-Team,

Ihre o.g. Mahnung habe ich erhalten und weise Ihre Forderung aus folgendem Grund zurück:

Knoedel Holding hat mir gegenüber auf die Bezahlung verzichtet, was ich Ihnen bereits per Mail am 07.03.2003 mitgeteilt habe. Dies ist rechtlich als deklaratorischen Forderungsverzicht einzuordnung. Deklaratorisch deshalb, weil die Forderung streitig war, d. h. Knoedel erklärt unabhängig davon, ob einen Forderung besteht oder nicht, einen klarstellenden Verzicht. 

Diese Erklärung hat rechtliche Auswirkungen auf Ihre vermeintliche Forderung, die Sie nun schon wieder geltend machen wollen. Wenn Knoedel erklärt, keine Forderungen (mehr) zu haben, dann können Sie auch keine Forderung haben. Diese Forderung ist ja die abgetretenene Forderung Knoedels, die nicht oder nicht mehr besteht. 

Mahngebühren für unberechtigte Forderungen zu erheben ist schlichtweg überflüssig!

Verschonen Sie mich also bitte zukünftig mit Ihren Formschreiben. Einzig eine längst fällige Anerkenntnis Ihres Forderungsverzichtes werde ich noch entgegen nehmen.

*Vielen Dank für die vielen zeitsparenden Textbausteine, die ich immer wieder gerne nutze und damit die Wirksamkeit teste!*  

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Der Jurist (15 April 2003)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Sigurd (17 April 2003)

*Talkline begreift nichts*

@alle, Moin Moin zusammen,
hier ist ein neuer Einschüchterungsversuch von TL  


Talkline GmbH & Co.KG				Karlsruhe, den 15.04.2003


Sehr geehrter Herr ....

vielen Dank für Ihre erneute Nachricht. Da Sie Ihren Reklamationen nichts Neues hinzuzufügen haben, sondern auf Ihrem Standpunkt beharren, teilen wir Ihnen hiermit Folgendes mit.

Wir haben mit unseren vorherigen Schreiben zu Ihren Reklamationen Stellung bezogen und haben diesem auch nichts Neues hinzuzufügen.

Hiermit geben wir Ihnen letztmalig die Gelegenheit, falls dies noch nicht geschehen ist. unserer Zahlungsaufforderung nachzukommen. Ansonsten beauftragen wir unser Inkassobüro mit der Eintreibung der Forderung.

Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co.KG
MbC - Team


Und wie ich auf meinem Standpunkt  :splat: beharre!!! Man beachte, es fehlen schon die "freundlichen Grüße", worauf ich gerne verzichten kann.

Das Schreiben geht natürlich auch zu meiner Strafanzeige als weiterer Beweis für die Mittäterschaft von TL.

Viele Grüße und schöne Ostern


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

*Talkline begreift nichts*

Bis jetzt habe meist nur gelesen und mir die nützlichen Tips "rausgefischt", nachdem auch ich eine Rechnung von Talkline (bzw. Q1 Deutschland) über 2x55=110 Euro nicht bezahlt habe. Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie hier beschrieben, allerdings bin ich erst soweit, dass die Telekom nur ihren Betrag bekommen hat und mir ein Schreiben schickte, das das auch ok sei und nix gesperrt würde usw.
Einen "Teil"einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich von Talkline gekriegt und an Q1 geschickt. Ist schon ca. 2 Wochen her, habe seitdem nichts mehr von beiden gehört.

Wenn die 1. Mahnung von Talkline oder ein Schreiben von Q1 kommen wird, werde ich weitersehen. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Nerv habe, das alles komplett durchzuziehen...aber ich lese hier mal fleissig weiter   

Frohe Ostern zusammen,
Gruss PID


----------



## Schwesterlein (23 April 2003)

*Zahlen oder ja*

Habe gerade mit meinem Telekom-Sachbearbeiter eine Viertelstunde telefoniert, weil ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung für die strittigen € 13,72 (+ Kosten für Rücklastschrift) erhalten habe. 

*Das Ergebnis: *
1. Den MW-Anbieter kann mir TK nicht nennen, weil ich damals keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit kompletter Nummer hatte. 
2. Aus Datenschutzgründen kann er mir keinen 190er-Anbieter nennen. 
3. Kanalbündelung bei DSL als Beweis für ungewollten Verbindungsaufbau zieht nicht.
4. Bagatellfälle gibt es nicht.
5. Kulanz gegenüber einem guten Kunden (mtl. locker € 150,-) ist auch nicht drin.
6. Anschlusssperre ist fraglich, kann er nicht beurteilen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es Sinn macht, mich mit dem Verein noch weiter herumzuschlagen, oder ob´s besser ist, die nervenschonendere Bezahlung zu wählen. Rechtschutz habe ich als friedliebende Genossin keinen.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2003)

*Re: Zahlen oder ja*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit meinem Telekom-Sachbearbeiter eine Viertelstunde telefoniert, weil ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung für die strittigen € 13,72 (+ Kosten für Rücklastschrift) erhalten habe.
> 
> *Das Ergebnis: *
> 1. Den MW-Anbieter kann mir TK nicht nennen, weil ich damals keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit kompletter Nummer hatte.
> ...



Schau mal hier: 


http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

Die Ausführungen sind nicht zutreffend, deutlicher schlicht Quatsch.

Schau in § 16 TKV danach ist von der Telekom soviel zu nennen, wie sie weiß - es kann sein dass die letzten drei Ziffern aus ge xxx sind.

Datenschutz zieht nicht, notfalls mußt Du eine Datenschutzerklärung abgeben, dass alle Mitbenutzer von Dir unterrichtet sind.

So das war 1 und 2.  Zu 3 muss jemand anders helfen.

4 und 5 das ist die Entscheidung der Telekom im Rahmen ihrer "Geschäftspolitik", da ist sie frei.

Anschluss-Sperre geht nicht, wenn Du der Telekom den unstreitigen Betrag überweist. vgl § 19 Abs. 4 TKV . Bei begründeten Einwendungen ist eine Sperre nicht zulässig..

Vergleichbare Auseinandersetzung zwischen Nexnet und mir: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60

in drittletzten Posting geht es los. Aufpassen, die wollen oft Geld dafür haben, kriegen aber nichts, ist kosten los zu erstellen. Der Streit ging über einige Seiten in dem Thread.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Schwesterlein (23 April 2003)

@ Der Jurist

so nebenher habe ich aus Deiner promten Antwort schnell ein Fax in gewohnter Textbaustein-Manier an meinen TK-Sachbearbeiter fabriziert, damit er zum Feierabend noch ein wenig zu lesen. 
(Meine neue Form des Konsumenten-Ungehorsams   )

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx, 

im Nachgang zu unserem heutigen Telefonat möchte ich der Ordnung halber noch einmal einen Paragraphen zitieren:

TKV § 16 Nachweis der Entgeltforderungen 

(1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. 
(2) Soweit aus technischen Gründen oder auf Wunsch des Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert oder gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten auf Wunsch des Kunden oder auf Grund rechtlicher Verpflichtung gelöscht wurden, trifft den Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht für die Einzelverbindungen, wenn der Kunde in der Rechnung auf die nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen geltenden Fristen für die Löschung gespeicherter Verbindungsdaten in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. Soweit eine Speicherung aus technischen Gründen nicht erfolgt, entfällt die Nachweispflicht, wenn der Kunde vor der Rechnungserteilung auf diese Beschränkung der Möglichkeiten des Anschlusses in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. 
(3) Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflußt haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, daß die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind. Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.

Ferner besteht ein Anspruch aus § 823 Abs. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 261 StGB:

Gemäß § 261 StGB begeht Geldwäsche, wer einem Betrüger hilft, die „Beute“ zu behalten. Wer Geldwäsche begeht, haftet gemäß § 823 Abs. 2 BGB. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn sind unter dem Aktenzeichen 25 Js 2173/02 Vorermittlungen anhängig. 

Ich gestattet Ihnen ausdrücklich meine ladungsfähige Anschrift an den Diensteanbieter direkt oder abgeleitet weiterzuleiten, damit dieser sich mit mir direkt auseinandersetzen kann. Insoweit befreie ich Sie ausdrücklich von Ihren datenschutzrechtlichen Pflichten. 

Und zu guter Letzt: § 19 Abs. 4 TKV . Bei begründeten Einwendungen ist eine Sperre nicht zulässig.

Soweit so gut, 

"Schwesterlein"

PS: Natürlich begleiche ich die strittigen € 13,72, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Forderungen der Telekom berechtigt sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2003)

@ Schwesterlein


Es gibt kein größeres Lob, als die Umsetzung der weitergegebenen Erfahrungen.

:vlol:


Ich finde es langsam richtig gut, dass die Gemeinde der Dialer-Geschädigten ebenfalls mit Textbausteinen antwortet.
Was die Unternehmen können, können wir schon lange. Übrigens, da wir zu mehreren sind, haben wir auch mehr Phantasie und Ideen. Die Zwerge fesseln Gulliver.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 April 2003)

Ironie an:

Wir richten am besten ein Archiv mit Standardantwortschreiben ein.

Ironie aus.

 :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ironie an:
> 
> Wir richten am besten ein Archiv mit Standardantwortschreiben ein.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, ich mach mit. 

:vlol:


----------



## alaska (24 April 2003)

*Re: Zahlen oder ja*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Schau in § 16 TKV danach ist von der Telekom soviel zu nennen, wie sie weiß - es kann sein dass die letzten drei Ziffern aus ge xxx sind.


Dazu faellt mir noch etwas Lustiges aus Vorlesung "IT Sicherheit" an der TU Muenchen ein:
die Telekom hat die Daten als volle Daten, egal, ob ich auf meiner Rechnung das Ganze mit XXX oder voll habe! Denn nur so koennen sie im Rechtsstreit nachweisen, dass eine bestimmte Nummer gewaehlt wurde! Ausserdem gibt es da gegenueber BKA/BND auch noch so eine Klausel die mir aber nicht mehr so genau einfaellt...die Frage ist nur ob ein normaler Sachbearbeiter an die Daten kommt! Aber vorhanden sind sie definitiv! (Geruechten zufolge werden die Daten auch nicht nach einem Monat geloescht...weder bei Festnetz noch Mobilfunkanbieter...unser Prof konnte mir noch nachweisen mit wem ich damals vor 3 Monaten telefoniert habe! Und ich habe es ihm vorher nicht gesagt!)


----------



## Sigurd (24 April 2003)

*Talkline und Knödel Holding*

Hier zur Vervollständigung meines Schriftverkehrs noch das Schreiben meiner Rechtsanwälte Grassl, Monnerjahn und Partner an Talkline:

RAe ... & Kollegen		Koblenz, den 15.04.2003

Firma
Talkline GmbH & Co.KG
Postfach 62 44

76042 Karlsruhe





....../ Knoedel Holding AsP
Buchungskontonr. der Deutschen Telekom AG :....


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir zeigen unter Hinweis auf beiliegende Vollmachterklärung an, dass wir die rechtlichen Interessen des Herrn ..... aus Koblenz vertreten.
Der mit Ihrem Hause geführte Schriftwechsel, insbesondere Ihr Schreiben vom 8.3.2003, liegt uns vor.

Wir haben unserem Mandanten empfohlen, keine Zahlung zu leisten. Unser Mandant hat keine Dienstleistung der Firma Knoedel in Anspruch genommen. Zwischenzeitlich wurde diese The-matik mit der Firma Knoedel geklärt. Von dort aus wurde per E-Mail vom 27.3.2003 mitgeteilt, dass die Beanstandung akzeptiert wird und ein bereits gezahlter Betrag zurückgezahlt wird.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist die Angelegenheit erledigt.
Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich mit Ihrem Auftraggeber insoweit in Verbindung zu setzen.

Sollten Sie einen Mahnbescheid beantragen wollen, bitten wir Sie, uns als Zustellungsbevollmächtigte anzugeben.

Wir weisen im übrigen darauf hin, dass selbstverständlich gegen einen Mahnbescheid Wider-spruch eingelegt werden wird.
Auch für den Fall der unmittelbaren Klageerhebung bitten wir Sie, uns als Zustellungsbevoll-mächtigte anzugeben.

Darüber hinaus bitten wir von weiterer außergerichtlicher Korrespondenz Abstand zu nehmen vor dem Hintergrund der eindeutigen Sach- und Rechtslage.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rechtsanwalt


Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwesterlein (25 April 2003)

*Zeichen und Wunder*

@ alle Mitstreiter/innen

Habe Post von Talkline erhalten:

Sehr geehrte Frau "Schwesterlein",

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
In Ihrem Schreiben teilen Sie uns mit, dass Sie sich mit dem Inhaber der von Ihnen beanstandeten Servicerufnummer der Firma Knoedel Holding ApS in Verbindung gesetzt haben. Wir können auf unsere Forderungen nicht verzichten, so lange uns kein Schreiben der Firma Knoedel Holdings ApS vorliegt, aus dem hervorgeht, dass die Firma Knoedel Holdings ApS auf ihre Forderungen verzichtet.

Wir bitten deshalb um Hergabe des entsprechenden Schreibens.

Des Weiteren teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass Ihr Kundenkonto noch einen Betrag in Höhe von 53,47 € brutto aufweist, dieser Betrag bezieht sich auf die Rechnung # ..... Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag bis zum 06. Mai 2003 auf unser unten angegebenes Konto.

Wir hoffen, dass wir mit diesem Brief alle offenen Fragen zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären konnten.

MfG
*und 2 Personen haben eigenhändig unterschrieben!!!*

Meine Antwort:

Talkline GmbH & Co.KG
z. Hd. Nico Ehlers
Postfach 63 43

76073 Karlsruhe



Ihre Zeichen ......

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

anbei erhalten Sie wie in Ihrem Schreiben vom 22.04.03 erbeten nochmals den Forderungsverzicht der Knoedel Holding APS, den ich bereits am 07.03.2003 per 
E-Mail erhalten habe und auch taggleich an Sie per Fax weitergeleitet habe. 

Mein Kundenkonto kann keinen Betrag von € 53,47 aufweisen, weil ich niemals Ihr Kunde war. Ihren Termin zur Zahlung bis 06.05.2003 werde ich selbstverständlich verstreichen lassen.

Bestätigen Sie mir bitte den Erhalt dieses Schreibens und dass hiermit die leidige Angelegenheit erledigt ist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*auch eigenhändig unterschrieben!!!  *

Anlage: 
2-seitiger Ausdruck meiner Reklamation und die Antwort von Knoedel Holding


----------



## Sigurd (25 April 2003)

*Re: Zeichen und Wunder*

@ Schwesterlein



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auf unsere Forderungen nicht verzichten, so lange uns kein Schreiben der Firma Knoedel Holdings ApS vorliegt, aus dem hervorgeht, dass die Firma Knoedel Holdings ApS auf ihre Forderungen verzichtet.
> 
> Wir bitten deshalb um Hergabe des entsprechenden Schreibens.



Danach kommt von Talkline die Aufforderung, das Geld von Knoedel anzunehmen und an Talkline zu zahlen
Lass Dich überraschen   

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwesterlein (25 April 2003)

@Sigurd

....dann verklage ich die auf entgangene Urlaubsfreuden!  :supercool: Für 14 Tage, das wird teuer!  :splat: 

.....

Werde trotz Auszeit wegen der Belustigung und der vielen schönen Textbausteine trotzdem gelegentlich hier vorbei schaun.

Eine gute Zeit Euch allen!


----------



## Sigurd (30 April 2003)

*Knoedel Holding - Talkline - Intrum*

@an Alle
habe heute das Formschreiben von Intrum Justitia :bash:  erhalten. Habe jetzt bis zum 6. Mai Zeit, Nichts zu tun.
Trotz des Schreibens meiner Anwälte besteht Talkline weiterhin auf seiner Forderung und hat sie an IJ abgegeben.
Da war doch was, dass eine bestrittene Forderung nicht mehr an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen abgegeben werden darf; habe allerdings keine Lust ca. 190 Treffer bei der Suche durchzulesen, wer kann mir mit dem entsprechenden Formschreiben helfen. Jetzt wird natürlich auch IJ angezeigt.
Wollen doch mal das Verfahren mit den Formschreiben bei IJ ausprobieren :lol: 
Viele Grüße


----------



## ferrari (30 April 2003)

Hier aus einer aktuellen PC Zeitschrift ein Urteil, welches der Talkline das Leben schwer machen wird, wenn alle die Zahlung verweigern!!!


 :argue:


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2003)

@Ferrari:
bitte kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material posten!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2003)

*Knoedel*

Hallo,

beim Durchlesen Eurer Korrespondenz mußte ich schon sehr lachen, wie vielen Leuten das gleiche passiert ist wie mir. Ich finde es prima, daß sich die Geschädigten zusammenschließen. Das ist tatsächlich unsere einzige Chance.

Ich habe das Glück, daß sich dieser Scheiß Knoedl bei mir mit 23 € für 23 Sek. niedergeschlagen hat (unter anderem). Dies ist unkompliziert Wucher und daher gedenke ich nicht über, einen kurzen Brief hinaus mit Knoedel oder Talkline zu kommunizieren. Sollen sie klagen. So werden wenigstens unnütze Kosten produziert. Darunter fallen nicht nur die Klagekosten, die einen kleinen Teil darstellen, sondern vor allem auch die Kosten für die Bearbeitung der Fälle, die wesentlich höher sind (manpower). Wenn man die in der Summe hochtreibt, würde auch Talkline einen gewissen Schaden spüren.

Ich würde übrigens sagen, daß das Verhalten von Knoedel eher den Tatbestand des Diebstahls als des Betrugs erfüllt, was aber letztlich wurscht ist. Ich habe auch keine Lust, mich länger als nötig mit diesenTypen auseinander zu setzen.

Hat jemand ein Standardscheiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft?

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,

Nabokov


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Mai 2003)

@ Nabokov

Mehr Muster als Du denkst, findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Sigurd (3 Mai 2003)

*Talkline & Intrum Justitia*

@alle

Hier das Schreiben von Intrum "Justitia":

Trotz des Schreibens meines RA an Talkline, keinen außergerichtlichen Schriftverkehr zu führen, hat Talkline die unberechtigte Forderung an IJ weiter gegeben. 
Ich habe meinen RA gebeten zu prüfen, inwieweit die Abgabe der unberechtigten Forderung an IJ rechtmäßig ist.
Desweiteren soll er feststellen, an wen meine persönlichen Daten bereits weitergeleitet wurden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Sigurd (6 Mai 2003)

*Intrum Justitia*

@alle

So, hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber heute will ich mal IJ bedienen.



> 56077	Koblenz, den 06.05.03
> 
> Kriminaldirektion Koblenz
> z. Hd. Herrn .....
> ...



Viele Grüße


----------



## Sigurd (6 Mai 2003)

*Intrum Justitia*

@alle

Und damit IJ sieht, dass ich ein FAIER PARTNER bin, werden sie auch entsprechend in Kenntnis gesetzt:  :argue: 



> intrum justitia Inkasso GmbH
> Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182
> 
> 64293 Darmstadt
> ...



PS: Die Kripo hat den Fall noch nicht an die StA abgegeben, es gibt also noch kein neues AZ  :-? 
viele Grüße


----------



## BDU (8 Mai 2003)

*Meine Story zu Knödel*

Denke mal nix neues, Dialer eingefangen. Ich hab's nach ein paar minuten gemerkt und erst mal alles "gekappt".
Datensicherung betrieben und gewartet was passiert.  Dann kam die Rechnung der Telekom und die erste Bekanntschaft mit Talkline. 

- Anfrage an Talkline wer denn da warum und wieso Geld will.
- Kontakt mit der Telekom daß ich den Talkline/Knödel-Betrag nicht bezahlen will.
- Dame bei Telekom erklärte mir, daß ich den abgebuchten Betrag zurückfordern, den strittigen Betrag abziehen und den Rest überweisen soll. 
Hab also brav gewartet bis das Geld abgebucht wird und mich nach ein paar Tagen gewundert   :gruebel: - die Abbuchung der Telekom war niedriger. Die haben die Kohle für Talkline/Knödel gar nicht erst abgebucht !!!!

Dann kam was kommen mußte - die Mahnung von Talkline --- 08/15 natürlich. 
Habe die üblichen Schreiben/Mails an Talkline/Knödel verschickt und auch das Angebot von Ködel bekommen mir das Geld zu überweisen, daß ich dann an Talkline weiterleiten soll.

Nix da. Habe Talkline/Knoedel umgehend mitgeteilt, daß ich mit dem Eingeständnis von Knödel die ganze Sache für erledigt halte und mich bei dieser Geldwäscheaktion nicht beteiligen werde (mit Knoedel Antwortschreiben im Anhang)

Nach 8 Tagen schriftliche Reaktion von Talkline - zumindest von einer Person (i.V.) handschriftlich unterzeichnet  :crazy: 

Zitat: "... teilen Sie uns mit, dass Sie sich mit der Firma Knoedel Holding ApS in Verbindung gesetzt haben. Ihrer Bitte, die Zahlung des offenen Betrages bis zur Klärung mit der .. Knoedel... auszusetzen kommen wir insofern nach, dass wir Ihnen eine Frist bis zum 27.Mai geben....."

Wie schon bereits mehrfach hier gesehen - die Mitarbeiter bei Talkline dürfen nicht lesen (können). 

Ich bin, wie viele andere auch, zielich stinkig und will gerichtlich gegen diese ... ... vorgehen. Um denen möglichst viele Unangenehmlichkeiten zu bereiten was kann man denn hier so alles zur Last legen bzw. gibt's denn schon irgendwelche Fortschritte/Erfolgsmeldungen ?

Bin über Tips etc. dankbar
*[ein Wort eliminiert: Virenscanner]*


----------



## Sigurd (9 Mai 2003)

*Story zu Knoedel*

@BDU
moin, moin,
steht doch alles hier auf den Seiten 1 bis 4  :lol: 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Duc (9 Mai 2003)

*Re: Meine Story zu Knödel (BDU)*

- Anfrage an Talkline wer denn da warum und wieso Geld will.
- Kontakt mit der Telekom daß ich den Talkline/Knödel-Betrag nicht bezahlen will.
- Dame bei Telekom erklärte mir, daß ich den abgebuchten Betrag zurückfordern, den strittigen Betrag abziehen und den Rest überweisen soll. 
Hab also brav gewartet bis das Geld abgebucht wird und mich nach ein paar Tagen gewundert   :gruebel: - die Abbuchung der Telekom war niedriger. Die haben die Kohle für Talkline/Knödel gar nicht erst abgebucht !!!!


Darf ich Dir den Tip geben, sicherzustellen, dass die Telekom den Betrag mit einem dauerhaften Hinweis in Ihrem Computer versehen haben, ihn dauerhaft NICHT von Deinem Konto einzuziehen. Bei mir war es nämlich so, dass es erst auch nur der Betrag minus dem für Talkline war, aber nach ca. 14 Tagen habe ich eine Abbuchung dafür auf meinem Auszug gesehen. Empört habe ich die Telekom angerufen und mitgeteilt, man hatte mir gesagt, der Betrag wird nicht eingezogen und an Talkline überwiesen, bis die Sache geklärt ist, ABER ein Mitarbeiter bei der Telekom hatte aus versehen ein B hinter die Position gemacht (oder so), was bedeutet, der Betrag wurde nur für ca. 10 Tage "auf Eis" gelegt und somit musste ich den Betrag dann doch noch zurückfordern.


----------



## Duc (9 Mai 2003)

*ZITATE*

sorry, irgendwie krieg' ich das mit den Zitaten nicht hin  :-?


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2003)

*Re: ZITATE*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, irgendwie krieg' ich das mit den Zitaten nicht hin  :-?



Wieso, was ist daran so schwierig? Einfach anstatt auf "Antwort erstellen" auf "Zitat" klicken
 und deinen eigenen Text dazu schreiben
Gruß
tf


----------



## Duc (9 Mai 2003)

*Re: ZITATE*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Duc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok jetzt habe ich auf Zitat geklickt wie vorher auch. Mal sehen obs jetzt klappt (irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, ich schreibe auch in die Zitat-Box hmmm). Also wenn's nicht klappt, sorry nochmal. Dann gebe ich es auf, denn das weicht doch zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema hier ab


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2003)

Hat doch geklappt   
tf


----------



## Sigurd (20 Mai 2003)

*Intrum Justitia*

@alle
sehr seltsam, seit 14 Tagen habe ich nichts mehr von Intrum Justitia gehört.
Die streiken doch wohl nicht? :-? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Mai 2003)

*Des Wahnsinns fette Beute....*

....das bin ich!!!!

Ich erhielt vergangene Woche ein Schreiben von RAe Seiler & Kollegen aus Heidelberg, worin sie mir die anwaltliche Vertretung der Deutschen Telekom AG anzeigen. Eine Mahnung der TK vom 29.04.03 habe ich ignoriert und dann auch vergessen. 
Sie wollen jetzt für die 

Hauptforderung EUR 13,72 
+ Verzugszinsen EUR 0,05 
+ Rechtsanwaltsgebühren gem. § 118 118 BRAGO incl. uslagenpauschale EUR 21,56, 
*was insg. EUR 35,33 macht.*

Sie berufen sich auf ein Urteil eines Oberlandesgerichte(?) sowie der Entscheidung des BGH vom 22.11.2001 (III ZR 5/01). Sie wollen das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten und ggf. die Zwangsvollstreckung betreiben. Mein letzter Termin zur Zahlung: 04.06.2003 (Ratenzahlung EUR 15.00 sei möglich) Nur so kann ich gerichtliche Schritte vermeiden, meinen die!

*Kafka läßt grüßen!!!*

Scheinbar flippt die TK jetzt komplett aus. Kundenzufriedenheit und Kulanz ist für diesen "Dienstleister" schlichtweg ein Fremdwort. Oder liegt es einfach daran, dass keine/r irgendeine Entscheidungsbefugnis hat und ähnliche Zustände wie bei Talkline herschen?

Wäre dankbar für Eure wertvollen Tipps, wo ich entsprechende Textpassagen für die Anwälte finde, weil ich langsam den Überblick verliere und auch weil ich einen Teil meines Hirns für den Broterwerb reservieren muss. Textbausteine aneinander reihen kann ich aber noch selbst.

Bei Talkline tut sich momentan nichts, nachdem ich denen den Forderungsverzicht von Knoedel nochmals per Post geschickt habe und die mir am 08.05.03 den Erhalt bestätigt haben. Geld habe ich nicht überwiesen, weil ich von Knoedel auch keins haben will.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2003)

@ Schwesterlein


Ist das eine ganz andere Forderung oder die Knoedel´sche?

Falls andere bereits widersprochen?, war SAF dazwischen geschaltet?

Iast es eine originäre Foderung der Telekom.?


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Mai 2003)

@ Der Jurist

das ist quasi die Fortsetzung meines Telefonates vom 23.04.2003 mit meinem TK-Sachbearbeiter. 

Der strittige Betrag fand sich zeitgleich mit der Knoedel-Position auf meiner TK-Rechnung aber unter "Verbindungen über TK. Der "Vermieter" der 0190er-Nummer ist also die TK höchstselbst. 

Den MehrWERD-Dienstanbieter haben mir die nie genannt, weil ich erst nachträglich einen EVN beantragt habe. Dümmlicherweise nur eine verkürzte EVN. Stand aber auch nicht in den Infos bzw. AGB, dass ich eine vollständigen brauche.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2003)

@ Schwesterlein,



Du kannst auch eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung verlangen, schau hier ab dem vierten Posting:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75


Da Du die Rechnung streitig gestellt hast, solltest Du Seiler und Partner darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Rechnung damals von Dir streitig gestellt wurde und die bis heute auf die Aufschlüsselung wartest.

Ich unterstelle, dass Du einen Beleg dafür hast, etwa ein Schreiben der Telekom, dass sie leider. leider, weil Du keinen EVN beantragt hast, nicht mehr sagen können usw.

Dann Seiler bitten, die Forderung zu detaillieren, beov diese nicht geschehen sei, könne sie auch gar nicht fällig werden und Du nicht im Verzug sein.

Falls möglich, sichere Dir Beistand druch einen Rechtsanwalt, der was von der Sache versteht. Anwälte hier, weiter unten im Link:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Mai 2003)

@ Der Jurist,

daraus kann ich etwas stricken, was denen ordentlich Lesezeit  :splat: kostet. Tausend Dank!

Mit meinen besten alpenländischen Grüßen

Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Mai 2003)

*Des Wahnsinns fette Beute ...Teil 2*

@ alle, die noch mitlesen und -schreiben

 :schreiben:  Meine 5-seitige Antwort an Seiler & Kollegen gebastelt aus allem, was hier freundlicherweise vom Juristen  0  in Texten und Kommentaren bereitgestellt wurde:

Sehr geehrter Herr Seiler,  :argue: 

Ihr Schreiben, worin Sie mir die anwaltliche Vertretung der Deutschen Telekom bekannt geben, habe ich erhalten. Bitte lassen Sie mir der Ordnung halber den Nachweis der Abtretung der vermeintlichen Forderung der Telekom zukommen.

Vorausschicken möchte ich, dass ich es höchst befremdlich finde, dass um einen zugegeben läppischer Betrag von netto EUR 11,83 so großes Aufheben gemacht wird. Wenn diese Angelegenheit schon so große Kreise zieht, dann bestehe ich darauf, dass alle Beteiligten Ihre „Hausaufgaben“ machen und auch ich zu meinem Recht komme.

Weiter habe ich in früheren Schreiben an die Deutsche Telekom daraufhingewiesen, dass die Einwahl mittels Kanalbündelung getätigt wurde. Dieser PC ist an eine DSL-Splitter angeschlossen und eine ISDN-Karte stellt analoge Verbindungen her, um Faxe verschicken zu können. Der Dialer hat den Standardzugang über die DSL-Verbindung abgehängt und über die Faxkarte eine 0190-Verbindung angewählt. Es ist unsinnig zu glauben, jemand kann absolut zeitgleich zwei Hörer abheben und mit zwei Personen der gleichen Nummer  ein sekundengenau gleich langes Gespräch führen. Ich habe den sehr begründeten Verdacht, dass die fragliche Verbindung über einen betrügerischen Dialer zustande kam. Deshalb habe ich den o.g. Betrag streitig gestellt.

Ich möchte Sie herzlich bitten, diese Erwägungen noch einmal ernsthaft vorzunehmen. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass Sie dann auch zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass die Forderung unbegründet ist, weil die Verbindung bereits aus logischen Gründen nicht von mir willentlich aufgebaut werden konnte. 

Für den Fall, dass Sie zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, muss ich Sie bitten, Ihren Vortrag bezüglich der vermeintlichen Forderung zu substantiieren. Dazu gehört auch der Nachweis über Art und Dauer der Verbindung, den Sie als kostenlose Nebenpflicht zu erbringen haben. 
In der Anlage finden Sie meine zahlreichen schriftlichen Versuche, der Telekom den Name des „Mehrwertdienste“-Anbieters, der sich hinter der Leistungsartikel-Nr. XXXXX aus der Rechnung vom 31.01.2003 verbirgt, zu entlocken. Ich habe größte Anstrengungen unternommen, auch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert und Telefonate mit mehreren Stellen der Telekom geführt, um eine Klärung herbeizuführen. Es ist zutreffend, dass § 14 TKV davon ausgeht, dass der Einzelverbindungsnachweis vor dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum zu beantragen ist. Eine absolut zeitnahe nachträgliche Beantragung des EVN darf die Telekom aber nicht vor unlösbare Aufgaben stellen, zumal es in ihrem ureigensten Interesse gewesen wäre, mir den Inhaber der 0190er-Nummer zu nennen, um mir Gelegenheit zu geben, die Verbindung zu prüfen. 

Es scheint mir angebracht,  dass Sie sich schon jetzt mit den relevanten Gesetzen und Verordnungen auseinandersetzen, um mir die zahlreichen Formbriefe zu ersparen, die auch Sie nur Zeit und Geld kosten. Zusätzliche Honorare für die Eintreibung einer streitig gestellten Forderung können Sie mir ohnehin nicht in Rechnung stellen.
Begingen wir mit § 16 TKV. Einem Kunden muss eine Verbindungsübersicht auch nachträglich zum Nachweis von möglichen Entgeltforderungen vorgelegt werden. 

Zitat § 16 TKV bla bla bla

Und siehe da Sie werden fündig werden. Danach gilt, dass dann, wenn Einwen-dungen gegen die Höhe der Rechnung erhoben werden, sogar ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelverbindungsnachweis die einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln sind. 

Zur weiteren Prüfung des Ergebnisse sollte dann noch geprüft werden, in welchem rechtlichen Zusammenhang die Vorschrift steht. Dazu ist die vorstehende Vorschrift heranzuziehen. 

Zitat § 15 TKV Rechnungserstellung  bla bla bal

Wird nun mehr § 16 TKV im Lichte des Regelungsumfeldes in dem diese Vorschrift steht, interpretiert, kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass im Regelfall eine verkürzte Rechnung ohne weitere Angaben zulässig und ausreichend ist. Werden aber Einwendungen erhoben, so ist vom Anbieter eine detaillierte Rechnungslegung zu erbringen. Dabei handelt es sich um selbstverständliche Nebenpflichten aus einem Vertrag oder einem vermeintlichen Vertrag. Diese Nebenpflichten sind nicht gesondert in Rechnung zu stellen. Aus Abs. 1 des § 15 TKV im letzten Satz ergibt sich, dass der Rechnungsersteller Ihnen alle Bestands- und Verbindungsdaten der in Rede stehenden Verbindung zu übermitteln hatte. 

Daraus folgt, dass diese Ihnen vorliegen müssen und es somit kein unbilliges Verlangen meinerseits ist, von Ihnen, wenn Sie weiter von mir Geld verlangen, zunächst eine detaillierte Rechnungslegung verlangen kann. Das nennen Juristen eine substantiierte Darlegung einer Forderung bzw. einer vermeintlichen Forderung. 

Als allerletzter Schritt folgt dann die Überprüfung des Ergebnisses anhand vorliegender Rechtsprechung. Dazu passt die Entscheidung des OLG Dresden 9. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 25.01. 2001 AZ 9 U 2729/00. Es erging zu § 6 Abs. 3 Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung (TDSV). Der Orientierungssatz laut Juris-Datenbank lautet: 

Die Nichtzahlung einer Rechnung über TK-Dienstleistungen ist als konkludente Einwendung gegen die Abrechnung des Telekommunikationsunternehmens aufzufassen. Löscht der Dienstleister die Verbindungsdaten, obwohl er von seinem Kunden weder ausdrückliche Einwendungen noch eine Zahlung erhalten hat, so hat er die sich daraus ergebende Beweisnachteile hinzunehmen. 

Sie erlauben, dass ich Ihnen das in "normales" Deutsch übertrage: Schon das Nichtzahlen der Rechnung ist als Einwendung aufzufassen. Löscht der Dienstleister die Daten bevor er eine Zahlung hat, dann hat er -der Dienstleister- ein Beweis-Problem, nicht der Kunde. 

Daraus folgt, dass ein Dienstanbieter die Daten für Beweiszwecke vorhalten muss und nach der Rechtssprechung auch hinsichtlich Datenschutz darf. 

Die praktische Folgerung ist: Erhebt der Kunde sogar Einwendungen, dann hat der Dienstleister seine Dienste nachzuweisen. Wer aber selbst seine Dienste nach-weisen muss, muss dies aber auf eigene Kosten leisten. Er darf sie nicht in Rechnung stellen. 

Zitat § 6 Telekommunikationsverbindungen  bla bla bla

Aus diesen Gründen bitte ich Sie erneut, dass Sie mir ohne Kosten für mich, detaillierte darüber aufklären, weshalb Sie Geld von mir verlangen. 

Rein aus Fürsorgegründen gegenüber den handelnden Personen wiederhole ich meinen Hinweis, dass ich Ihr Tun für strafbar halte. Bitte erkennen Sie meine Bemühung an, Ihnen die Möglichkeiten des § 261 Abs. 9 StGB zu eröffnen. Ich halte Ihr Tun nämlich für Geldwäsche gemäß § 261 StGB, da Sie für einen Betrüger, der sich hinter einer MWD-Nummer verbirgt,  mittelbar dessen vermeintliche Forderung einziehen bzw. einziehen wollen. 

Sie sehen, bevor die Forderung der Telekom/des MWD-Anbieters nicht detailliert dargestellt wurde, kann ich auch nicht in Zahlungsverzug sein und Sie hätten noch gar nicht in Aktion treten müssen. Die in Rechnung gestellten Auslagen und Gebühren sind gegenstandslos und ggf der Telekom zu berechnen. Nichts liegt näher, als dass Sie den Vorgang zuständigkeitshalber an die Telekom zurück verweisen.

In Erwartung Ihrer Antwort verbleibe ich 

mit freundlichen Grüßen

"Schwesterlein"  :juggle: die Zitatejongleurin


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (27 Mai 2003)

*Re: Des Wahnsinns fette Beute ...Teil 2*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle, die noch mitlesen und -schreiben
> 
> :schreiben:  Meine 5-seitige Antwort an Seiler & Kollegen gebastelt aus allem, was hier freundlicherweise vom Juristen  0  in Texten und Kommentaren bereitgestellt wurde:
> 
> ...




Für Deine häusliche Fleissarbeit muss man Dich loben und Dir das Prädikat vorzüglich aussprechen.  :bussi:  
Wegen den läppischen EU´s, was sie von Dir wollen, hast Du Dich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. 
Stellvertretend  für die Forumsleser, DANKE, die Formulierungshilfe benötigen. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit von Formulierungshilfe findest Du bei teltarifforum unter dem Editor , "Lampe". 
Der schrieb in absulut  kürzester Form seine Einwendung . Ob er damit Erfolg hatte, wurde von ihm noch nicht mitgeteilt.  
www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1381-1.html

Natürlich haben wir in den Foren ja auch ausgezeichnete Ghostscriber,
Comedian1 und Jurist, webchecker und ..., denen ich ebenfalls meine Hochachtung zolle, die unermüdlich diesen Winkeladvokaten die Lust am Abzocken vermiesen.
 :lol: 
gunnar


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Mai 2003)

@ Gunnar Arthus


Einwände sollte mit Tatsachen unterlegt sein, der Verweis auf §§ und Urteile scheint mir zu lapidar.


----------



## Schwesterlein (27 Mai 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Meinen Brief vom Vorabend werde ich als heute in die Post stecken. Mal schau´n, was passiert, wenn Spatzen mit Kanonen schießen.   
Eigentlich habe ich keine andere Chance, so ganz ohne Beweismittel und Rechtschutz. Vielleicht tut´s ein bisschen Mimikri auch. 

Hobbys kosten bekanntlich Geld und dafür habe ich mir ein Talkline/Telekom-Budget von EUR 100,- eingerichtet. Danach muss ich betteln gehen. Oder das Angebot über Ratenzahlung von den RAe annehmen und mtl. EUR 15,- abstottern. :vlol: 

Macht´s wie ich und schüttet DIE zu mit Briefen. So gehen Monate ins Land und die Korrespondenz bei unseren Brieffreunden häuft sich. Das schafft Arbeitsplätze und kurbelt die Wirtschaft an. 

Ciao derweile

 :juggle:


----------



## Schwesterlein (4 Juni 2003)

*Letzte Mahnung Talkline*

Habe neulich die *"Letzte Mahnung"* von Talkline für Knoedel erhalten und soll rd. 53 Euro bis 10. Juni zahlen. Kein Wort davon, dass ich zuvor Geld von Knoedel annehmen  und dieses dann an TL weiterreichen soll. Vermute mal, dass da jemand wieder einen Standardbrief abgeschickt hat. Oder ist das normal?  :gruebel: 
Weiß jemand, ob Knoedel noch flüssig ist?  :gruebel:  :gruebel: 
Was kommt nach der "Letzten Mahnung"?  :gruebel:  :gruebel:  :gruebel: 

Die Telekom-Anwälte aus Heidelberg machen wohl Hitzefrei!  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2003)

Knödel und Talkline sind übrigens geschieden - jetzt treibt Talkline nur noch Restforderungen ein.

@Schwesterlein - kennst Du die vollständige 0190er Nummer? Vielleicht kann ich Dir einen passenen Dialer zur Vorlage bei Talkline übersenden. Habe ein paar prächtige Exemplare im Archiv. Ein Abgleich der Manipulanten ist jedoch nur über die entsprechende Rufnummer zur stimmigen Zeit möglich. Also, benenne mir die vollständige Zeile aus Deinem EVN und ich prüfe mal, ob da was von hier aus geht!


----------



## Schwesterlein (4 Juni 2003)

Hallo Anna!

Verstehe ich das richtig? Du kannst mir Beweismaterial liefern, das zeigen könnte, wie der Knoedel-Dialer sich präsentiert? Woher weißt Du das von der "Scheidung"?

Die Nummer lautet 0190 050 120 (hat mir Talkline mitgeteilt)

Lt. TK-Rechnung:
Verbindungen vom 03.01.03 bis 03.01.03
Knoedel Holdings AsP

Kannst Du damit etwas anfangen?

Gruß
 :juggle: Schwesterlein


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2003)

*Talkline und die Knödel Holding*

Hallo Schwesterlein,

habe die Datei "winXPs.exe" mit der Nummer 019050120 als Vollmanipulanten vorliegen. Sende mir eine E-Mail-Adresse, damit ich sie übermitteln kann. Abgelegt wird der Dialer unter C:\WINDOWS. Suche dort die o. g. Datei, womöglich ist sie sogar noch auf Deinem Rechner.

Auf dem Desktop erscheint ein Symbol von Deutschland, schwarz/rot/gelb ausgemalt, die Bezeichnung der Verknüpfung lautet "ANSCHLUSS". Auf Doppelklick wird die bestehende Verbindung sofort getrennt und eine neue Session zu o. g. Nummer wird ohne Hinweis auf Preis und Zielrufnummer aufgebaut.

Die Nummer ist zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet.

Die Info mit der Scheidung ist inoffiziell, wobei ich meinen Maulwurf für mich behalte.
Wegen meiner E-Mailadresse gucke bitte unter Deine persönlichen Nachrichten. Wenn Du aus München sein solltest, so gibt es hier bereits ein StA-Verfahren - allerdings wird das womöglich eingestellt, da Knödel im Ausland sitzt.
Jedenfalls könntest Du mit diesen Informationen hier ordentlich bei Talkline ID argumentieren. Unter dem Hinweis auf das Aktenzeichen des PP München 8344-102110-03/3 lässt sich da bestimmt eine baldige Einigung erzielen.

anna


----------



## Schwesterlein (6 Juni 2003)

@Anna

Vielen Dank für das freundliche Angebot, mir den Dialer zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es erscheint mir etwas riskant, den Knoedel-Download zu nutzen. Zwar habe ich hier einen Rechner mit DSL+Router, dennoch möchte ich mich nicht damit belasten.  :unbekannt: 

 :schreiben: Den KALKlinern habe ich stattdessen eine kleine Mail geschickt:


Sehr geehrtes Talkline-Team,

Ihre "Letzte Mahnung" vom 23.05.2003 habe ich erhalten.

Sie haben mir, so schreiben Sie, den Zugang zum Talkline-Netz gesperrt. Das finde ich hocherfreulich, da ich damit wenigstens vor Dialer-Betreibern geschützt bin, denen SIE MWD-Nummern vermieten. Andererseit beschleicht mich die Vermutung, dass Sie noch nicht bemerkt haben, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Vertrag mit Ihnen oder Knoedel Holdings geschlossen hatte. 

Ihre Mahnung weise ich als unbegründet zurück, weil Sie bereits mehrmals von mir in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden, dass Knoedel-Holdings meinen Einspruch angenommen hat. Ich verzichte allerdings auf das sonderbare Angebot, von Knoedel Geld anzunehmen, um es Ihnen zu überweisen. Nehmen Sie das bitte endlich zur Kenntnis. Ob Sie Geld von Knoedel ohne Umweg über mich- für was auch immer - annehmen, überlasse ich Ihnen. Hiermit trete ich den Betrag ih Höhe von Euro 53,47 an Sie ab.

Wie ich erfahren habe, ist die Knoedel-Nummer ( 019050120 ) zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet. Unter dem Aktenzeichen des PP München 8344-102110-03/3 ist derzeit ein Verfahren gegen Knoedel-Holdings anhängig. 

Bestätigen Sie mir also umgehend, dass Sie die leidige Angelegenheit unter "uneinbringliche" weil UNGERECHTFERTIGTE Forderungen abgelegt haben.

Sonnige Grüße  :juggle:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2003)

@Schwesterlein

Falls Du den Dialer irgendwann noch einmal brauchst, dann kannst Du mich gern wieder kontaktieren. Meine E-Mailadresse hast Du jetzt ja.

Gute Zeit und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schwesterlein (7 Juni 2003)

*KALKliner*

 Lese heute diese Anwort auf meine Mail von gestern:

_Sehr geehrte Frau XYZ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Um Ihr Anliegen bearbeiten zu können benötigen wir sowohl 
Ihre Telefonnummer inklusive Vorwahl, als auch die betreffende 
Rechnungsnummer der DTAG(Telekom) sowie den Namen des Anschlußinhabers.

Wir bitten Sie daher, uns nochmals schriftlich zu kontaktieren und dabei 
auch nochmals Ihr Anliegen kurz zu schildern. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Talkline Team_


 :juggle:  ...sollte das etwa gewirkt haben? Das kommt davon, wenn ich nur noch eine "Zahlschein-Nummer" bin. Dann geht das jetzt von vorne los, oder hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung, was das soll???


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2003)

@Schwesterlein

Die brauchen die Daten, um ihren Bestand genau abgleichen zu können. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dies die Einleitung des Rechnungsstorno ist. Du solltest auf die Verfahrenswünsche von Talkline ID eingehen. Es gibt übrigens kleine Unterschiede zwischen der normalen Talkline und der Talkline ID - womöglich gibt es dort auch Probleme bei der internen Datenübertragung. Doch eines ist klar - ohne abgeglichene Daten könnte ja jeder kommen!?


----------



## Schwesterlein (13 Juni 2003)

Immer wieder Freitags Post von Talkline:

*Buchungskontonr. der Deutschen Telekom AG: 1234567890*

_Sehr geehrte Frau xyz,

vielen Dank für Ihre erneute Nachricht. Da Sie Ihren Reklamationen nichts Neues hinzuzufügen haben,  sondern auf Ihrem Standpunkt beharren, teilen wir Ihnen hiermit Folgendes mit.

Wir haben mit unseren vorherigen Schreiben zu Ihren Reklamationen Stellung bezogen und haben diesem auch nichts Neues hinzuzufügen.

Hiermit geben wir Ihnen letztmalig die Gelegenheit, falls dies noch nicht geschehen ist, unserer Zahlungsaufforderung nachzukommen. Ansonsten beauftragen wir unser Inkassobüro mit der Eintreibung der Forderung.

Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co. KG
MbC-Team_

Das habe ich nun davon, dass ich denen mitgeteilt habe, welche Zahlscheinnummer zu welchem Buchungskonto gehört. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, bis wann ich zahlen soll? Seit wann formulieren die – wenn auch nicht besonders geistreiche - eigenständige Briefe? Sooo viel Engagement! Ich staune!!!   

Welches Inkassobüro war das gleich noch mal? Checken dann schon mal die Textbausteine für die Briefe, die da geschrieben werden müssen.  :lupe: 

(Von Seiler und Kollegen aus Heidelberg ist noch keine Antwort auf meinen 5-seitigen Brief mit 11-seitiger Anlage gekommen.)
 :gruebel: 

Kühle Grüße
 :juggle:


----------



## Rechenknecht (15 Juni 2003)

HuHu @alle und @Schwesterlein,  8) 
Jetzt werde ich noch die Talkline mitbearbeiten. :ritter:  :bang: 
Habe selten so einen sturen Verein wie diesen erlebt. :argue: 
Kurz zusammengefasst mein Werdegang mit TL/Knoedel:

Dialer gefangen - wer weiß wie.
DTAG geschrieben, dass Dialer Kosten verursacht hat. 
(25€ incl. Mwst für 13 sec.)
TL geschrieben wie DTAG.
Lastschrift zurückgegeben.
Mit DTAG 4 Schreiben gewechselt, da diese nicht in der Lage waren die Buchung ordnungsgemäß vorzunehmen.
TL schrieb 6 Standardschreiben.
Meine Antwort:

```
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich zeige Ihnen hiermit noch mal an, dass ich mit Fa. TALKLINE GmbH & Co. KG keinerlei Geschäftsbeziehungen unterhalte. Es wurden mir keine Einwahltarife des Mehrwertdiensteanbieters deutlich gemacht, wie von Ihnen in Ihrem Standard Antwortschreiben vom 16.04.03 auf meine oben erwähnte Rechnungsbeanstandung  behauptet wird. 
Sollten Sie jedoch Beweisen können, dass diese Voraussetzungen gegeben waren, legen Sie mir diese vor.
Ich fordere Sie hiermit nochmals auf, mir Namen und ladungsfähige Anschrift Ihrer Geschäftspartner mitzuteilen, um direkt bei diesen über die unautorisierte Installation eines Dialers auf meinem PC Auskunft zu erhalten.  
Es wird in Bälde von mir bei der nächsten zuständigen Polizeidienststelle bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige gegen Sie und Ihre Geschäftspartner wegen des Verdachts auf Betrug (StGB § 263), Wucherei (StGB § 291), Datenveränderung (StGB § 303a), Computerbetrug (StGB § 263a) und der Computersabotage (StGB § 303b) erstattet.
Des weiteren werden von mir keinerlei Kosten durch Mahnungen oder Inkassounternehmen getragen, im Gegenteil, ich behalte mir vor, meine mit diesen Schreiben benötigte Zeit mit 50,- €/Ingenieurstunde bei Ihnen in Rechnung zu stellen. 
Hochachtungsvoll
```
Anzeige gegen Knoedel und alle an dem Betrugsversuch beteiligten.
Dabei haben einige Textbausteine von hier und von teltarif geholfen. 
Und jetzt der spaßige Teil:

Knoedel verzichtet, will aber Kontonummer für Rückerstattung.
Ich verzichte bei Knoedel, da keine Gelder von meiner Seite geflossen sind.
Von links kommt jetzt der Auftritt von TL.   :vlol: 

```
Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sie weisen uns darauf hin, dass die Firma Knoedel Holding ApS Ihnen eine Gutschrift über den von Ihnen beanstandeten Betrag erteilt hat.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Firma Knoedel Holding ApS den Betrag auf Ihr Bankkonto überweist.

Wir bitten Sie daher, den noch offenen Betrag in Höhe von 25,00 E brutto zzgl. 2,50 E brutto Mahngebühr auf unserem Postbankkonto Köln zu überweisen. Wir würden uns freuen, Sie auch weiterhin zu unseren zufriedenen Kunden zählen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co. KG
MbC - Team

i.A. N.  E.
```
Jetzt also an Knoedel schreiben und TL antworten:

```
per FAX 0800 237 8000
Talkline GmbH & Co. KG
Postfach 62 44

76 042 Kalsruhe

Ihre Forderung v. 11.01.03
Buchung Nr. Telekom AG XXXXXXX 
Sehr geehrter Herr E.,
in der Anlage erhalten Sie mein an die Fa. Knoedel Holding ApS, Noras Sidevej 2B1, DK-2920 Charlottenlund gerichtetes Schreiben. 
Ich verweise nochmals auf meinen mit Ihnen geführten Briefwechsel. In diesen wird eine Geschäftsbeziehung mit Ihnen oder Fa. Knoedel Holdings AsP bestritten.
Es werden von mir keinerlei Kosten durch Mahnungen oder Inkassounternehmen getragen. 
Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, jedweden Schriftwechsel mit mir zu unterlassen. Eine weitere Belästigung durch Ihr Unternehmen wird zur Anzeige gebracht.
Meine mit der Beantwortung Ihrer Schreiben benötigte Zeit wird Ihnen in Bälde, wie bereits angekündigt, in Rechnung gestellt.
Hochachtungsvoll 
Rechenknecht

Anlage Mail an Fa. Knoedel Holding ApS
Von: "Rechenknecht" <[email protected]>
An: "Knoedel Holding" <[email protected]>
Betreff: Re: Knoedel Holdings
Datum: Freitag, 23. Mai 2003 10:09

per Mail: [email][email protected][/email]
Knoedel Holding ApS
Noras Sidevej 2B,1
DK-2920 Charlottenlund

Betr.: Verbindung 0190050120

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in Ihrer Mail bestätigen Sie, dass die Forderung gegen mich unberechtigt ist.
Ein Überweisen des Betrages auf mein Konto ist nicht notwendig, da keine Zahlungen an Fa. Talkline erfolgt sind oder erfolgen werden.

Hochachtungsvoll

Rechenknecht

Æ TALKLINE per FAX 0800 237 8000

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Knoedel Holding" <[email protected]>
To: "Rechenknecht" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 14, 2003 2:33 PM
Subject: Re: Knoedel Holdings

> Wir nehmen Ihre Beanstandung an und wir zahlen der Betrag zurück.
> 
> Wir benötigen Ihr Bankinfo, und der Betrag um Ihnen das Geld zurück zu
> zahlen. Schicken Sie bitte ein email zu: [email][email protected][/email]
> 
> Wir Bitten sie dann Talkline der betrag zu zahlen, sofort Sie der betrag
> Zuruck von uns gekriegt haben.
> 
> Mfg,
> 
> Knoedel Holding ApS
> 
> Noras Sidevej 2B,1
> 
> DK-2920 Charlottenlund
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Rechenknecht" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, May 11, 2003 1:21 PM
> Subject: Knoedel Holdings
```

Damit ist alles erledigt – dachte ich –

Nun dann, diese Woche Schreiben von TL Nr8 – absolut identisch mit Nr7

```
Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht,

vielen Dank ... ... Kunden zählen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Talkline GmbH & Co. KG
MbC - Team

i.A. N.  E.
```
Jetzt platzt mir der Kragen. 
Diese Woche wird nochmals Anzeige – diesmal aber speziell gegen TL – erstattet. 
Habe auch gleich noch ein Schreiben verfasst.
Irgendwie sind einige Beiträge in diesem Forum richtig inspirierend. 

```
Ihre Forderung v. 11.01.03
Buchung Nr. Telekom AG XXXXXXXXX 
Ihre Schreiben v. Nr1, Nr2, Nr3, Nr4, Nr5, Nr6, Nr7, Nr8
Meine Schreiben Nr1, Nr2, Nr3, Nr4, Nr5, Nr6

Sehr geehrter Herr E.,
da die Mitarbeiter in Ihrem Unternehmen scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind die an Sie gerichteten Schreiben zu lesen, und somit Schaden von demselben abzuhalten, wird nunmehr von mir Ihre Aktivlegitimation angefordert. Ihrem zukünftigen Schreiben legen Sie bitte auch noch die mir nach §14 und §16 TKV zustehenden Einzelverbindungsnachweise für die angeblich von mir benutzten Verbindungen bei.
```



> § 14 (TKV) Einzelverbindungsnachweis Im Kabinett verabschiedet am 09.12.97 Tritt zum 1. Januar 1998 in KraftVerlangt der Kunde für Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit vor dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum eine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung, so hat der Anbieter im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten und der datenschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erteilen. Dies gilt nicht, wenn nach der besonderen Art der Leistung eine Rechnung üblicherweise nicht erteilt wird. Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis muss im Rahmen der datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen die Entgelte so detailliert ausweisen, dass die Überprüfung und Kontrolle der entstandenen Entgeltforderungen möglichist. Die Standardform des Einzelverbindungsnachweises ist unentgeltlich zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> § 16 TKV Nachweis der Entgeltforderung (1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. ***(2) Soweit aus technischen Gründen oder auf Wunsch des Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert oder gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten auf Wunsch des Kunden oder auf Grund rechtlicher Verpflichtung gelöscht wurden, trifft den Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht für die Einzelverbindungen, wenn der Kunde in der Rechnung auf die nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen geltenden Fristen für die Löschung gespeicherter Verbindungsdaten in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. Soweit eine Speicherung aus technischen Gründen nicht erfolgt, entfällt die Nachweispflicht, wenn der Kunde vor der Rechnungserteilung auf diese Beschränkung der Möglichkeiten des Anschlusses in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. (3)Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflusst haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, dass die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind. Ist der Nachweis erbracht, dass der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, dass die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.




```
Die fett und kursiv gestellte Passage ist von mir hervorgehoben worden, um Ihnen zu zeigen, welcher Teil der rechtlichen Vorschrift hier meiner Ansicht nach bedeutend ist.
Das Verhalten von Fa. Knoedel Holding ApS, Noras Sidevej 2B1, DK-2920 Charlottenlund, in Zukunft als Knoedel bezeichnet, ist rechtlich als deklaratorischen Forderungsverzicht einzuordnen. Deklaratorisch deshalb weil die Forderung streitig war, d. h. Knoedel erklärt unabhängig davon, ob einen Forderung besteht oder nicht, einen klarstellenden Verzicht. 
Diese Erklärung hat dann aber auch rechtliche Auswirkungen auf die vermeintliche Forderung die Sie geltend machen wollen. Denn wenn Knoedel erklärt, keine Forderungen (mehr) zu haben, dann können Sie auch keine Forderung (mehr) haben. Diese Forderung ist ja die abgetretenene Forderung Knoedels, die nicht oder nicht mehr besteht. 
Wie bereits angekündigt wird nunmehr direkt gegen Ihr Unternehmen Anzeige erstattet. 
Es werden durch den von Ihnen weitergeführten Schriftwechsel weitere Kosten zu Ihren Lasten verursacht. 
Hochachtungsvoll
```
Inwieweit diese Kostenerstattung durchzusetzen ist muss ich noch klären (lassen)
Viel Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## Schwesterlein (16 Juni 2003)

@Rechenknecht

Langsam fehlen mir auch die Worte. "Mad Company Desease" verursacht durch Dialer-Brionen? Armes Talkline! Die Mortalitätsrate von TK-Unternehmen soll ziemlich hoch sein!  :fg2:


----------



## Schwesterlein (17 Juni 2003)

Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> @Rechenknecht
> 
> Langsam fehlen mir auch die Worte. "Mad Company Desease" verursacht durch Dialer-Brionen? Armes Talkline! Die Mortalitätsrate von TK-Unternehmen soll ziemlich hoch sein!  :fg2:



Einen letzten Versuch per Mail starte ich noch:


```
Buchungskonto der Dt. TelekomAG: 

Sehr geehrter Herr E.,
sehr geehrte Frau M.,

"Dolo facit, qui petit, quod (statim) redditurus est" - Arglistig handelt, wer fordert, was er selbst zurückerstatten muss. (oder, was sein Geschäftspartner zurückerstatten muss.) Auch wenn das Zitat aus dem römischen Recht kommt, der Grundsatz gilt auch heute noch in unserem Zivilrecht, das sich aus dem römischen Recht heraus entwickelt hat.

Das Verhalten von Knoedel ist rechtlich als deklaratorischen Forderungsverzicht einzuordnung. Deklaratorisch deshalb weil die Forderung streitig war, d. h. Knoedel erklärt unabhängig davon, ob einen Forderung besteht oder nicht, einen klarstellenden Verzicht. 

Diese Erklärung hat dann aber auch rechtliche Auswirkungen auf die vermeintliche Forderung die sie, Talkline, geltend machen wollen. Denn wenn Knoedel erklärt, keine Forderungen (mehr) zu haben, dann kann Talkline auch keine Forderung haben. Diese Forderung ist ja die abgetretenene Forderung Knoedels, die nicht oder nicht mehr besteht.

Es wurde wie Ihnen sicher bekannt unter anderem Strafanzeige bei der Kriminalpolizei Koblenz (vorl. Az.: 010403/310303/1337) gegen die Knoedel Holding ApS wegen versuchten Bertrugs (§ 263(2)StGB), Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB) und Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Datenveränderung (§ 303a StGB) etc. gestellt.

Was wollen Sie mit einem Inkassobüro/Intrum Justitia? Unnötig Kosten verursachen, die Talkline trage muß? Einen Mahnbescheid erwirken, gegen den ich Einspruch einlegen werde? Wenn erforderlich werde ich sowieso einen Anwalt mit dem Fall beauftragen und das auf Ihre Kosten. Wollen Sie das wirklich? Können Sie das verantworten?
```

*Es würde mich sehr interessieren, ob es Mitstreiter/innen gibt, die Erfahrung damit haben, wie weit Talkline geht.*
Schwesterlein :juggle:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

*Zermürbung Talkline und Zurückerstattstheorie*

Hallo Auchgeschädigte, 

bin seit längerem im Schriftwechsel mit Talkline und Knoedel und neurdings auch mit intrum und habe auch zusätzlich telefonischen Kontakt aufgenommen. Dabei bin ich auf die volle Härte der unflexiblen Arbeitsanweisungen der Mitarbeiter gestoßen. Selbst in der 2. Führungseben sah man trotz klarer Sachlage keine Möglichkeiten den Inkassovorgang anzuhalten, da dies nach internen Vorschriften nicht statthaft ist. 
Deshalb hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag zur weiteren Zermürbung der arg unwilligen Talkline, der nicht auf juristischen Grundlagen und Argumentationen beruht. Wie bereits in anderen Fällen (nicht Dialerbetrug) praktiziert, kann man die Beweglichkeit von Unternehmen steigern, indem man den Vorsitzenden der Geschäftsführung persönlcih adressierte Briefe schickt. Persönlich adressiert deshalb, weil diese nach dem Postgeheinis nicht von irgendwelchen Angestellten der Poststellte oder anderen Schergen geöffnet werden dürfen. Bedeutet, der Vorstandsvorsitzende selbst erfährt das, was ihn sonst gar nicht erreichen würde, weil solche Vorgänge weit vor dieser Fühungsebene abgefangen werden. Also Vorschlag: 

1. Zusamenstellen des kompletten Vorgangs (Kopien) 
2. Nettes Anschreiben an Herrn XXX (Link auf Info siehe unten) 
3. Briefumschlag persönlich adressieren (siehe unten) 
4. Ab die Post 

Ich hab dies bereits gemacht, habe aber noch kein Feedback. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass bei massiver Postflut die internen Arbeitsanweisungen für die Mitarbeiter zur Behandlung der Knoedel-Rechnungsbeschwerden geändert werden und uns allen damit geholfen ist. Denn auch der GF sollte nach der Postflut und deren Inhalten klar sein, dass es bei den Inkassoversuchen nur Geld zu verlieren gibt. 

----------------------- 

Persönliche Adressierung: 
-PERÖNLICH- 
Herr XXX 
Talkline-Platz 1 
25337 Elmshorn 

Link auf Namen der Geschäftsführung: 
http://www.talkline.de/www_talkline_de/unternehmen/unternehmensprofil/kennzahlen/index.html? 
------------------------- 

Noch eine andere Sache. Meine Vermutung, warum Knoedel immer gleich die Rückzahlung der Gelder angeboten hat ist, dass sie die Beschwerden und Aktionen der Geprellten im Keim ersticken wollten. Denn 
- Talkline bekommt sein Geld, 
- die geprellten stellen ihre Beschwerden gegenüber Talkline ein und 
- die Idee der Strafanzeige wird vielleicht auch verworfen, da ja kein Schaden mehr besteht. 
Würde Knoedel die Angelgenheiten mit Talkline klären, bestünde für Knoedel die Gefahr, dass Talkline Gründe hören möchte und vielleicht doch früher als von den Knoedel-Betrügern geplant die Leitung abgedrehen würde. Auch die Anzeigenflut bei den Ermittlungsbehörden wird damit begrenzt und gibt der Fa. Knoedel mehr Zeit für ihre Machenschafften. 

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen 
Newbie


----------



## Schwesterlein (17 Juni 2003)

*Re: Zermürbung Talkline und Zurückerstattstheorie*



			
				Newbie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Auchgeschädigte,
> 
> bin seit längerem im Schriftwechsel mit Talkline und Knoedel und neurdings auch mit intrum und habe auch zusätzlich telefonischen Kontakt aufgenommen. Dabei bin ich auf die volle Härte der unflexiblen Arbeitsanweisungen der Mitarbeiter gestoßen. Selbst in der 2. Führungseben sah man trotz klarer Sachlage keine Möglichkeiten den Inkassovorgang anzuhalten, da dies nach internen Vorschriften nicht statthaft ist.
> Deshalb hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag zur weiteren Zermürbung der arg unwilligen Talkline, der nicht auf juristischen Grundlagen und Argumentationen beruht. Wie bereits in anderen Fällen (nicht Dialerbetrug) praktiziert, kann man die Beweglichkeit von Unternehmen steigern, indem man den Vorsitzenden der Geschäftsführung persönlcih adressierte Briefe schickt. Persönlich adressiert deshalb, weil diese nach dem Postgeheinis nicht von irgendwelchen Angestellten der Poststellte oder anderen Schergen geöffnet werden dürfen. Bedeutet, der Vorstandsvorsitzende selbst erfährt das, was ihn sonst gar nicht erreichen würde, weil solche Vorgänge weit vor dieser Fühungsebene abgefangen werden. Also Vorschlag:
> ...



 :schreiben: Werde Deinen Vorschlag aufgreifen. Habe zwar heute schon nicht nur an die Rechnungsstelle sondern auch ´ne CC-Mail an [email protected] geschickt, *die an die Geschäftsführung gerichtet war*, aber doppelt-dreifach-vierfach.... hält beser.

 :juggle:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

Suuuuper Idee!

Die Premium-Rate-Nummern werden nicht von

Persönliche Adressierung: 
-PERÖNLICH- 
Herr XXX 
Talkline-Platz 1 
25337 Elmshorn

vertrieben, sondern von Talkline ID, in Bonn - die Elmshorner sind da nur Verwurschtelungsgehilfen, da Mutterkonzern!


----------



## Schwesterlein (20 Juni 2003)

Das Handelsblatt schreibt heute:

*"Der verbesserte Schutz von Telefon- und Internetkunden vor überteuerten 0190er- und 0900er-Nummern lässt noch auf sich warten."*
Der Bundesrat versagte am Freitag mit seiner Unionsmehrheit dem vom Bundestag bereits beschlossenen Gesetz die Zustimmung und folgte dem Antrag Bayerns, den Vermittlungsausschuss anzurufen..... :juggle:


----------



## Schwesterlein (25 Juni 2003)

*So, den Brief schicke ich heute an die Talkline-Geschäftsführung in Elmshorn:*


_Ihre Zeichen Talkline Karlsruhe: 123456789

Sehr geehrter Herr V.,

TALKLINE ist ein namhaftes Unternehmen der TK-Branche. Ihre Funktion als Geschäftsführer erlaubt es Ihnen, zum einen komplexe Vorgänge im Unternehmen so zu organisieren, dass TALKLINE profitabel bleibt. Und zum anderen haben Sie sicher die Weitsicht, durch Ihre Kompetenz Schieflagen frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu korrigieren und so Schaden für das Ihnen anvertraute Unternehmen abzuwenden. Und manchmal braucht es vielleicht einen Tipp von Außenstehenden:

Seit Monaten korrespondiere ich unter o.g. Zeichen mit der Rechnungsabteilung von TALKLINE in Karlsruhe und erhalte lediglich schlechte, an meine Schreiben nicht angepasste Serienbriefe. Eigentlich ist nur noch die Anerkenntnis eines deklaratorischen Forderungsverzichts von Knoedel Holdings erforderlich, um einen versuchten Dialerbetrug aus der Welt zu schaffen. Ihre Rechnungsabteilung stellt sich stur, wie im letzten Schreiben vom 17.06.2003 klar wurde. Dass ich vor Gericht Recht bekommen werde, steht außer Frage.

„Jeder Klick ein verlorener Kunde!“ Was kostet es, einen Kunden zu gewinnen bzw. ihn zurückzugewinnen? EUR 500,- oder EUR 1000,-? Und welcher wirtschaftlich Schaden entsteht TALKLINE durch den Imageverlust, den Sie durch negative Berichte in den Medien, im Internet und deren Newsforen u. ä. erleiden? Wie gesagt, „Jeder Klick ein verlorener Kunde!“

Wäre es nicht an der Zeit, in die Offensive zu gehen und positive Schlagzeilen zu liefern? Es würde mich und zahllose andere Dialeropfer außerordentlich freuen, wenn TALKLINE einen Schritt hin zur Verbesserung der Kundenzufriedenheit (auch der unfreiwilligen, weil Dialer) tun würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


Möchte jemand noch Anmerkungen machen, bevor ich ihn ausdrucke und bemarke? 

Sonnige Grüße
 :juggle: 

PS.: Ach ja, das Abschreiben des erwähnten Briefes habe ich mir heute gespart, weil es eh nichts bringt. Warum muß mir diese IT/TK-Firma auf meine E-Mails immer per Snail-Mail antworten? Echt lästig!


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*doglein*

@schwesterlein

Du versuchst, die argumentativ zu ueberzeugen!

Vergiss es und bedenke die Erkenntnis von Wilhelm Busch:

"Und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert,
dann lebt sich 's gaenzlich ungeniert!"

Halte Dich an die Postings von "Jurist". Das ist die einzige Sprache, die von denen verstanden wird.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Schwesterlein (25 Juni 2003)

*Re: doglein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @schwesterlein
> 
> Du versuchst, die argumentativ zu ueberzeugen!
> 
> ...



...an diesen Spruch dachte ich auch schon, hab ihn aber doch weggelassen. Manchmal überzeugt man durch  (...) und aufgeben werd ich sowieso nicht. Sollen die mich doch vor Gericht zitieren! Aber vorher mülle ich die noch mit Schreiben zu!

Greenpeace legt ihrem Magazin vorgedruckte Postkarten bei, die man dann an die Übertäter schicken kann. *Kopiert Euch doch den Text und schreibt Herrn V. von Talkline.* *Vielleicht reicht auch´ne Postkarte mit schönen Grüßen von einem Dialer-Opfer mit "Jeder Klick ein verlorener Kunde!"  :fg2:* :devil2:  :laber:  :fdevilt:  :willnicht:  :emb:


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*doglein*


@schwesterlein,

Du gehst von einer Welt aus, in der "Spielregeln" eingehalten werden.

Schon mal bei www.vzhh.de nachgesehen?

Vielleicht bettelt dann auch Greenpeace um Spenden??

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Schwesterlein (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: doglein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @schwesterlein,
> 
> Du gehst von einer Welt aus, in der "Spielregeln" eingehalten werden.
> 
> ...



@Rainmund

Also mir ist schleierhaft, was Du mit Deinen sonderbaren Kommentaren eigentlich willst? *The optimism of the aktion is better than the pessimism of the thoughts!* Und nur Steine die rollen setzten kein Moos an!"

unk:


----------



## Schwesterlein (8 Juli 2003)

@alle

Inzwischen habe ich einen Pauschalantwort-Brief von Talkline, der sich auf mein Schreiben vom 26.06.03 an die GF bezieht, erhalten. Inhaltlich gibt das Schreiben überhaupt nichts her. Ein reinrassiger Serienbrief mit viel Blabla von meinen Freunden aus Elmshorn. Sie wollen meine Sache nun an ein Inkassobüro abgeben, weil ich keine Anhaltspunkte für einen Dialer-Angriff liefern kann – behaupten die!  :kotz: 

Die Telekom und RA S. aus Heidelberg schweigen beharrlich. Wegen 11,83 € netto 5 Seiten Brief und 11 Seiten Anhang waren wohl doch etwas viel!  :banned: 

Dafür habe ich heute eine Rechtschutzversicherung abgeschlossen! Und zwar deckt die alle Fälle nach der *„Folgeereignistheorie“ statt „Kausalereignistheorie“,* was heißt, dass der Dialerangriff bereits stattgefunden haben darf, es darf nur nicht schon die ganze Mahnzeremonie abgelaufen sein.  :fdevilt: 
(Preis: Singletarif Individual-RS nach  §25 für Privat-RS und Berufs-RS ohne Selbstbehalt mit 15% Rabatt (für mich!) für jährlich 101,15 € - Die Versicherungsgesellschaft nenne ich evtl. auf Anfrage.) 

Muss nicht sein, dass ich einen RS brauche, schaden tut´s aber auch nicht.

 :juggle:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dafür habe ich heute eine Rechtschutzversicherung abgeschlossen! Und zwar deckt die alle Fälle nach der *„Folgeereignistheorie“ statt „Kausalereignistheorie“,* was heißt, dass der Dialerangriff bereits stattgefunden haben darf, es darf nur nicht schon die ganze Mahnzeremonie abgelaufen sein.


Interessant - bedeutet das, dass die den Schadenfall übernehmen, obwohl der Schadenverlauf bereits vollendet ist? Bitte die Gesellschaft per PN - wenn dem so ist, kann man getrost Werbung für die betreiben!
Schwesterlein, die TL geht offensichtlich davon aus, dass Du nichts mit dem früher (von "mich" an "Dich") mal genannten Dialerfall aus München zu tun hast - aber immerhin unterstreicht das die Theorien, die hier DerJurist immer wieder postet. Die Knödels sind Betr... (...offene?)- TL weiss das, doch die versuchen es auf die unkooperative Tour und da kann nur ein Anwalt helfen. Das Problem ist für TL, dass die die Anbietervergütung bereits an den Contentbetreiber überwiesen haben und derzeit von Folgeumsätzen nichts mehr zurück behalten können, da die nicht mehr Kunde in Elmshorn sind. Jetzt will sich TL an den Endkunden schadlos halten - und dem kann man nur mit treffenden Argumenten entgegen halten, oder eben durch jemanden, der das von berufswegen kann. Hattest Du eigentlich dem Mahn- und Inkassowesen bei TL widersprochen?
@Comedian, was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Schwesterlein (9 Juli 2003)

*Rechtschutz*

@alle

Die *ARAG* bietet besagten Rechtschutz an. ABER: Da ich hier keinen Verkauf von Versicherungen betreibe, prüfe bitte jede/r für sich selbst, ob sein Fall *noch* versicherbar ist. Es handelt sich nach meinen Infos um ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das heißt, es gibt derzeit keine andere Gesellschaft, die unter diesem Aspekt infrage komme.


----------



## Schwesterlein (17 Juli 2003)

*Intrum*

[email protected]!
Habe gestern Post von Intrum bekommen, worin Sie mir meine "Kundennummer" mitteilen und dass ich nunmehr EUR 81,25 löhnen soll. Schreibe denen jetzt erst mal ganz kurz, dass ich WIDERSPRECHE und sie sollen den Forderungsverzicht von Knoedel zur Kenntnis nehmen. Außerdem füge ich das Hildesheim-Urteil als Anlage bei. (Just for fun)

Meine Heidelberger Peiniger schweigen beharrlich. Sollte denen das Urteil zu AZ: 110433/02 zu schaffen machen?


----------



## Rechenknecht (19 Juli 2003)

*Re: Intrum*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]!
> Habe gestern Post von Intrum bekommen, worin Sie mir meine "Kundennummer" mitteilen und dass ich nunmehr EUR 81,25 löhnen soll. Schreibe denen jetzt erst mal ganz kurz, dass ich WIDERSPRECHE und sie sollen den Forderungsverzicht von Knoedel zur Kenntnis nehmen. Außerdem füge ich das Hildesheim-Urteil als Anlage bei. (Just for fun)
> 
> Meine Heidelberger Peiniger schweigen beharrlich. Sollte denen das Urteil zu AZ: 110433/02 zu schaffen machen?


Ich bin auch gerade dabei dieses Schreiben (an mich) zu beantworten.
Stelle es bald ins Forum.


----------



## Schwesterlein (22 Juli 2003)

*Rechtssschutzversicherung*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Schwesterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@alle

das mit der ARAG muss ich leider stark relativieren, sorry!

Der Maklerbetreuer war etwas übereifrig und hat "vergessen" zu erwähnen, dass die besagte Klausel nur bei "Umdeckung" (Versichererwechsel unter Beibehalt des Versicherungsumfanges) gilt. Also, es macht evtl. Sinn, zur ARAG zu wechseln, aber ein Neuabschluss nach dem Dialerbefall ist nicht ratsam.  

(Meinen Übereifer möge mann/frau mir verzeichen!)


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2003)

@schwesterlein
Hattest Du eben einen Anruf von dem Makler? Genau diese Thema habe ich heute Vormittag mit der ARAG besprochen - und da scheint es tatsächlich einige Unklarheiten bei der Vertragsbildung gegeben zu haben.
 :tröst: 

@alle
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Versicherung, die Deckung des Rechtsschutz bei Dialerfällen nach dem entstandenen Schaden anbietet!


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> Es gibt in Deutschland keine Versicherung, die Deckung des Rechtsschutz bei Dialerfällen nach dem entstandenen Schaden anbietet!


In der Regel hat man sogar direkt nach dem Abschluß ca. 3 Monate Wartezeit bevor überhaupt was gedeckt wird...


----------



## Schwesterlein (28 Juli 2003)

*Intrum*

[email protected],

Habe "Antwort" von Intrum auf meinen Widerspruch gegen die Zahlungsaufforderung: Un-Sinngemäß gehen Sie auf mein Angebot ein, nur einen Vergleichsbetrag von EUR 51,- von mir zu kassieren statt der EUR 81,82. Ich solle bis 01.09. auf ein Konto bei der Commerzbank Frankfurt überwiesen. Sollte Zahlungsverzug eintreten, wird der Vergleich hinfällig und die Gesamtforderung lebt in voller Höhe wieder auf. ***FAIR PAY*** PLEASE!!!

Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass ich noch bei Sinnen bin, würde ich spätestens jetzt von mir glauben müssen, dass ich ziemlich vertrottelt bin. Muss ich eigentlich auf diesen Blödsinn antworten? Habt Ihr ggf ein kleines Textbausteinchen für mich?


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2003)

*Re: Intrum*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr ggf ein kleines Textbausteinchen für mich?



Nicht gerade ein "Textbausteinchen" aber lies dir mal diese Info über ein neues Urteil durch,
 liegt deine  Situation ähnlich? 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?ID=1464360&ListID=6646&m=7635356#7635356

tf


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Schwesterlein (28 Juli 2003)

*Re: Intrum*



			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Schwesterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt geradezu superähnlich! Das freut doch das Schwesterlein!


----------



## Rechenknecht (31 Juli 2003)

*Knoedel/Talkline/Interum/((...))*

Hallo Leute,
hatte Heute wieder einmal Post von INTER.UM JUTITIA


> Überfällige Forderung von: TALKLINE GmbH & Co KG
> 
> Providerforderung Rechnung XXX vorn 14.02.03
> 
> ...


Meine Antwort:

```
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

wie ich aus Ihrem Schreiben v. 29.07.2003 ersehe, wurde mein Schreiben v. 22.07.2003 bei Ihnen nicht gelesen. Bitte beantworten Sie dieses.
Darüber hinaus bitte ich von weiterer außergerichtlicher Korrespondenz Abstand zu nehmen vor dem Hintergrund der eindeutigen Sach- und Rechtslage. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
```

 :evil:


----------



## Schwesterlein (31 Juli 2003)

*Urlaubsvertretung*

@Rechenknecht

Also, die hätten Dir wenigstens ein "kulantes Angebot" wie mir machen können! Vielleicht bist Du in einer anderen "Mahnschleife"?  :tröst: 

Ich werde jetzt erst mal bis knapp vor dem 1. Sept. warten und dann evtl. wieder auf dem Knoedel-Forderungsverzicht rumreiten.  :argue: 

Oder sollten wir Intrum mal eine Datei mit einem neuen Standardschreiben,  formuliert wie es g´scheite Leute eben schreiben würden (in unserem Sinne natürlich!) zukommen lassen? Kann doch sein, dass die wegen der Urlaubszeit einen personellen/kreativen Notstand haben.  :help: 

Servus

Schwesterlein


----------



## Rechenknecht (31 Juli 2003)

*Re: Urlaubsvertretung*

Hallo Schwesterlein,



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> @Rechenknecht
> 
> Also, die hätten Dir wenigstens ein "kulantes Angebot" wie mir machen können! Vielleicht bist Du in einer anderen "Mahnschleife"?  :tröst:
> 
> ...



ein Gutes hatte diese Schreiben von Intrum:
Jetzt ist mir die Galle übergelaufen und ich habe das bereits 2 mal angefangene Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft fertiggestellt.
:wall: 

```
Betr.: 0190-Dialer - Erweiterung meiner Anzeige 
Bezug: Ihr Az.: 4159 Js 8976/03
 
Anlagen: 
Schreiben von Talkline v. 08.05.2003 (5) 2 Seiten
Schreiben von Talkline v. 19.05.2003 (6) 1´ne Seite
Schreiben von Talkline v. 21.05.2003 (7) 1´ne Seite
Schreiben von Talkline v. 05.06.2003 (8) 1´ne Seite
Schreiben der Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH v. 14.07.2003 (9) 3 Seiten
Schreiben der Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH v. 29.07.2003 (10) 8 Seiten
Nachweis (NW) Faxversand mein Schr. v. 11.05.2003 an Fa. Talkline (I/4) 1´ne Seite
NW Faxversand mein Schreiben v. 11.05.2003 an Fa. Talkline (I/5) 1´ne Seite
NW Faxversand mein Schreiben v. 15.05.2003 an Fa. Talkline (I/6.1-6.3) 3 Seiten
NW Faxversand mein Schreiben v. 23.05.2003 an Fa. Talkline (I/7.1-6.2) 2 Seiten
Mein Schreiben an Fa. Talkline v. 18.06.2003 (I/8.1-8.2) 2 Seiten
NW Faxversand mein Schreiben v. 18.06.2003 an Fa. Talkline (I/8) 1´ne Seite
Mein Schr. an die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH v. 22.07.2003 (I/9.1-9.3) 3 Seiten 
NW Fax. m. Schr. v. 22.07.2003 an Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH (I/10) 1´ne Seite
NW Fax. m. Schr. v. 31.07.2003 an Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH (I/11) 1´ne Seite


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

anliegend übersende ich Ihnen weiteren Schriftverkehr zum Nachweis der Mittäterschaft der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, Postfach 6343 in 76043 Karlsruhe.

Ich erweitere hiermit meine Anzeige gegen Verantwortliche der Firma wie vor um die Straftatbestände: 
1.	Geldwäsche § 261 StGB 
2.	Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug (§ 263 StGB) 
3.	Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB)
4.	Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung (§ 303a und c) 
5.	stelle ausdrücklich Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung gemäß § 303a StGB.

Begründung: 
In meinen Schreiben an Fa. Talkline (Anlage I/4) wurde diese darauf hingewiesen, dass die Forderung mit dem Verursacher (Knoedel Holdings AsP) direkt geklärt wird.
Das daraufhin vom Verursacher vorgetragen Schuldeingeständnis und die Bereitschaft der Betragserstattung (Anlage I/6.1 bis 6.3) wurde darauf hin an Fa Talkline gefaxt.
Weiterhin wurde von mir die Überweisung des Betrages auf mein Konto bei Fa. Knoedel Holdings AsP abgelehnt, da von mir keine Zahlungen an Fa. Talkline geflossen sind, und somit keine Erstattung notwendig war.
Dieses Schreiben wurde parallel an Fa. Talkline gesendet (Anlage I/7.1-7.2).  

Trotzdem versucht Fa. Talkline weiterhin (Anlage 6, 7 und 8) die durch versuchten Betrug zustande gekommene Forderung der Knoedel Holding ApS einzutreiben. 

Durch diese Versuche der Einschüchterung der Betrogenen, und der anteiligen Gewinnbeteiligung, macht sie sich in meinen Augen der Mittäterschaft schuldig. 

Zur Firma Knoedel Holding ApS habe ich weitere Informationen aus dem dänischen Handelsregister: 
CVR-Nr. 25820770 
Name: KNOEDEL HOLDING ApS 
Adresse: Noras Sidevej 2B, 1. 2920 Charlottenlund 
Kommune: Gentofte 
Registereintrag: 16.01.2001 
Gesellschaftsgründung: 01.12.2000 
letzte Statutenänderung: 21.12.2000 
Kapital: kr 125.000,00 (ca. 16.800 €) 
Stifter und Direktion: 
Christian Martensen 
Noras Sidevej 2B, 1 
2920 Charlottenlund, 21.12.2000 

Laut der Sendung RTL-Life - die Lust zum Leben - mit Birgit Schrowange, vom 07.04.03 handelt es sich bei der angegebenen Adresse um eine "Briefkasten-Firma". 

Trotz meiner Schreiben an Talkline, gibt diese, die eindeutig nicht bestehende Forderung an das Inkassobüro Intrum Justitia weiter. Dies ist m.E. Prozessbetrug. 

Ich gehe davon aus, das Intrum Justitia den bisher geführten Schriftwechsel von Talkline erhalten hat und auch den Inhalt kennt. Trotz dieser geführten Schriftwechsel und meinem Schreiben v. 22.07.2003 an Fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH (Anlage I/10) versucht diese weiterhin bei mir die zu Unrecht geforderten Gelder fällig zu stellen (Anlage I/11).
Die in meinem Schreiben v. 22.07.2003 an Fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH (Anlage I/10) angeforderten Abtretungserklärungen Knoedel/Talkline und Talkline/Intrum sind mir bis Heute nicht vorgelegt worden. Folglich gibt es für mich auch keine Forderungen.

Somit unterstützt Intrum Justitia die betrügerischen Machenschaften der Knoedel Holding ApS und der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG. 

Ich erweitere hiermit meine Anzeige um die Verantwortlichen der Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH, Pallaswiesenstraße 180 – 182, 64293 Darmstadt wegen: 

1.	Geldwäsche § 261 StGB 
2.	Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug § 263a StGB 
3.	Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug § 263(2) StGB 
4.	stelle ausdrücklich Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung gemäß § 303a StGB.

Vielen Dank, 

mit freundliche Grüßen
```
 :willnicht:


----------



## Schwesterlein (31 Juli 2003)

@Rechenknecht

Hochachtung für Deinen Fleiß!

 Kann ich Dir ´was Gutes tun? Spendiere Dir n´Bier oder n´Prosecco, wenn Du willst! Ehrenwort!

Gruß
Schwesterlein


----------



## sascha (1 August 2003)

solche schreiben liest man doch immer wieder gerne. respekt, herr rechenknecht


----------



## Schwesterlein (5 August 2003)

*Knoedel die 2.*

@anna

Hast Du das schon gelesen: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1586-3.html


----------



## technofreak (5 August 2003)

Interessante Info: obwohl der Änderungeintrag zum  15.04.2003 ist , ist  nichts darüber im I-Net zu finden ist außer dem besagten 
Handelsregistereintrag:
http://www.publi-com.dk/cgi-bin/db2www.exe/gregsog_v3_01.d2w/REG_OPL1?REGNR=ApS281430&KOMNR=157


> COPIOSUS HOLDING ApS


So am Rande: die bisherige "KNOEDEL HOLDING ASP" ist auch nicht gerade für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bekannt   
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2003)

@Schwesterlein
Danke, habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen - war mir neu! Wäre interesant zu erfahren, ob die in Deutschland tätig sind und wer deren Provider ist. Womöglich weiß ja _westok_ mehr!?


----------



## AmiRage (5 August 2003)

Netter Firmenname, wohl aus dem Lateinischen "copiosus = reich, wohlhabend", sehr passend.  :roll:


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 August 2003)

*Knoedel....*

Hallo @ all,
nachdem sich die Knoedels aus dem Handelsregister verabschiedet haben, verlaufen ja wohl alle Anzeigen im Sand oder irre ich da?

@ Sigurd: mich würde interessieren wie dein Fall bisher weiter verlaufen ist. Für eine PN wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 August 2003)

Hier sollte jetzt eigentlich mein Posting von vorhin stehen (Staatsanwaltschaft).

War gerade am Briefkasten: Intrum Justitia schreibt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht,
> 
> Ihren neuerlichen Einwand haben wir erhalten.
> 
> ...


Sie weigern sich weiterhin mir ihr Beauftragung / Abtretung von Knoedel/TL vorzulegen.
Recht so. Dann kommen jetzt die nächsten mit schreiben an die Reihe (Axtmanomann). Vielleicht können die dann lesen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

*Knödel-Dödel*

Dem unwissenden StA würde ich eine saftige Dienstaufichtsbeschwerde, einschl. dem Vorwurf der Starfvereitelung im Amt, wg. Durchsetzung seiner Inkompetenz auf seinem Fachgebiet zukommen lassen.
Wenn sich das Argument des StA nur um die Vorlage des Dialers dreht und er sich ohne dem aus der Verpflichtung zur Verfolgung der Starftat ziehen mag, dann kannste das Teil gern auch extern erhalten - musst nur behaupten, dass das der von damals war (hattest wohl ein Backup übersehen?) - das wäre dann die *winXPs.exe*.
Hermine Jois


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 August 2003)

*Re: Knödel-Dödel*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dem unwissenden StA würde ich eine saftige Dienstaufichtsbeschwerde, einschl. dem Vorwurf der Starfvereitelung im Amt, wg. Durchsetzung seiner Inkompetenz auf seinem Fachgebiet zukommen lassen.
> Wenn sich das Argument des StA nur um die Vorlage des Dialers dreht und er sich ohne dem aus der Verpflichtung zur Verfolgung der Starftat ziehen mag, dann kannste das Teil gern auch extern erhalten - musst nur behaupten, dass das der von damals war (hattest wohl ein Backup übersehen?) - das wäre dann die *winXPs.exe*.
> Hermine Jois


Hi Hermine, ist nicht nötig. Hatte später alles auf Diskette gezogen was ich auf meinem Rechner gefunden habe. Einschließlich der DLL´s (VLoading und eConnect) und der winXPs.exe.
Ich weis aber nicht was die DLL´s anrichten oder irgend wann mal angerichtet haben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

Die winXPs.exe dürfte so eine Art Vorreiterrolle für die Tunneltechnologien gehabt haben, die später z. B. von Secure Tele Transfer AsP (STT) angewendet worden sind. GF der STT ist der gleiche, wie auch der von den Knödels. Der Dialer selbst stellte wahrscheinlich lediglich die Verbindung her, während er über diverse Scriptsteuerungen während einer Onlinesession bedient wurde - die dll´s könnten diesem Steuermechanismus unterstützt haben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

*Re: Knödel-Dödel*



			
				Hermine schrieb:
			
		

> Dem unwissenden StA würde ich eine saftige Dienstaufichtsbeschwerde, einschl. dem Vorwurf der Starfvereitelung im Amt, wg. Durchsetzung seiner Inkompetenz auf seinem Fachgebiet zukommen lassen.


Und was soll das bringen? Meinst du, du förderst damit deren Bereitschaft, was für dich zu tun, wenn du die anzeigst? Ich glaube mit deinem Ratschlägen haut man ehr alle Türen zu (und zwar so, dass sie nicht mehr aufgehen).



> Wenn sich das Argument des StA nur um die Vorlage des Dialers dreht und er sich ohne dem aus der Verpflichtung zur Verfolgung der Starftat ziehen mag, dann kannste das Teil gern auch extern erhalten - musst nur behaupten, dass das der von damals war (hattest wohl ein Backup übersehen?) - das wäre dann die *winXPs.exe*.
> Hermine Jois



Das ist der beste Weg, sich selbst ein Verfahren einzufangen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

@Hermine
Dem Gast meine Zustimmung - so einfach ist das wirklich nicht! Zumal Rechenknecht bereits Anzeige erstattet hatte und dort der Sachverhalt aktenkundig ist. Wenn er jetzt plötzlich mit einer Datei daher kommt, die er _irgendwo gefunden_ hatte, könnte er sich schnell unglaubwürdig machen. Der einzige Weg, der dem Rechenknecht bleibt, ist nun der zivile. Hier sollte ihm zumindest ein Satz aus der Einstellungsverfügung der StA weiter helfen. Das ist zumeist der letzte, von wegen: "... es bestehen berechtigte Zweifel..., doch Zweifel können nicht zu Lasten des Beschuldigten ausgelegt werden!" In einem zivilen Verfahren sieht man das nicht so eng - hier muss auch die Gegenseite nachweisen, wie der Vertrag zu stande kam, sonst entsteht eine Patsituation und da hätte der Rechenknecht gute Chancen nichts zu bezahlen. Immerhin kann er  - auch wegen der Infos aus dem Forum - behaupten, dass die Knödels mit unlauteren Mitteln gearbeitet hatten. An dieser Stelle müsste die Beweislastumkehr einsetzen, jetzt muss Knödel nachweisen, wie sie zu dem Vertrag mit dem Rechenknecht gekommen sind. Irgendwie kann das Ganze dann aber doch nicht funktionieren - Streitpartner des R. ist wahrscheinlich die Talkline. Gut für R. - Talkline kann den Content nicht nachweisen!


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Hermine
> Dem Gast meine Zustimmung - so einfach ...
> ...die er _irgendwo gefunden_ hatte, könnte er sich schnell unglaubwürdig machen.


Ich habe, nachdem ich hier bzw. bei teltarif erfahren hatte wonach ich suchen muss, alle relevanten Dateien und registry- Einträge gesichert. 
Somit sollte die Beweislast teilweise erbracht werden können. Teilweise deshalb, weil alle Verlaufeinträge täglich gelöscht werden und ich somit nicht mehr weiß auf welche Seite ich geraten bin.


> Der einzige Weg, der dem Rechenknecht bleibt, ist nun der zivile. Hier sollte ihm zumindest ein Satz aus der Einstellungsverfügung der StA weiter helfen. Das ist zumeist der letzte, von wegen: "... es bestehen berechtigte Zweifel..., doch Zweifel können nicht zu Lasten des Beschuldigten ausgelegt werden!" In einem zivilen Verfahren sieht man das nicht so eng - hier muss auch die Gegenseite nachweisen, wie der Vertrag zu stande kam, sonst entsteht eine Patsituation und da hätte der Rechenknecht gute Chancen nichts zu bezahlen. Immerhin kann er  - auch wegen der Infos aus dem Forum - behaupten, dass die Knödels mit unlauteren Mitteln gearbeitet hatten. An dieser Stelle müsste die Beweislastumkehr einsetzen, jetzt muss Knödel nachweisen, wie sie zu dem Vertrag mit dem Rechenknecht gekommen sind. Irgendwie kann das Ganze dann aber doch nicht funktionieren - Streitpartner des R. ist wahrscheinlich die Talkline. Gut für R. - Talkline kann den Content nicht nachweisen!


Nachdem ja nun die Knoedel Holding das Handtuch geworfen hat


> lt. Auskunft der Deutsch-Dänischen Handelskammer, Kopenhagen,
> ist die Firma Knödel Holdings ApS, DK- Charlottenlund, erloschen.
> http://www.publi-com.dk/cgi-bin/db2www.exe/gregsog_v3_01.d2w/REG_OPL1?REGNR=ApS281430&KOMNR=157


ist es nicht wahrscheinlich, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft diesen Fall (Knoedel) weiter verfolgen wird. 
Bei der Talkline liegt der Fall allerdings anders. 
Obwohl ich bei TL sofort schriftlich Einspruch erhoben hatte und somit für diese keine Notwendigkeit bestanden hat die beanstandeten Gelder an Knoedel weiter zu reichen, versuchen sie nun von mir für eine Leistung Geld zu bekommen, die mir weder durch eine Abtretung der Forderung von Knoedel an TL noch im Anschluss daran an Intrum zur Kenntnis gereicht wurde und von der selbst Knoedel zugibt, dass es sich um ein Versehen gehandelt haben muss und mir das zurückbehaltene Geld zurückerstatten will.
(An dem Satz hab ich jetzt aber bestimmt 5 Minuten gebastelt) :lol:
Hier ist die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter gefordert.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> ...und von der selbst Knoedel zugibt, dass es sich um ein Versehen gehandelt haben muss und mir das zurückbehaltene Geld zurückerstatten will.


Da es Knödel nimmer gibt, könntest Du auch in dem günstigen Fall keine Rückerstattung erhalten, es sei denn, der Herr C. M. überweist aus freien Stücken aus seiner eigenen Tasche. Ein Koll. von mir wollte bei Diamond eine defekte Grafikkarte auf Garantie reparieren lassen - Kommentar: "... es tut uns leid, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass wir (sinnig) konkurs sind. Eine Abwicklung ist nicht mehr möglich!" Und das ist so sorgar rechtens.
Die StA könntest Du nun nur deswegen zur Arbeit verdonnern, da die TL einen strittigen Betrag einfordert, der sogar von Knödel als "Versehen" bezeichnet wird. Die StA kann hier allerdings nur arbeiten, wenn das "Versehen" Absicht war, d. h. vorsätzlich! Dazu kommt noch, dass die TL davon hätte Kenntins haben müssen, dass eine s. g. Katalogstraftat (hier Betrug) vorliegt und nun trotzdem das Geld von Dir fordert - als Straftatbestand nennt man das "Geldwäsche".
Nun prüfe aber mal die Tatbestandsmerkmale - das ist auch das, was der StA als erstes tut - und überdenke dann, wer anzuzeigen ist und ob überhaupt!
@ Rechenknecht, hattest Du ein Schreiben von den Knödels bekommen? Das würde mich brennend interessieren, wir sollten mal PN´en!


----------



## Der Jurist (10 August 2003)

@ Rechenknecht




			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Die StA könntest Du nun nur deswegen zur Arbeit verdonnern, da die TL einen strittigen Betrag einfordert, der sogar von Knödel als "Versehen" bezeichnet wird. Die StA kann hier allerdings nur arbeiten, wenn das "Versehen" Absicht war, d. h. vorsätzlich! Dazu kommt noch, dass die TL davon hätte Kenntins haben müssen, dass eine s. g. Katalogstraftat (hier Betrug) vorliegt und nun trotzdem das Geld von Dir fordert - als Straftatbestand nennt man das "Geldwäsche".
> Nun prüfe aber mal die Tatbestandsmerkmale - das ist auch das, was der StA als erstes tut - und überdenke dann, wer anzuzeigen ist und ob überhaupt! ....



Bei Talkline ist es inder Tat schwierig, bei Intrum könnte es mit der Geldwäsche klappen. Denn Intrum hat in Kenntnis aller Vorgänge geantwortet. Wenn irgendwo ein Hinweis auf Betrug mit etwas Tatsachenvortrag untermauert ist, dann legt doch  mal bei Deiner StA nach. Das macht die nicht glücklich, sie wollen einstellen und werden schon die Vortat nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber mit den gesicherten Registry-Einträge usw. müsste das LKA erstmal etwas anfangen können.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mit den gesicherten Registry-Einträge usw. müsste das LKA erstmal etwas anfangen können.


 Guten Morgen nach B. - die Registry-Einträge geben nur geringen Aufschluss über die Session, viel interesanter ist der Dialer selbst. Schon beim einfachen Doppelklicken baut der die Verbindung auf, ohne irgend welche Anzeichen von sich zu geben. Der ist ein ganz klassischer Autodialer, angesteuert, wie zuvor beschrieben und gem. FST nicht konform mit deren Kodex. Die TL verpflichtet sich dem Kodex und wälzt diese Verpflichtung an ihre Kunden ab - verstößt der Kunde (hier Knödel) gegen den Kodex, dann verstößt er auch gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen mit der TL. Der Vertrag mit TL ist unwirksam und führte teilweise zum Rückbehalt der Anbietervergütung (eine Vermutung von mir) - wie kann dann noch der Vertrag mit dem Endkunden Bestand haben?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Argumentation der Inkassoanwälte der Intrum im Zivilverfahren:



> Soweit behauptet wird, eine Preisangabe des Mehrwertdiensteanbieters sei vor Beginn der streitgegenständlichen Verbindung nicht erfolgt, wird dies bestritten.
> Wie bereits ausgeführt, ist die Zedentin und eine Vielzahl von Mehrwertdienstanbietern dem Verband Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. beigetreten. Die Zedentin verpflichtet ihre Kunden vertraglich gerade und besonders zur Einhaltung des Verhaltenskodex, wonach sichzustellen ist, dass vor Beginn der Entgeltpflicht dem Anrufer der Tarif mitgeteilt wird. Diese freiwillige Verpflichtung der Zedentin existierte schon vor der jetzt gesetzlich normierten Verpflichtung zur vorherigen Preisangabe.



Könnte das dann (versuchter) Prozessbetrug sein?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Argumentation der Inkassoanwälte der Intrum im Zivilverfahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zum Prozessbetrug will ich hier nichts sagen.

Aber die Aussage ist entlarvend. Die Verpflichtung zur Anzeige schön und gut, aber ist die Anzeige tatsächlich erfolgt. Man kann sich zu vielem verpflichten, ob man es tut, oder der Webmaster per Voreinstellung die Verpflichtung unterläuft ist eine Tatfrage. Das kann mit dem Hinweis auf das Wissen des BSI zu automatisch einwählenden Dialer-Prozessen bei Verwendung von "korrekten" Dialern bestritten werden.
Ist das bestritten, hat der Provider zu beweisen, dass es im konkreten Fall korrekt und richtig auflief.

So müsste m.E. die Argumentationskette aufgebaut sein.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2003)

Hier zeigt sich sehr schön der Zweck des FST: In Verfahren vor Gericht den organisierten Mitverdienern ein hübsches Erscheinungsbild zu geben.

Ich habe dem Verein vor Monaten die Gelegenheit gegeben, bei eigenen Mitgliedern auf die Einhaltung des Kodex zu dringen. Es gibt keine Reaktion, weder eine Eingangsbestätigung der Beschwerde oder gar eine Antwort noch eine Änderung der Kodex-widrigen Angebote.

Eine Bestimmung des Kodex ist sehr klar: Angebote für Minderjährige dürfen maximal 5 Euro pro Verbindung betragen. Hier ist der Verein wieder einmal zu sehr dem Interesse der Mitverdiener gefolgt, denn die Gerichte sehen bei 3 Euro in der Regel die Grenze, siehe aktuell unter

http://heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-08.08.03-007/

Ob nun 3 oder 5 Euro, Angebote für Minderjährige sind nur in gesetzten Grenzen zulässig und Minderjährige müssen vor Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienste aufgefordert werden, ihre Eltern um Erlaubnis zu fragen. So steht es im Kodex.

Es gibt viele Dialer-Angebote, die für sich in Anspruch nehmen, Kodex-konform zu sein, um vor Gericht besser abzuschneiden. Bei genauerem Hinsehen bleiben nicht viele übrig.

Natürlich ist nicht der Kodex, sondern das geltende Recht maßgeblich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 August 2003)

@ anna
@ der jurist

Ich habe TL unmissverständlich klargemacht das die Forderung nicht besteht.


> Von: "Rechenknecht" <[email protected]>
> An: "Knoedel Holding" <[email protected]>
> Betreff: Re: Knoedel Holdings
> Datum: Freitag, 23. Mai 2003 10:09
> ...


Dieses Verzichtsschreiben hat TL von mir als Durchschrift bekommen.


----------



## Schwesterlein (1 September 2003)

@all

Interessante News im Nachbarforum: 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1652-1.html

Habe übrigens auf das Angebot von Intrum, nur ca. 52 EUR zu zahlen, nicht reagiert. Vielleicht bekomme ich nun auch ein Nachnahme-Schreiben.
Vorsorglich habe ich alle Postempfangsbevollmächtigten informiert, dass ich gerne bei den Gelben vorstellig werde, wenn ich meine auf etwas zu warten. Intrum ist es bestimmt nicht.

Gruß

Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (23 September 2003)

*Post von Ax(t)mann*

@Rechenknecht

Habe heute den "RAe"s auf ihr Schreiben geantwortet, worin sie mich bitten, nunmehr EUR 109,92 -all inclusive- zu zahlen. Dein Schreiben an Intrum war hierbei äußerst hilfreich. Mille merci!!!

Zitate erspare ich euch heute. Es würde mich aber sehr interessieren, wer außerdem noch "Mitstreiter/in" bei der Akte Knoedel ist.

Schwesterlein


----------



## Wagi (23 September 2003)

109 € all inclusive ?? Wohin ? Kanaren, Balearen, Karibik...egal ich bin dabei .. !


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> 109 € all inclusive ?? Wohin ? Kanaren, Balearen, Karibik...egal ich bin dabei .. !


Manschmal hab ich den Eindruck das sich hier nur Vergnügungssüchtige rumtreiben. :bussi:  :wave:


----------



## Rechenknecht (26 September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe diese Woche Post von der StA erhalten. In dem Schreiben teilt diese mir mit, dass die Ermittlungen genen die Geschäftsführer der Fa. Talkline und Intrum Justitia von Knoedel abgetrennt wurden. Bin gerade dabei ein Antwortschreiben für die StA aufzusetzen. Irgendwo ist doch mal auf die Verpflichtung der Kostenminimierung eingegangen worden. Wo war das? :gruebel:  
Bei diesen vielen Seiten verliert man langsam die Übersicht.  :crazy:


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo ist doch mal auf die Verpflichtung der Kostenminimierung eingegangen worden.


Wie ist denn das zu verstehen? Du willst der StA doch hoffentlich nicht vorrechnen, wie sie was zu bearbeiten haben, oder?


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 September 2003)

Hi anna,
hier eine ungefähre Zusammenfassung des dritten Teils der mir von der StA gesendeten Briefes.


> Offensichtlich ging die beschuldigte Firma davon aus, das Sie von der Fa. Knoedel eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 25,00 EUR erhalten haben. Somit wäre der Anspruch auf Rückzahlung begründet und ein strafbares Verhalten der beschuldigten Unternehmen nicht gegeben.


Ich möchte in meinem Schreiben an die StA noch darauf hinweisen, dass - obwohl ich mehrfach schriftlich auf eine Erstattung verzichtet habe - die Fa. Talkline die von mir geforderten Gebühren durch das Einschalten von Inkasso und RA auf mittlerweile das *DREIFACHE* erhöht hat. 
 :motz:
Durch den Versuch, mir eine Gutschrift über 25 Eumels zu verpassen, um diese dann an besagte Fa. T. aus K. wieder abzutreten, haben sich diese Herren - meiner Ansicht nach - der versuchten Geldwäsche schuldig gemacht.
 :fg2:  :scherzkeks:
PS. ein passendes Stichwort für die Suche würde mir schon helfen. Hab zur Zeit keinen Plan.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

Das Abtrennen der Verfahren kann natürlich unterschiedliche Gründe haben, die sicher nur der bearbeitende StA erklären kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich so leichter die unterschiedlichen Einstellungsverfügungungen begründen lassen.
Dass gegen die Dänen weiter ermittelt wird, da denen die Tat ja eigentlich nachgewiesen sein sollte, ist klar. Doch der Tatbestand der Geldwäsche hat gewisse Merkmale, die erfüllt sein müssen, damit das Verfahren seinen Lauf nimmt. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass weder die TL und schon garnicht die DTAG von der rechtswidrigen Tat der Knödels Kenntnis hatten und somit fällt das wichtigste Tatbestandsmerkmal schon aus. Außerdem dürfte es an der Bereicherungsabsicht der Verantwortlichen bei TL und DTAG fehlen sowie an überhaupt einem Verantwortlichen, der die mißbräuchliche Dialeranwendung der Knödels kannte und über sein Unternehmen gedeckt und weiter vertrieben hat. Der Anscheinsbeweis wird hier insbesonders zu Gunsten der TL ausgelegt, da die sich nachweislich von ihrem dänischen Kunden (ich nehme an, nicht einvernehmlich) getrennt haben.
Dass die Kosten in die Höhe geschnellt sind, interessiert eigentlich nur in einem zivilen Verfahren - die StA wird hier den Begründungen der Verantwortlichen (vorallem bei TL) folgen und schließlich die Angelegenheit auf den zivilen Rechtsweg verweisen. 

***Ende der persönlichen Spekulationen!***


----------



## Der Jurist (27 September 2003)

@ Anna

*Einspruch, Euer Ehren* bei Geldwäsche ist der subjektive Tatbestand etwas anders gestrickt. Blick ins Gesetz erhöht die Rechtskenntnis: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html insbesondere Absatz 5.

Auf die Einlassung eines  Providers, er habe überhaupt keinerlei Ahnung oder gar Kenntnis vom Dialer und ihren Möglichkeiten gehabt, kann es in einen Gerichtssaal eigentlich nur tosendes Gelächter geben.

Beim "normalen" Vorsatz gebe ich Dir Recht, bei Leichtfertigkeit nicht.

Übrigens habe ich in meinen Schreiben immer auf Geldwäsche hingewiesen, damit der der weitermacht, möglicherweise sogar vorsätzlich handelt. Schnapp sagte die Falle zur toten Maus.


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 September 2003)

Wer kann mir den bei der Schadensminderungspflicht noch ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.
Ich kann den Thread einfach nicht finden in dem ich etwas darüber gelesen habe.  *?* :lupe:


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

@ Der Jurist
...mein voreheriges Posting war nur mal eben so eine Geistesswingerei - natürlich gibt es klare Vorschriften, die mir nicht ganz unbekannt sind. Doch die Qualität der meisten StA´s scheint an deren aufgebürdeten Quantität zu scheitern - dem entgegen stehen halbherzige Argumentationen der Provider und Reseller, die hieb- und nahezu stichfest ausgearbeitet worden sind. Ein Problem sehe ich insbesondere bei der tätigen Reue, da man sich ja von den Übeltätern im "_noch letzten Moment_" getrennt hatte. Gerade bei der Knödelei kann ich nur jedem Geschädigten raten, es bis zum bitteren Ende durchzufecheten und sich der Postings und Informationen aus dem hiesigen Forum anzunehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir den bei der Schadensminderungspflicht noch ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.


...weiß auch nimmer wo´s stand, dud mar leid!


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
der hier von so manchen geschmähte, von mir jedoch geschätzte Comedian konnte mir im Forum Teltarif weiterhelfen.
Somit wird mein Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft die folgende sinngemäße Textpassage enthalten:

```
Ein offensichtlicher Einspruch liegt seit dem 02.03.03 bei Fa. Talkline vor. Es wurde und wird weiterhin versucht diese nicht berechtigte Forderung bei mir durchzusetzen. Es ist noch zu erwähnen, dass trotz bekanntem Einspruch ein Inkasso-Unternehmen eingeschaltet wurde, obwohl für Fa. Talkline die Verpflichtung zur Schadensminimierung bestand und weiterhin besteht.
Der Palandt schreibt für diesen Fall: (Palandt-Heinrichs, § 286 Rz. 9)
"Wer die Bereitschaft von fast 100000 RA zum Inkasso nicht nutzt und sich für das teuere Angebot der Inkassoinstitute entscheidet, muss die entstehenden Mehrkosten selbst tragen. Kommt es anschließend zum Prozess, können Inkassokosten idR. nicht beansprucht werden, da der Gläubiger zur Schadensminimierung den RA hätte sogleich beauftragen können (...) Eine Ersatzpflicht besteht insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Schuldner erkennbar zahlungsunwillig oder -unfähig ist und daher voraussehbar ist, dass er später doch einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragen muss (...) Sie kann AUSNAHMSWEISE gegeben sein, wenn der Gläubiger aus besonderen Gründen darauf vertrauen durfte, dass der Schuldner ohne gerichtliche Hilfe leisten werde."
Um den Druck auf mich weiter aufzubauen,  dient Somit das Einschalten eines Inkassounternehmen in meinem Fall nur zur Verursachung neuer Kosten. Das dies geschieht, kann dem beigefügten Schreiben der RA. (...) & Kollegen entnommen werden. Dort ist in der Kostenaufstellung das Inkasso aufgeführt. Jetzt werden schon 72,72 € in Rechnung gestellt. Und das obwohl kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und keinerlei Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Fa. Talkline bestanden oder bestehen. Ebenso wurde mir bis Heute die Vorlage einer Aktivlegitimation von ALLEN Beteiligten verweigert.

Mein Fazit: „Hatte ich gleich der unberechtigten Forderung nachgegeben, währe es mit 25€ viel billiger gewesen.“
```

Bitte bewerten.   :lol:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (28 September 2003)

*Schadensminderungspflicht Auslegung des § 254BGB*



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir den bei der Schadensminderungspflicht noch ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Ich kann den Thread einfach nicht finden in dem ich etwas darüber gelesen habe.  *?* :lupe:



Hi rechenknecht,
Du wirst den Tread von mir über die Schadensminderungspflicht suchen?
Comedian hat Dir den  wichtigsten Extrakt zusammengestellt, den Du zu Deiner Argumentation brauchst.
Da andere sicher auch noch daran interessiert sind
hier eine Diplomarbeit eines Jurastudenten

http://193.23.168.59/Diplomarbeiten/FB6/Diplom/i_t3_4-7.htm

Ich weis nicht warum zwischen /i_t3_4-7.htm im Thread kein Unterstrich zu sehen ist bei mir funkt der Aufruf. Der Thread muß an den Stellen Unterstr. haben. Gunnar

Für mich schade, daß Comedian hier nicht mehr postet.
Schönen Sonntagmorgen.

Gunnar[/quote]


----------



## Rechenknecht (18 Oktober 2003)

Hallo @all.
Es ist mal wieder Wochenende. :roll:  Die Post hat mir gestern die Antwort der (...) und Frauen auf mein knappes Schreiben v. 15.09. gebracht.
Diesem Schreiben lag eine von Intrum Justitia unterschriebene Vollmacht bei. Sie Lautet sinngemäß wie folgt:


> (...) + Kollegen D.K. Rechtsanwältin, Adresse wird hiermit in Sachen Talkline GmbH ./. Rechenknecht Vollmacht erteilt zur ....
> Darmstadt, 08.09.03 Unterschrift


Interessant hierbei ist, dass das Datum dem Datum im 1. Schreiben entspricht, ich jedoch erst 4 Tage nach Erhalt des selben meine Anfrage bezügliche der Legitimation gefaxt habe. Lol Muss wohl beim Eintüten vergessen worden sein. Lol
Der Nachweis dass Talkline irgendeine Forderung an Intrum abgetreten hat oder in deren Namen eintreiben darf fehlt mir bis dato auch noch. Somit ist die Beweiskette noch immer nicht erfüllt.  :argue: 
Sarkasmus an. Hiermit trete ich die nicht bestehende Forderung gegen Talkline aus einen nicht erteilten Auftrages von denselben an Urmel aus dem Eis ab. Sarkasmus aus.

Außerdem gibt es eine neue Forderungsaufstellung nach dem Motto: DU WAGST ES ZU ANTWORTEN? NIMM DIES. 


> Datum/Bemerkung/Umsatz
> 14.02.03/Providerforderung	/25.00
> 16.05.03/Gläubigerspesen/2.50
> 14.07.03/1 Mahnung:
> ...



Besonders die hervorgehobenen Punkte sind es Wert nachgefragt zu werden. 
Da will doch einer auf meine Kosten mit dubiosen 0190-Nummern verkehren! Und das ohne einen Nachweis! Ohne mich.  :argl: 
Außerdem fangen sie jetzt an meine Kreditwürdigkeit in Frage zu stellen und zu gefährden. 
Diese Forderung kann sich Frau D.K. in den Teil schieben nach dem der Ortsname ihres Kanzleisitz benannt wurde.
Na da wird sich die Staatsanwaltschaft freuen ein neues Schreiben von mir zu erhalten, da belegt, dass hier massiv bedroht wird.


----------



## Rechenknecht (19 Oktober 2003)

So. Hier jetzt meine Antwort an die allseits beliebten RA Beilfrau aus D.


```
Sehr geehrte Frau K.,

vielen Dank für das Zusenden der Vollmacht Ihres Mandanten (Fa. Intrum). Da diese das gleiche Datum trägt wie Ihr erstes an mich gerichtete Schreiben, ist es wohl versäumt worden diese gleich beim ersten Mal mit einzutüten. Die mir von Ihnen ausgestellte "Vollmacht", die zugleich durch Abtretung der Forderung Ihrer Berechtigung begründen soll, genügt den Formerfordernissen des § 410 BGB nicht und wird hiermit ausdrücklich gerügt.

Damit haben wir ja die erste Hürde fast genommen und wir können uns jetzt mit dem weiteren Inhalt Ihres Schreibens auseinandersetzen. 

In diesem Ihren neuerlich an mich gerichteten Schreiben ist die Rede von einer überfälligen Forderung der Fa. TALKLINE GmbH & Co. KG (Fa. Talkline). Leider wird nicht darauf eingegangen gegen wen sich diese Forderung richtet. 

Es ist ja sehr nett von Ihnen mich darüber zu unterrichten, dass Talkline eine Forderung hat, aber ich muss Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich keine Geschäftbeziehungen oder anderwärtige Verbindungen mit Fa. Talkline unterhalte. 

Des weiteren muss ich Ihren Betreff rügen, indem es gegenständlich nicht um eine überfällige Forderung, sonder allenfalls um den verzweifelten Versuch Ihrerseits geht, eine Forderung fällig zu stellen. 

Sie gehen davon aus, dass damit alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind - da irren Sie. Ich muss dem leider widersprechen. 

Ich wiederum gehe davon aus, dass Sie von Ihrem Mandanten den zu diesem Vorgang passenden Schriftverkehr erhalten haben.

Bereits in meinem ersten Schreiben zu diesem Vorgang v. März 03 wurde die Rechtmäßigkeit der erhoben Verbindungsgebühren von mir bestritten. Besonders deutlich wurde dies in meinem Schreiben v. Mai 03 an Fa. Knoedel, dem Verursacher der Verbindung, welches von mir an Talkline als Durchschrift parallel per Fax. versandt wurde.

Zitat: 
"Im Januar 03 soll für 13 Sekunden eine von mir autorisierte Verbindung zu der oben genannten Telefonnummer zu Stande gekommen sein.
Dem wird hiermit widersprochen.
Ich zeige Ihnen hiermit an, dass ich mit Ihnen keinerlei Geschäftsbeziehungen unterhalte. Die durch Ihr Unternehmen vorgetragene Verbindung ist nicht mit meinem Einverständnis zustande gekommen. Ein unautorisierter Dialer hat diese Verbindung aufgebaut. Die Beweise hierfür sind von mir auf Diskette gesichert.
An der kurzen Zeitdauer von 13 Sekunden ist ersichtlich, dass sofort nach dem Bemerken der Verbindung diese unterbrochen wurde. Somit liegt hier durch Sie eine arglistige Täuschung vor, da nie ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde und ich auch nie wissentlich meine Zustimmung zur Nutzung des Dialers gegeben habe. Es ist von einem sittenwidrigen, wucherischen und daher nichtigen Rechtsgeschäft auszugehen, da das Entgelt für die Einwahl über 6 Euro pro Minute liegt. Es wurden mir keine Einwahltarife des Mehrwertdiensteanbieters deutlich gemacht, wie es eigentlich gemäß dem Verhaltenskodex des Verbandes 'Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.' vorgeschrieben wird. 
Schildern Sie mir bitte, was Sie anbieten oder bestätigen Sie mir und Fa. TALKLINE bis Ende Mai.2003, dass Sie keine Leistung erbracht haben und die Talkline- Forderung somit gegenstandlos ist."


Als Antwort auf dieses Schreiben erhielt ich von Fa. Knoedel die indirekte Bestätigung, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
 
Ich verweise in diesem Zusammenhang auf mein Schreiben v. Juli 03 an Ihren Mandanten, in dem wird die Abtretungsurkunde der Fa. Knoedel an die Fa. Talkline und ebenso die Abtretungsurkunde Fa. Talkline an Fa. Intrum angefordert. Beide Abtretungsurkunden wurden mir bis dato immer noch nicht vorgelegt. Bis zur Vorlage dieser Originalabtretungsurkunden der Fa. Knoedel an Fa. Talkline und Fa. Talkline an Fa. Intrum stünde mir das Leistungsverweigerungsrecht des § 410 (1) BGB zu. Dieses Recht nehme ich auch solange in Anspruch, bis geklärt ist, wer der angebliche Zessionar ist, unabhängig davon, ob die Forderung berechtigt ist oder nicht.

Die mir von Ihrem Mandanten ausgehändigte Fotokopie eines Zertifikats der Fa. Talkline, indem das Qualitätsmanagement bescheinigt wird, ist in diesem Zusammenhang nicht hilfreich und ausreichend. Diese bewusste Irreführung muss hier von mir ebenso ausdrücklich gerügt werden.

Der diesem Schreiben ebenso beiliegenden Einzelverbindungsübersicht (EVÜ) kann nur entnommen werden, dass für 13 Sekunden eine Verbindung zwischen Telefonnummer A und B bestanden hat, nicht jedoch, welche Dienstleistung in diesem Zeitraum erbracht wurde. Bitte spezifizieren Sie diese.

Nun zu Ihrer Forderungsaufstellung. 
Ihr Mitwirken bei dem Versuch eine nicht bestehende Forderung einzufordern sehe ich als Beihilfe zur Geldwäsche und des Betruges an und werden meine bereits getätigte Anzeige auf Sie ausweiten. Siehe hierzu auch mein Schreiben v. Juli 03 an Ihre Mandantin.

Wie bereits oben dargelegt, ist seit Februar die Forderung der Fa. Talkline bestritten. Somit gilt §§410 (1). 
Ohne Anerkenntnis Ihrer Forderungsaufstellung sind trotzdem einige Posten unklar.
Der von Ihnen und Ihrem Mandanten aufgeführte Posten CHAT – 0190-er Nummer – bedarf einer Erklärung. Bitte erläutern Sie mir den Zweck dieses Eintrags.

Der unter „KontoFK“ aufgeführte Posten bedarf ebenso einer Erläuterung. Bitte bestätigen Sie mir, dass Sie das in Ihrem Schreiben genannte Konto Nr. XX XX XX XXX bei der Commerzbank Frankfurt/Main BLZ. 500 400 00 als Treuhandkonto für Ihre vermeintliche Forderung an mich eröffnet haben. Benennen mir bitte in diesem Zusammenhang, die Person, die für dieses Konto bevollmächtigt ist.
Aus der Aufstellung ist jedoch zu entnehmen, dass Sie eine „Abfrage Negativmerkma“ an Dritte (?) gestellt haben. Geben Sie mir Auskunft, gegenüber wem Sie sich berühmt haben, eine Forderung gegenüber mir zu haben.
Ich fordere Sie unter Berufung auf das Datenschutzgesetz ausdrücklich auf, keinerlei weitere Auskünfte an Dritte zu erteilen, die diese vermeintliche Forderung betreffen.  
Bei Zuwiderhandlung werde ich auch in diesem Punkte strafrechtlich gegen Sie vorgehen.

Ihre mir gesetzte Frist werde ich verstreichen lassen, da ich weiteren Anstrengungen Ihrerseits mit froher Erwartung entgegensehe.
Ich weise im übrigen darauf hin, dass selbstverständlich auch gegen einen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch eingelegt werden wird. 

Die Beantwortung meiner hier nochmals aufgeworfenen Fragen und die Zusendung der offenen Abtretungserklärungen erwarte ich bis zum 24.10.03. 
Sollten Sie diese Frist verstreichen lassen, gehe ich von einem Forderungsverzicht durch Sie und Ihre Mandanten aus. Meine mit der Beantwortung Ihrer Schreiben benötigte Zeit wird dann in Bälde, wie bereits angekündigt, in Rechnung gestellt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Rechenknecht

(Per Fax, deshalb ohne eigene Unterschrift)
```

Könnte ja mal jemand kommentieren.  
 0


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2003)

> Meine mit der Beantwortung Ihrer Schreiben benötigte Zeit wird dann in Bälde, wie bereits angekündigt, in Rechnung gestellt.



Dürfen das nur Rechtsanwälte? Und wenn nein, welchen Stundensatz dürfen Privatpersonen ansetzen?


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Oktober 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ihr Mitwirken bei dem Versuch eine nicht bestehende Forderung einzufordern n und werden meine bereits getätigte Anzeige auf Sie ausweiten. Siehe hierzu auch mein Schreiben v. Juli 03 an Ihre Mandantin.




Besser:  ... sehe ich als Geldwäsche und Beihilfe zum  Betrug an ...




			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Rechenkenecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Leider ja, nur Rechtsanwälte*  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 

Allerdings die Rache des Frisörs: Peinlich genau Porto, Papierkosten usw. aufschreiben, weil das bei gewonnem Rechtsstreit geltend gemacht werden kann, ebenso wie wie das Ticket für den Bus zum Gericht und den Stundenausfall analog Zeugenentschädigung.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> *Leider ja, nur Rechtsanwälte*  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:
> 
> Allerdings die Rache des Frisörs: Peinlich genau Porto, Papierkosten usw. aufschreiben, weil das bei gewonnem Rechtsstreit geltend gemacht werden kann, ebenso wie wie das Ticket für den Bus zum Gericht und den Stundenausfall analog Zeugenentschädigung.



Zählen die anderen Freiberufler den gar nicht?
 :motz:


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand eine andere (06151 8554455) Faxnummer von (...)? Hier wird immer abgebrochen.


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat zufällig jemand eine andere (06151 8554455) Faxnummer von (...)? Hier wird immer abgebrochen.



Schau mal auf deren HP:
http://www.(...)-kollegen.de/index.htm

und dieses Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=27069#27069

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, schon. Aber nicht für die Stundenabrechnung von Rechtsverfolgungstätigkeiten, die nämlich gerade den RAen vorbehalten sind. Die anderen Freiberufler erhalten halt ihre Stunden für Zahnbearbeitung, Planerstellung, Steuerprüfungen oder so was - und wir RAe für das Verfassen von Rechtsschriften.
Wenn dir deine Freiberuflerzeit zu teuer ist: Nimm dir einen Anwalt! Nach deiner lesart müsste der ja günstiger sein ...


----------



## Rechenknecht (12 November 2003)

Hallo alle miteinander und speziell alle Knoedel-„Freunde“
 8) 
Es ist ein Fax von Talkline bei mir eingegangen. Im Großen und Ganzen scheinen dort die Verantwortlichen kalte Füße bekommen zu haben. Schade. Ich wollte doch auch mal wieder prozessieren.  :holy: 


> Weder die Talkline GmbH & Co. KG noch deren Geschäftsführung und Mitarbeiter haben Interesse an der Durchsetzung einer Forderung hinsichtlich derer Ihnen bereits eine Rückzahlung des in Rede stehenden Betrages zugesagt wurde.
> 
> Wir haben den Vorgang zwischenzeitlich in unseren Systemen gestoppt und verzichten ohne
> Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die gegen sie im Zusammenhang hiermit erhobenen
> ...


 :splat:  
Aber ich habe ja noch meine Gegenforderung. :unbekannt:


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

@ Rechenknecht


Ein schaler Sieg, aber immmerhin. Dennoch herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Mürbe reiten, lohnt sich.


----------



## Schwesterlein (12 November 2003)

*Ich staune!*

@alle
Ja, ja, ich lese auch noch mit! Aber ich traue meinen Augen nicht! Habe erst Ende Okt. wieder an Axmännchen geschrieben, dass ich eine Original-Abtretungserklärung haben will, nachdem sie mir mit Konsequenzen gedroht haben, sollte ich bis 01.11. nicht gezahlt haben. (Formschreiben, kennen sicher alle Betroffenen). Danach wollte ich ihnen kundtun, dass ich von einem Urteil Kenntnis habe: 

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/intrum-justitia-dialer.htm

Das Amtsgericht Kitzingen hat nunmehr mit Urteil vom 11.09.2003
(Aktenzeichen: 1 C 198/03) entschieden, dass eine sogenannte
Aktivlegitimation von Intrum Justitia Inkasso (für Talkline Inkasso) nicht
besteht. Die Abtretungsvereinbarung ist nach Ansicht des Amtsgerichtes nicht...


Und ganz nebenbei: Die RA Seiler (wg. T-Com-Forderung 11,83 netto) habe seit Ende Mai nichts mehr von sich gegeben.


----------



## Rechenknecht (13 November 2003)

Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> Ja, ja, ich lese auch noch mit! Aber ich traue meinen Augen nicht! Habe erst Ende Okt. wieder an Axmännchen geschrieben, dass ich eine Original-Abtretungserklärung haben will, nachdem sie mir mit Konsequenzen gedroht haben, sollte ich bis 01.11. nicht gezahlt haben. (Formschreiben, kennen sicher alle Betroffenen). Danach wollte ich ihnen kundtun, dass ich von einem Urteil Kenntnis habe:
> 
> http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/intrum-justitia-dialer.htm
> ...



Hallo Schwesterlein.

Das ist genau die Vorgehensweise der ich folgen wollte.



> Die Abtretungsvereinbarung ist nach Ansicht des Amtsgerichtes nicht wirksam, da einzelne Forderungen von der Abtretungsvereinbarung nicht erfasst sind.



Es kann einfach keine „globale“ Abtretung geben.

Ich hatte die Inkassofraktion aufgefordert mir ihre Legitimation zukommen zu lassen, oder rechtsverbindlich auf die Forderung zu verzichten. Dies ist noch nicht geschehen, folglich wird die Daumenschraube weiter angezogen. Schließlich hatte ich Kosten und entgangene Gewinne.
Brock hat das in seinem  Schreiben  schon richtig formuliert.


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 November 2003)

Auch wenn die Talkliner auf die Forderung gegen mich verzichten, muss dies noch gegenüber ihren Handlangern durchgesetzt werden.  :evil: 
Im übrigen halte ich es wie KatzenHai: Seite 2 ist zu weit weg. :lol: 
Also Schreiben an (...):


```
Sehr geehrte Frau K.
am 11.11.03 ist mir von der Fa. Talkline ein Schreiben zugegangen, in dem auf die bisher gegen mich erhobene Forderung verzichtet wird. Ich bitte diesen Forderungsverzicht rechtskräftig mir gegenüber zu bestätigen.

In meinem Schreiben vom 19.10.03 habe ich Sie aufgefordert, zu Erklären gegenüber wem Sie sich, berühmt haben, eine Forderung gegenüber mir zu haben. Diese Antwort steht noch aus und wird hiermit ausdrücklich angemahnt.

Ebenso sind Sie in diesem eben erwähnten Schreiben also auch aufgefordert worden, die in der Forderungsaufstellung aufgeführten Beträge zu erläutern.

1.	Der von Ihnen und Ihrem Mandanten aufgeführte Posten CHAT – 0190-er Nummer – bedarf einer Erklärung. Bitte erläutern Sie mir den Zweck dieses Eintrags.

2.	Der unter „KontoFK“ aufgeführte Posten bedarf ebenso einer Erläuterung. Bitte bestätigen Sie mir, dass Sie das in Ihrem Schreiben genannte Konto Nr. 63 11 36 900 bei der Commerzbank Frankfurt/Main BLZ. 500 400 00 als Treuhandkonto für Ihre vermeintliche Forderung an mich eröffnet haben. Benennen mir bitte in diesem Zusammenhang, die Person, die für dieses Konto bevollmächtigt ist.

Für mich stellt sich Ihr Verhalten und das Ihrer Auftraggeber als Versuch des Betruges und der Geldwäsche dar. 
Die Beantwortung meiner hiermit angemahnten Fragen erwarte ich bis zum 01.12.03. 
Sollten Sie diese Frist verstreichen lassen, werde ich die bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Cottbus vorliegende Anzeige auf Sie erweitern. 

Ich fordere Sie unter Berufung auf das Datenschutzgesetz ausdrücklich auf, keinerlei weitere Auskünfte an Dritte zu erteilen, die diese vermeintliche Forderung betreffen.  
Bei Zuwiderhandlung werde ich auch in diesem Punkte strafrechtlich gegen Sie vorgehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
```


----------



## Schwesterlein (1 Dezember 2003)

*Mahnbescheid*

@Jurist, @anna, @Rechenknecht und alle Knoedel-Fans

Habe vergangene Woche eine auffallend gelben Brief mit "förmlicher Zustellung" bekommen. Voilá der Mahnbescheid!

Heute schicke ich meinen TOTALEN Widerruf an das Mahngericht und harre der Dinge die da noch kommen / oder auch nicht.

Herzliche Grüße

Schwesterlein


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Heute schicke ich meinen TOTALEN Widerruf an das Mahngericht und
> harre der Dinge die da noch kommen / oder auch nicht.


Wetten, daß jetzt ein Schreiben mit dem "einmaligen" Angebot  kommt,
 den Widerspruch zurückzuziehen...
cp


----------



## Schwesterlein (1 Dezember 2003)

*Widerspruch*

Als Hinweis  für den Antragsgegner stand da: 

"Bitte überlegen Sie sorgfältig, ob Sie im Recht sind, und beachten Sie die Hinweise des Gerichts zum Mahnbescheid."

*Genau das tue ich schon seit Januar 03! *Wenn Kalk-Line, Indumm, (...) und Konsorten das doch auch tun würden!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Grüße...


Herzchen auch zurück in die Berge! Liegt bei Euch schon Schnee? Aber immerhin hast Du ja den Schnee von gestern, der, auf dem die Talkline jetzt talwärts fährt. Wünsche Dir jedenfalls alles Gute - Hals und Beinbruch! Und wenn Axe und & Co. ihr Prozessausfallrisiko anhand der derzeitigen Meinungsbildung bei Gericht richtig einschätzen, dann ist hier Schluss mit lustig und sie kommen ohne Bläsuren und weiteres Menkenkel ins Ziel.


----------



## Rechenknecht (1 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist, @anna, @Rechenknecht und alle Knoedel-Fans
> 
> Habe vergangene Woche eine auffallend gelben Brief mit "förmlicher Zustellung" bekommen. Voilá der Mahnbescheid!
> 
> ...



Hallo Schwesterlein.

Hattest Du eigentlich Anzeige gegen K,T,I,A erstattet?

Habe Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten. Darin wird mir mitgeteilt, dass das Verfahren gegen TL und Konsorten eingestellt 
wurde, weil "die Ermittlungen keinen genügenden Anlass zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage biete".
Hier der vollständige Text:

```
das Verfahren ist eingestellt worden, weil die Ermittlungen keinen genügenden Anlass zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage bieten.

Die Geschäftsleitung der Firma Talkline hat sich zum Tatvorwurf, wie aus dem in Kopie anliegenden Schreiben ersichtlich, eingelassen.

Den Beschuldigten kann nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit widerlegt werden, dass sie anfangs davon ausgingen, dass die Firma , “Knoedel Holding ApS“ 25,00 Euro an Sie zurück überweisen werden würden. und es den Beschuldigten anschließend - nachdem Sie diese Irrtum aufgeklärt hatten - aus mangelnder geschäftsinterner Organisation (fehlende Flexibilität in der eigenen Kostenabteilung) nicht gelang, das Eintreiben der tatsächlich nicht bestehenden Forderung gegen Sie durch die lnkasso- Firma bzw. die Rechtsanwälte einzustellen.

Insbesondere kann den Beschuldigten nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass sie mit dem Willen handelten, sich auf Ihre Kosten an dem Betrag in Höhe von 25,00 Euro zu Unrecht zu bereichern, so dass es am Nachweis einer (versuchten) Erpressung fehlt. Auch die übrigen in Betracht kommenden Straftatbestände,  insbesondere eine (versuchte Nötigung) scheitern ebenfalls am fehlenden Nachweis der subjektiven Tatseite.
Ich habe das Verfahren daher eingestellt.

Auf die anliegende Beschwerdebelehrung weise ich hin.
```

Bin mir jetzt noch unschlüssig, ob ich das Schreiben der Intrum bereits ein stelle.

In Ausschnitten:


> nach Durchsicht des dieser Sache zugrunde liegenden Schriftwechsels und Aufklärung des Sachverhalts bei der sachbearbeitenden Abteilung in Elmshorn, muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass der erhobene Vorwurf der versuchten Erpressung nicht haftbar ist.



Die Anzeige lautete auf alle bereits bekannten und besprochenen § und alle sonstigen betroffenen Rechtsvorschriften.



> Da die Forderung seitens des Talkline EDV- Systems jedoch weiterhin als sog. „offene Forderung“ geführt wurde, weil wohl davon ausgegangen wurde, dass die Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" den steitgegenständlichen Betrag an Herrn Rechenknecht auskehren würde, kam es dazu, dass der Fall maschinell an unseren lnkassopartner Intrum Justitia übergeben wurde. Hierdurch ist zu erklären, dass die Intrum Justitia GmbH Herrn Rechenknecht unter dem 14. und 29.O7.2003 und die Rechtsanwälte (...) & Kollegen in dessen Auftrag am 08.09.2003 zum Ausgleich der erhobenen Gebühren aufforderten.
> 
> Sowohl die sachbearbeitenden Mitarbeiter als auch die Geschäftsführung der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG bedauern dies ausdrücklich. Der Vorgang wurde zwischenzeitlich in unseren Systemen gestoppt und die in Rede stehende Forderung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht und ohne Präjudiz ausgebucht. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass weder die Talkline GmbH & Co KG noch deren Geschäftsführung und Mitarbeiter Interesse an der Durchsetzung einer Forderung haben, hinsichtlich derer seitens der Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" bereits eine Rückzahlung des in Rede stehenden Betrages zugesagt wurde. Es sollte lediglich zur Vereinfachung des Verfahrens die Herrn Rechenknecht seitens der Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" angebotene Vorgehensweise durchgeführt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Dezember 2003)

@ Rechenknecht


Gratulation. Immerhin hast du erreicht, dass Sie um aus der strafrechtlichen Schlinge zu kommen, schnell die zivilrechtliche Front begradigt haben. Auch das ist ein Erfolg. Und Erfolg ist, was am Ende zählt.


Falls Du Beschwerde einlegen wolltest, solltest Du per PN mit Schwesterlein Kontakt aufnehmen und ihr Aktenzeichen übermitteln. Daraus könne die StA ersehen, dass es nicht um Missgeschicke in der Buchhaltung geht, sondern ein System dahintersteht.


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*

Mal eine Verständnisfrage an Rechenknecht/Jurist:



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> > Da die Forderung seitens des Talkline EDV- Systems jedoch weiterhin als sog. „offene Forderung“ geführt wurde, weil wohl davon ausgegangen wurde, dass die Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" den steitgegenständlichen Betrag an Herrn Rechenknecht auskehren würde, kam es dazu, dass der Fall *maschinell* an unseren lnkassopartner Intrum Justitia übergeben wurde.



Wenn ich das richtig Verstehe sind doch Generalabtretungen nicht zulässig. Wenn bei denen das alles maschinell ablief ist eigentlich nicht damit zu rechnen, das die eine spezielle Einzelabtretung abgaben.

Kann man da nicht noch eine Schlinge für irgendeinen der 'Mitverdiener' auslegen???


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2003)

@ Der Genervte


Solche Abtretungen sind zulässig. Doch wenn der Gläubiger die  Abtretungs-Urkunde nach § 410 BGB will, wird es schwierig, Das kann der Workflow nicht leisten.


----------



## Counselor (2 Dezember 2003)

@Jurist, Genervter

was mich an der Sache mit den Abtretungen wundert:

Warum bekommen die es nicht gebacken, neben der Generalabtretung im Gerichtsverfahren die Buchungsbelege vorzulegen (Annahme ohne Erklärung, § 151 BGB)? Dann wäre die Abtretung bewiesen.

Counselor


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 Dezember 2003)

Vorab meinen Dank an die Moderatoren und alle fleißigen Poster, die es mir ermöglicht haben, diese Geschichte zu einem vorläufigen Ende zu bringen. :bussi: 

Ich habe gestern Abend lange darüber nachgedacht, ob, und wie intensiv ich weiter mit der Talkline und Ihren Helfern streiten werde. 
Fakt ist für mich, dass sie bis jetzt nicht dargelegt haben, an wen sie die Forderungen noch weiter gegeben haben. Schließlich wird im Schreiben der TL weiterhin von einer „streitgegenständliche Forderung“ gesprochen. Oder eben nicht weiter gegeben haben. :x 
Meine Frage an Schwesterlein, ob sie Anzeige erstattet hatte, ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch wichtig. Ich sehe nämlich nicht ein, dass, bei gleichem Dialer, von Fa. Talkline mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird und erst nach Einschalten der StA dort eine Reaktion erfolgt. :evil:  Meine Fragen zu den in der Forderungsaufstellung genannten Posten sind auch noch nicht beantwortet.


> Ebenso sind Sie in diesem eben erwähnten Schreiben also auch aufgefordert worden, die in der Forderungsaufstellung aufgeführten Beträge zu erläutern.
> 
> 1.	Der von Ihnen und Ihrem Mandanten aufgeführte Posten CHAT – 0190-er Nummer – bedarf einer Erklärung. Bitte erläutern Sie mir den Zweck dieses Eintrags.
> 
> ...



Angeblich war der Aufwand einer jetzt möglichen Ausbuchung damals mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden. Hä? :gruebel: 



> Diese Vorgehensweise wurde gewählt da ein einzelner Eingriff in den EDV-gestützten Forderungslauf der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG aufgrund dessen technischer Komplexität nur mit verhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand möglich ist.


Und des weiteren hatte ich nicht belegt, dass es ein unautorisierter Dialer war, der diese Verbindung aufgebaut hatte. Ich bitte euch. In einem meiner Schreiben an TL wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass natürlich alle Beweise – also auch der Dialer – an die StA übergeben wurde. :wall: 


> Rechenknecht hatte ein Verbindungsentgelt in Höhe von 21,5517 Euro netto für eine Verbindung von 13 Sekunden Dauer auf seiner DTAG- Rechnung vorgefunden. Es handelte sich hierbei um einen Dienst der Firma „Knoedel Holdings ApS“. Diesen Betrag war Herrn Rechenknecht wohl abgebucht worden, woraufhin er die Lastschriftermächtigung widerrufen und den Betrag wohl zurück hat buchen lassen. Er begründet dies damit, dass ein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen ihm und der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG nicht zustande gekommen sei, da ein unautorisierter Dialer die in Rede stehenden Verbindungen aufgebaut hätte. Ein substantiierter Vortrag zur Stützung dieser Behauptung und entsprechende Nachweise wurden nicht erbracht.


Und weiter hat TL mich nur missverstanden. Klar nach 13 Schreiben mit Einsprüchen kann es schon missverständlich sein wenn sich immer noch jemand gegen die Geschäftspraktiken wehrt. :devil2: 


> Die Talkline GmbH & Co. KG hat Herrn Rechenknecht dann unter dem O8. Mai 2003 die Anschrift der Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" mitgeteilt, damit sich dieser direkt an diese wenden kann. Um ihm dies zu ermöglichen, wurde ihm seitens der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG eine Frist zur Klärung bis zum 09.06.2003 eingeräumt Herr Rechenknecht teilte dann mit Schreiben vom 23.05.2003 mit, dass die Firma „Knoedel Holding ApS" auf die Geltendmachung der Forderung verzichtet habe. Diese Erklärung der Firma ,,Knoedel Holding ApS" fügte er anbei. Dabei hatte die Firma ,,Knoedel Holding ApS“ Herrn Rechenknecht via e-mail unter dem 14.05.2003 mitgeteilt, dass diese die die Beanstandung des Herrn Rechenknecht annehme und Herrn Rechenknecht den Betrag zurück zahlen werde. Hierzu wurde - Herr Rechenknecht um Mitteilung Seiner Bankverbindung gebeten, damit er den Betrag in Höhe von 25,00 Euro schnellstmöglich erhalte. Seinerseits wurde er gebeten, sobald der Zahlungseingang bei ihm erfolgt sei, den Betrag bei der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG zum Ausgleich zu bringen.


Der StA hat in seinem Schreiben als Betreffzeile lediglich geschrieben: „wegen versuchter Erpressung pp.“ 
Wie sag ich es einem Staatsanwalt, dass er durch sein Handeln eine Strafvereitelung im Amt begeht? Schließlich hatte dieser bereits im ersten Schreiben mitgeteilt, das er keine Veranlassung sieht gegen so ein großes Unternehmen vorzugehen. :rotfl:  
:withstupid:


----------



## Schwesterlein (2 Dezember 2003)

*Strafanzeige*

@alle

Ich suche noch einen Sponsor, der mir die Anwaltskosten auslegt. Nein, Strafanzeige habe ich nicht gestellt, weil ich nur über Verkehrs-RS verfüge. Hätten die versucht, mir ein virtuelles Auto anzudrehen, dann hätte ich jetzt gute Karten. Leider hat mein Bruder schon vor Eintreffen der 1. Rechnung alle Dialer-Spuren beseitigt. Die Polizei hätte sicher abgewunken und mich heim geschickt. Sorry!


----------



## Rechenknecht (4 Dezember 2003)

Was sagt man dazu. Habe heute Post von RA. A. aus D. Poststempel 03.12.03.


> Datum: 27.11.03
> Überfällige Forderung von: TALKLINK GmbH & Cc. KG
> Providerforderung Rechnung 000000xxxxxx vorn 14 02.03
> 
> ...


Ich beantrage eine Merkbefreiung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Dezember 2003)

> Diese Vorgehensweise wurde gewählt da ein einzelner Eingriff in den EDV-gestützten Forderungslauf der Talkline GmbH & Co. KG aufgrund dessen technischer Komplexität nur mit verhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand möglich ist.



Die benutzen wahrscheinlich die gleiche Software...


----------



## Rechenknecht (5 Dezember 2003)

Noch was spaßiges:


> Überfällige Forderung von TALKLINE GmbH & Co. KG
> Providerforderung Rechnung xxx
> Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht,
> 
> ...



Kein Quatsch, alles wahr.


----------



## Schwesterlein (5 Dezember 2003)

*Kam Kafka aus Schilda?*

:juggle: Ich bin schon total gespannt, wer mir was auf meinen Einspruch beim Mahngericht schreiben wird!
Schwesterlein


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2003)

@Rechenknecht -

ist geil, nicht? 
Was Textbausteine und simpel gestrickte Mitarbeiter doch für unsinnige Aussagen für teures Porto in die Welt setzen können.

Eitelkeiten gibt's da offensichtlich keine - MIR wäre ein solches Schreiben an einen "Schuldner" jedenfalls grottenpeinlich ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Dezember 2003)

> Hauptforderung (en) 0.00 EUR
> Zinsen (5.00 %~Punkte üb. Basisz. ab 30.03.03) 1.00 EUR



Ich finde das ziemlich revolutionär...


----------



## Schwesterlein (15 Dezember 2003)

*Post von den Axtmännern*

@alle

Habe Antwort von Axmännern auf meinen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid: Pauschales blablabla, Auflistung der Forderung und Kosten (insg. rd. € 132,-) und Fristsetzung 30.12.03 für die Zahlung, aber überhaupt keine Abtretungserklärung. Dafür gab´s ´ne weitere Drohung weitere Schritte einzuleiten! Eigentlich ist dieser Serienbrief doch völlig überflüssig, oder?

Denke, ich formuliere ein Fax, worin ich die Abtetungserklärung anmahne und sonst nichts weiter. Vielleicht ein Tannenzweigerl mit einem Kerzerl drauf....?  :tannenbaum: 

Grüße aus dem leicht überzuckerten Bayern

Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (17 Dezember 2003)

Solltet Ihr eine Kopiervorlage brauchen, nachfolgend also mein Fax an die (...). Ich kann´s einfach nicht lassen.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ihr Schreiben vom vergangener Woche betrachte ich – ungeachtet aller anderen Einwände -  als gegenstandslos, weil Sie es bisher versäumt haben einen Nachweis im Original über die Abtretung der Forderung an Sie zu erbringen.
> 
> ...



Muss ich meiner Schwester eine Vollmacht geben, damit ich über die Jahreswende bis Mitte Januar keine Termine versäume?


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Dezember 2003)

Vollmacht wäre nicht schlecht. Hast Du Vorsorge getroffen, falls eine Klage zugestellt wird (Anwalt oder so)?


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 Dezember 2003)

Neues Schreiben von TL. Damit wird versucht meine and TL gerichteten Fragen zu beantworten.
EDIT: 29.12.03  Meine Fragen 


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht
> 
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom November 03 und übersenden Ihnen als Anlage die gewünschten Kostenerläuterung.
> 
> ...



Fehler liegen natürlich am Scannen.

Die Erläuterungen der Inkassokosten konnte mein Scanner nicht verarbeiten. (blas und sehr kleines Schriftbild. Lässt sich von mir nur mit Lupe lesen) Eine ganze A4 Seite. Schrifthöhe ungefähr wie die Preisangabe bei den Dialern :lol:

Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat den Eingang meiner Beschwerde bestätigt. Wurde weitergeleitet an örtlich (zuständige) StA.


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Schreiben von TL. Damit wird versucht meine and TL gerichteten Fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> Kostenerläuterung
> ...
> ...



Wage ich zu bezweifeln:

Nach § 33 II 1 Ziff. 4 BDSG besteht keine Benachrichtigungspflicht, wenn die Speicherung oder Übermittlung durch Gesetz ausdrücklich vorgesehen ist. § 7 I 2 TDSV sieht die Übermittlung der Abrechnungsdaten an Inkassounternehmen vor.



			
				Intrum schrieb:
			
		

> Kontoführungsgebühr:
> Als Inkassoinstitut sind wir verpflichtet ein Konto für die schuldnerische Partei zu führen. Die anfallenden Kosten gehen zu Lasten des Schuldners.



Höchstens in den Grenzen der Hebegebühr nach der BRAGO:
http://www.jusline.de/hlp/brago/brago022.html

Counselor


----------



## Rechenknecht (29 Dezember 2003)

Eben, der Wohnsitz muss auch nicht geprüft werden, wenn (zu diesem Zeitpunkt) bereits 6 Schreiben von der selben Adresse kam.
Die TL hat halt eigene Rechtsauffassungen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

*Habe auch Mahnbescheid*

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehreren Monaten ohne Schriftwechsel, da es nichts neues mehr zu sagen gab, habe ich und meine Frau im Dezember einen Mahnbescheid erhalten. Im Letzten Brief an IJ hatte ich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich jegliche weitere Schreiben ignorieren und einem Mahnbescheid widersprechen werde. Dies haben wir jetzt auch getan. 
Den Kloppfer finde ich, dass im Mahnbescheid steht, dass die Forderung erst einen Tag vor dem Mahnbescheid von TL an IJ übergegangen sei. Schon im Frühjahr behauptete Talkline keinen Einfluss mehr auf das Inkasso zu haben, da sie die Forderungen abgetreten hätten. Somit sollten auch die ganzen Inkassokosten, die vor der Übertragung angeblich bei IJ angefallen seien unberechtigt sein, da sie ja noch gar nicht über eine Forderung verfügten, deren Eintreibung Kosten verursachen würde.
Nun ja, wir sind soweit gut gerüstet und freue uns auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung um die Sache mal abschließend zu klären. Selbst das geringe Risiko doch zu verlieren nehmen wir in kauf, da ich solch eine Abzockerei nicht ertragen und dulden kann. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand von euch eine Gerichtsverhandlung mitgemacht hat und wie diese ausgegangen ist.

Gruß
Newbie


Kurze Historie:
- 2x Einwahl für einige Sekunnden für je 25,- (auto. Dialer habe ich noch)
- diverser Schriftwechsel mit allen Beteiligten (TK, TL, K)
- Forderungsverzicht durch K, weitergeleitet an alle Beteiligten
- Weitere Mahnungen, jetzt auch von IJ und Axm...
- Brief an IJ - es besteht keine Forderung + Forderungsverzicht liegt vor
- Mitteilung, dass ich nicht mehr antworten werde
- Mahnbescheide und Widerspruch


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Januar 2004)

*Re: Habe auch Mahnbescheid*



			
				Newbie schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand von euch eine Gerichtsverhandlung mitgemacht hat und wie diese ausgegangen ist.



In aller Bescheidenheit: Ohne Gerichtsverhandlung wg. Klagerücknahme - aber einiges an Material vielleicht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2738&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

*[Virenscanner: Fullquote von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28621#28621 eliminiert...
]*


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Januar 2004)

Was soll das bitte?!?
soll das ein Fullquote-Bump sein?!?

Bitte wenigstens mal eine Frage anhängen, z.B. "Was ist eigentlich aus ... Geworden?"!!!

MfG
L.
*irritiert*


----------



## Rechenknecht (22 Januar 2004)

Wenn es eine Frage nach meinen TL- Erlebnissen war, so kann ich mitteilen, dass diese das Handtuch geworfen haben, da die StA gegen die Geschäftsführung ermittelt hatte.
So weit also Ruhe. Allerdings steht noch die Erklärung von RA Ax. aus, bei wem diese sich berühmt haben, die vermeintliche Forderung gegen mich zu betreiben. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Schwesterlein (10 Februar 2004)

*Knoedel Holding - die Fortsetzung*

Hallo Leute!

*Gestern erhielt ich einen Brief von den Axmännern mit Datum 26.01.04:*

Forderung der : Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH, ....gegen Schwesterlein, Rechnung aus Providerforderung vom 31.01.2003, RechNr..: XXXX
Sehr geehrtes Schwesterlein,

in vorgezeigter Angelegenheit wird ordnungsgemäße Abtretung an unsere Mandantin als auch Beauftragung unserer Kanzlei anwaltlich versichert.

Wir sehen dem Ausgleich der Geamtforderung bis zum 20.02.04 entgegen. Sollte die Frist verstreichen, setzen wir das Verfahren auftragsgemäß fort.

MfG
Rechtsänwälte (...) und Kollegen

*Fragen:* 
Müsste ich nicht ein von Intrum unterschriebenes Dokument bekommen? 
Muss nicht erst eine Abtretung von Talkline an Intrum erfolgen?
Muss ich darauf reagieren? Und wenn, wie?
Wer hat einen gleichlautenenden Brief erhalten?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Hallo Schwesterlein,



> Müsste ich nicht ein von Intrum unterschriebenes Dokument bekommen?


Ja, oder die Abtretungsurkunde.


> Muss nicht erst eine Abtretung von Talkline an Intrum erfolgen?


Ja 


> Muss ich darauf reagieren? Und wenn, wie?


Musst du nicht. Erst wieder auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Du darfst aber (s. unten).


> Wer hat einen gleichlautenenden Brief erhalten?


Ich, gleich zweimal (von (...) für TL und für Nexnet). Habe denen aus lauter Nettigkeit schriftlich per Fax mitgeteilt:

-dass die Forderungen nicht nachgwiesen sind
-dass Mahn- und Inkassokosten deshalb unzulässig sind
-dass keine Zahlungen geleistet werden
-dass weitere Schreiben nicht beantwortet werden.
-dass die Vollmacht fehlt, die seriöse Anwälte solchen Schreiben
  normalerweise beifügen. (Die anwaltliche Versicherung war mir zu wenig)

Seit Mai 2003 (TL) bzw. Oktober 2003 (Nexnet) ist Ruhe.


----------



## Schwesterlein (10 Februar 2004)

*Knoedel-Talkline-Intrum-(...)-Mahnbescheid-Widerruf- u.s.w.*

@wibu

Merci für Deine Antwort. Den Mahnbescheid hatte ich schon im Nov. 03 erhalten und voll widersprochen. Mit einem Formschreiben hat mir (...) mitgeteilt, dass sie davon Kenntnis haben.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2004)

Axjungens schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrtes Schwesterlein,
> in vorgezeigter Angelegenheit wird *ordnungsgemäße Abtretung an unsere Mandantin* als auch Beauftragung unserer Kanzlei *anwaltlich versichert.*



Sehr mutige Versicherung der Kollegen. 

Das Instrument der "anwaltlichen Versicherung" bedeutet, dass unter Nutzung der besonderen Glaubwürdigkeit von Mitgliedern meines Berufsstands eine solche Versicherung sinngemäß etwa _"versichert mit einer Hand auf dem Buch, in dem alles steht, was mir und der deutschen Anwaltschaft heilig ist" _abgegeben wird.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass genau diese Kollegen nun wirklich schon mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt bekommen haben, dass die behauptete Abtretung eben nicht ordnungsgemäß ist, kratzt diese Versicherung haarscharf an eine Lüge vorbei und ist berufsrechtlich mindestens höchst bedenklich.

Wenn einem der Empfänger solcher Schreiben später ein Anwalt zur Seite steht, kann man diesen Aspekt sicherlich gerichtlich verwerten. Ich (hier und heute) sage dazu nur: "Schande!"


----------



## Counselor (10 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass genau diese Kollegen nun wirklich schon mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt bekommen haben, dass die behauptete Abtretung eben nicht ordnungsgemäß ist, kratzt diese Versicherung haarscharf an eine Lüge vorbei und ist berufsrechtlich mindestens höchst bedenklich.


Bedenkliches Verhalten der (...) sollte man der Anwaltskammer nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.rechtsanwaltskammer-ffm.de/raka/index.html


----------



## Schwesterlein (10 Februar 2004)

*Frage*

@Counselor

Dann würde ich also keinen Fehler machen, wenn ich der Anwaltskammer eine Kopie des (...)-Schreibens zukommen ließe?  :evil: [/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

@ Schwesterlein

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du nach dem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid ein solches Schreiben bekommst. Normalerweise müsste doch jetzt als nächstes die Klageschrift kommen.

@ alle Fachleute

Ist es möglich, dass die jetzt versuchen, die ordnungsgemäße Abretetung nachzuholen, weil die Forderung vor dem Mahnbescheid noch nicht abgetreten war? Haben die Sorgen, dass eine Klage ansonsten wegen fehlender Aktivlegimitation verloren ginge?

Wenn das so ist, müsste doch eigentlich noch ein Mahnbescheid kommen.
Liege ich hier richtig? Was ist dann mit den bisher angefallenen Mahn- und Inkassokosten sowie den Gebühren der Axjungen und den Kosten für den ersten Mahnbescheid? Würde Schwesterlein alles bezahlen müssen, wenn das Verfahren verloren ginge?

@ Counselor

Möchte die Anwaltskammer vielleicht auch etwas über die Gebührenberechnung wie z.B. 7,5/10 Brago bzw. 18.75 € für ein "Anwaltsmahnung"  wissen? Ist ein bisschen viel, oder?

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schwesterlein
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du nach dem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid ein solches Schreiben bekommst. Normalerweise müsste doch jetzt als nächstes die Klageschrift kommen.



Stimmt grundsätzlich. Aber niemand ist gehindert, zwischen Widerspruch und Klageüberleitung noch einen außergerichtlichen Versuch zu starten ...



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Fachleute
> 
> Ist es möglich, dass die jetzt versuchen, die ordnungsgemäße Abretetung nachzuholen, weil die Forderung vor dem Mahnbescheid noch nicht abgetreten war? Haben die Sorgen, dass eine Klage ansonsten wegen fehlender Aktivlegimitation verloren ginge?
> 
> ...



Eine Abtretung lässt sich nicht nachholen, wirkt sich aber nur in der Begründetheit wirklich aus. Die Klage muss ja spätestens bei der letzten mündlichen Verhandlung den Anspruch stützen, also klappt das schon.

Ich glaube vielmehr, dass hier eine Nebelkerze gezündet wurde, um ggf. den Einwand abzuschneiden - vielleicht glaubt Schwesterchen denen ja einfach und bestreitet die Abtretung nicht mehr ...



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> @ Counselor
> 
> Möchte die Anwaltskammer vielleicht auch etwas über die Gebührenberechnung wie z.B. 7,5/10 Brago bzw. 18.75 € für ein "Anwaltsmahnung"  wissen? Ist ein bisschen viel, oder?
> 
> Gruß wibu



Der Preis und die Rechtsgrundlage stimmen für ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben schon, keine Bedenken insofern.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb: 


> Möchte die Anwaltskammer vielleicht auch etwas über die Gebührenberechnung wie z.B. 7,5/10 Brago bzw. 18.75 € für ein "Anwaltsmahnung" wissen? Ist ein bisschen viel, oder?



KatzenHai schrieb


> Der Preis und die Rechtsgrundlage stimmen für ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben schon, keine Bedenken insofern.



Für so einen, wie Schwesterlein erhalten hat? Da hätte ich doch eher 2,5/10 lt. Brago vermutet (einfacher Brief).

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2004)

Nö. § 120 BRAGO sagt zwar wörtlich "Tätigkeit", meint aber "Auftrag". Daher so zu lesen:

"Hat der RA nur den Auftrag, ein einfaches Schreiben ohne besondere rechtliche Ausführungen und ohne besondere sachliche Auseinandersetzung zu verfassen, bekommt er hierfür 2/10."

Die Axleute haben einen vollumfänglichen Inkassoauftrag nebst Prozessvollmacht - dies löst bereits vorgerichtlich die Gebühren des § 118 BRAGO (5/10 bis 10/10) aus.

Und deshalb stimmt das hier tatsächlich mal.


----------



## peanuts (10 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Das Instrument der "anwaltlichen Versicherung" bedeutet, dass unter Nutzung der besonderen Glaubwürdigkeit von Mitgliedern meines Berufsstands eine solche Versicherung sinngemäß etwa _"versichert mit einer Hand auf dem Buch, in dem alles steht, was mir und der deutschen Anwaltschaft heilig ist" _abgegeben wird.



Lass mich raten: die BRAGO?


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2004)

:bussi: 
Nein, natürlich nicht. Stundensatzhonorierung ist viel lukrativer ...

Zur anwaltlichen Versicherung:

Diese kann nur von Berufsträgern abgegeben werden und wirkt als Mittel der Glaubhaftmachung. 

Das LG im düsselDORF hat sogar mal geurteilt:





			
				LG düsselDORF schrieb:
			
		

> Die Glaubhaftmachung ist ihr nach Ansicht der Kammer gelungen, weil die eidesstattliche Versicherung des Geschäftsführers der Antragsgegnerin nicht die anwaltliche Versicherung des Antragstellervertreters zu entkräftigen vermag.


http://www.netlaw.de/urteile/lgd_32.htm

Wir sind nämlich "freiberuflich tätige, unabhängige Organe der Rechtspflege und somit der berufene unabhängige Berater und Vertreter in allen Rechtsangelegenheiten" (§§ 1-3 BRAO). Darauf haben wir sogar einen Eid geschworen.

Und eben darum glaubt man uns "mehr", wenn wir anwaltlich versichern. Das ist vom Beweiswert grundsätzlich so ähnlich wie eine eidesstattliche Versicherung eines "Normalmenschen" - allerdings ohne ausdrückliche Strafbarkeit wegen Meineids, wenn's falsch ist.

Und genau letzteres ist in Darmstadt auch bekannt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind nämlich "freiberuflich tätige, unabhängige Organe der Rechtspflege und somit der berufene unabhängige Berater und Vertreter in allen Rechtsangelegenheiten" (§§ 1-3 BRAO). Darauf haben wir sogar einen Eid geschworen.
> 
> Und eben darum glaubt man uns "mehr", wenn wir anwaltlich versichern. Das ist vom Beweiswert grundsätzlich so ähnlich wie eine eidesstattliche Versicherung eines "Normalmenschen" - allerdings ohne ausdrückliche Strafbarkeit wegen Meineids, wenn's falsch ist.
> 
> Und genau letzteres ist in Darmstadt auch bekannt.


Alle Menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher?! Ein Anwalt darf also ungestraft (strafrechtlich) Meineid  ablegen? Wie schauts mit der Anwaltskammer aus, darf er sich dann noch langfristig Anwalt nennen?  

Ein sich wundernder TSCoreNinja


----------



## Schwesterlein (11 Februar 2004)

*Beschwerde an Anwaltskammer*

@KatzenHai, @alle

Was haltet Ihr davon, kann ich das so schreiben? Wenn ja, dann hoffe ich, zahlreiche Nachahmer/innen zu finden. Schließlich können wir davon ausgehen, dass mir die (...) nicht ein ganz exclusives Brieflein geschrieben haben. 



> *Rechtsanwaltskammer*-
> Bescherdestelle-
> Bockenheimer Anlage 36
> 
> ...



Im Anschluß werde ich die (...) dann natürlich von meiner Beschwerde in Kenntnis setzen, damit da was vorangeht. 
"anna" ich zähle auf Dich!

Herzliche Grüße

Schwesterlein


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Aber gerne!


----------



## Schwesterlein (11 Februar 2004)

*Beschwerde*

@alle

Nachdem ich meinen Brief an die Anwaltskammer noch ein bisschen "poliert" habe, fiel mir ein, dass es auch nicht schadet, eine Kopie des Knoedel-Mails zum erklärten Forderungsverzicht beizulegen. 

(Die (...) müssen sich mit einem Fax zufrieden geben. Das reicht für die allemal.) :argl: 

Harren wir also der Dinge, die da kommen - oder auch nicht! 

@anna
Lade Dich nach der Verhandlung auch auf´ne Brotzeit ein. Ehrenwort!


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher?! Ein Anwalt darf also ungestraft (strafrechtlich) Meineid  ablegen? Wie schauts mit der Anwaltskammer aus, darf er sich dann noch langfristig Anwalt nennen?
> 
> Ein sich wundernder TSCoreNinja



Nein,natürlich nicht!

Wir ein Anwalt vereidigt und lügt, ist er ebenso dran. Ggf. sogar schärfer, da er noch genauer weiß, dass man das nicht darf.

Nur: Eine falsche "anwaltliche Versicherung" ist nicht unter Strafe gestellt, kann aber - wie dargelegt - eine beeidete Aussage eines Normalbürgers in den Augen des Richters aufwiegen.
Wir RAe genießen bei den Richtern (theoretisch) eben eine gehobene Glaubhaftigkeit aus professionellen Gründen. 

Und das ist auch sinnvoll: Ich versichere z.B. im Empfangsbekenntnis anwaltlich, ein gerichtliches Schriftstück am ... erhalten zu haben. Und das Bekenntnis faxe ich einfach an das Gericht, nachdem das Schreiben mich per einfacher Schneckenpost erreicht hat.
Müssten alle Gerichts auch alle Schreiben an Anwälte per Postzustellungsurkunde verschicken für Zugangsdatum und -nachweis, kostete das die Justiz Unsummen (viele Millionen Euros im Jahr), die auf den jeweils verlierenden Prozessteilnehmer abgewälzt würden. Und (auch) deshalb gibt es das System des anwaltlichen Vertrauens.

Anwälte, die dieses System zum eigenen Vorteil missbrauchen, sind daher eigentlich des Begriffs "Kollege" unwürdig - und bei nachweisbarem Verhalten drohen eben auch deshalb ernsthafte Konsequenzen.


----------



## johinos (12 Februar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte missverständlich ankommen: Strafbar ist eine falsche eidesstattliche Versicherung auch für den Normalbürger nur, wenn sie "vor einer zur Abnahme einer Versicherung an Eides Statt zuständigen Behörde" abgelegt wird (§ 156 StGB), genau wie eine Falschaussage nur "vor Gericht oder vor einer anderen zur eidlichen Vernehmung von Zeugen oder Sachverständigen zuständigen Stelle" strafbar ist nach § 153 StGB. 

Im Strafprozess darf auch der Anwalt für den Angeklagten lügen, dass sich die Balken biegen - ist aber riskant, wenn's rauskommt. Dann wird auch die Wahrheit nicht mehr unbedingt geglaubt.

Und eine bewusst falsch abgegebene "anwaltliche Versicherung" im Zivilprozess könnte als (versuchter) Prozessbetrug strafbar sein.


----------



## Schwesterlein (20 Februar 2004)

*Beschwerde bei Anwaltskammer*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die Bestätigung über meine Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer bekommen.

Nach Eingang der Stellungnahme von (...) und Kollegen bekomme ich Bescheid. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob (...) in irgendeiner Weise umschwenkt, oder ob auch dieses völlig ohne Einfluss auf deren Mahnkette bleibt.

Hellau und Alaaf

Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (15 März 2004)

*Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer*

Hi @all,

mittlerweile ist eine sog. "Stellungnahme" von den Axmännern eingetrudelt. 

Sinngemäß: Lt. BAG AP Nr. 3 zu §398 BGB hätte ich keinen Anspruch auf vorgerichtl. Vorlage einer Originalurkunde (Abtretungserklärung ist gemeint) und von einem Forderungsverzicht durch die Mandantin (die (...) beziehen sich auf Intrum, nicht auf Knoedel ?!?) wissen sie nichts. Die Angelegenheit müsse vom Amtsgericht und nicht von der Anwaltskammer geregelt werden. Berufsrechtliche Verstöße kann (...) nicht anerkennen.

Ich habe nun bis Ende März Zeit, noch einmal etwas dazu anzumerken, bevor über meine Beschwerde entschieden wird.

Bin ich eigentlich die Einzige, die so eine "Anwaltliche Versicherung" erhalten hat. Bin ich womöglich das einzige noch existierende und nicht abgewickelte Knoedel-Opfer?

Sollte ich vielleicht die Anwaltskammer fragen, was mit dem Knoedel-Geld passiert, nachdem doch die Firma nicht mehr existiert und allseits bekannt ist, dass es sich bei Knoedel um einen betrügerischen Dialer gehandelt hat. Ganz zu schweigen vom kürzlich ergangenen BGH-Urteil.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 März 2004)

*Re: Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer*



			
				Schwesterlein schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @all,
> 
> mittlerweile ist eine sog. "Stellungnahme" von den Axmännern eingetrudelt.
> 
> ...



Nun, ob die Info zur Abtretungs-Original-Urkunde stimmt, wird das Gericht zu klären haben. Das Bundesarbeitsgericht (BAG) hat wie zitiert entschieden, OLGs Köln, Karlsruhe usw. anders.

Angreifbar ist auch m.E. allein die "anwaltliche Versicherung", dass wirksam und formal-fehlerfrei abgetreten wurde. Dies ist eine Rechtsmeinung, die (wie vorstehend angedeutet) unterschiedliche Auffassungen haben kann, was eine Tatsachenversicherung durch einen RA verbietet. Und - vor allem - es wird gerade durch Axvolk zugestanden, dass u.a. diese Frage gerichtlich zu klären ist. Der RA, der den richterlichen Entscheid vorab hellsehend versichern kann, ... denkt euch den Rest.


----------



## Schwesterlein (17 März 2004)

*2. Schreiben an die Anwaltskammer*

@KatzenHai, @alle

Mit dem Frühling erwacht meine Kampfeslust. Schön wäre, wenn es Mitstreiter/innen gäbe und ich mich nicht als einame Wölfin, die den Mond anheult, fühlen müsste. Bin ich etwa ein Relikt aus der Dialer-Frühgeschichte?  :-? 
*Hat wirklich niemand außer mir eine "anwaltliche Versicherung" von den Axleuten erhalten? * :-? Oder habt Ihr schon alle gezahlt? :-? 

Hier also meine Zeilen an die Anwaltskammer:



> Ihr Schreiben mit der Stellungnahme von RAin Frau G. habe ich erhalten.
> 
> Ob das zitierte Urteil eines Arbeitsgerichtes wirklich auf meinen Beschwerdefall anwendbar ist, kann ich als Laie nicht beurteilen. Dass aber Ihr Klärungsversuch auch, wie mir scheint, ergebnislos bleiben wird, weil das Naheliegendste, nämlich die Aushändigung einer Abtretungserklärung nicht erfolgen wird, gibt mir sehr zu denken. Muss ich mich tatsächlich, obwohl es einschlägige Urteile diesbezüglich gibt, vor Gericht zitieren lassen, um einen Nachweis der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungseintreibung zu bekommen? Ich denke, dass die Anwaltskanzlei (...) mittels „anwaltlicher Versicherung“ hier ihre herausgehoben Stellung ausnutzen will, um mich noch vor einem Gerichtstermin zur Zahlung zu drängen.
> 
> ...



Hilfe, suche Mitstreiter/innen!
Eurer Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (22 April 2004)

*Altfall*

Hallo @all,

habe Post von der Anwaltskammer bekommen. (...) hat auf meinen 2. Brief lapidar geantwortet, sie hätten ihrer Stellungnahme nichts hinzuzufügen und sie möchten den Fall zur Entscheidung an die Beschwerdeabteilung der Anwaltskammer abgeben. Zivilrechtliche Ansprüche müßten von einem ordentlichen Gericht geprüft werden. Die Anwaltskammer sei hier nicht zuständig.

Was kann den die Beschwerdeabteilung der Anwaltskammer günstigstenfalls verfügen/empfehlen/entscheiden? So viel Arroganz muss doch auch der Anwaltskammer sauer aufstoßen - oder nicht?

Sonnige Grüße

Schwesterlein


----------



## Schwesterlein (27 Mai 2004)

*Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer*

@all

Habe nun Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer Frankfurt wg. der anwaltlichen Versicherung von den Axmännern:



> Sehr geehrtes Schwesterlein,
> 
> *"die Beschwerde wird zurückgewiesen"*
> 
> ...



Mir fehlen die Worte!!! Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2004)

Ich hab nix anderes erwartet.
Da gibts doch die These mit den zwei Krähen und den Augen...


----------



## RAS (27 Mai 2004)

um einmal zum Kern der Problematik zu kommen:

Alle mir bekannten "Kazaa"-Dialer verhielten sich korrekt. Insb. keine automatische Einwahl, sowie Preisangabe auf dem Dialerfrontend.

Möglicherweise war hier ein illegaler Dialer am Werk, würde mich aber wundern.


----------



## Schwesterlein (15 November 2004)

*Grabesstille in der Dialergruft?*

Hi @ all,

nach meiner Beschwerde bei der Anwaltskammer bzgl. der (...) hab´ ich nun seit rd. einem halben Jahr überhaupt keine Post mehr von meinen Peinigern erhalten. Ich bin also ein unabgehandeltes Dialeropfer und warte auf meine Aburteilung. 
Es gäbe mich noch, aber es will mich keiner! Freue ich mich zu früh?

Hrrrr...


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 November 2004)

seit ich vor 'nem Jahr dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe, habe ich von denen auch nix mehr gehört. 
Wahrscheinlich bleibt das so, denk ich mal, bei den vielen (für uns)positiven Urteilen in letzter Zeit, aber zur Sicherheit bewahre ich die Unterlagen noch ne Weile auf.


----------

